# Constables of the 14th Ward Part 2



## Scotley (Mar 31, 2008)

OOC: The game continues here. 

The previous thread can be found Here

The Out of Character thread is Here

The Rogue's Gallery is  Here

And don't forget the wiki


----------



## Leif (Mar 31, 2008)

Slight technical difficulty.  This is the new thread, Lou.

Repeating last post of preceding thread, for continuity's sake:

Mattie Bulgar:  "Don't you fret none, Constable Mameir, I'll take charge of your dinner and keep it nice and hot for you.  Just come on back when you can, lad.  And, of course, I'll do the same for any of you other hungry lads that want to go with him, I know that keeping the peace in the 14th takes precedence over trivial things like _eating_!"


----------



## xedr (Mar 31, 2008)

[highlight]"Say, Moru, while I'm thinking about it, maybe you can tell me if there's anything to that mumbo-jumbo about my cool new tatoo"[/highlight] says Darius, quickly distancing himself from the stage.

"Where do thirsty jesters go?" Wimsywag calls after Darius, finishing off his drink. "Why, they go straight to the punch line! Heeheee. The punch line! get it?"


----------



## Lou (Apr 1, 2008)

*Raul - repost in new thread*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, gentlemen, I thank you for everything that you have done for me.  But now I think it's time that I was getting back to see my Flora.  She has been known to weild a mean rolling pin if I am significantly late, so there's no telling what will happen _this_ time.  Now that I have returned home again, I'm feeling much better, and I've relaxed quite a bit.  I'll go back by your office on my way home, and tell Magistrate Ironshirt that I relieved you of your escort duties, so continue your meal, please."




"Master Lyman, we can't let anything happen to you before you reach your home, so I will accompany you back." says Raul.  Turning to his fellow constables, "Anyone up for one more jaunt?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 1, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> "Master Lyman, we can't let anything happen to you before you reach your home, so I will accompany you back." says Raul.  Turning to his fellow constables, "Anyone up for one more jaunt?"





"Yeah, let me get Bruno here a drink and we'll come with you."  replies Jonas getting Bruno 's bowl out from behind the bar that Mattie keeps there especially for him.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2008)

"I will accompany you, if you require it," says Brae, as Raul and Jonas get ready to leave.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 1, 2008)

Alarion was stood by Raul's side, finishing up his meal.  "I will go as well...  one cannot be too careful, give our recent rodent troubles."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter grabs another stave, takes a swig of beer, and looks longingly at the staves remaining on the table as he stands and prepares to leave.

"I'll go along as well - I suppose a walk would do me good after this excellent meal!"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion was stood by Raul's side, finishing up his meal.  "I will go as well...  one cannot be too careful, give our recent rodent troubles."




"Rodent trouble? What rodents did we have trouble with?"


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 2, 2008)

Alarion looks curiously at Jonas.  "The villanous druid and his befurred, befanged horde, my friend.  Meseems you need some rest, good ranger!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2008)

OOC: The rodents weren't trouble they were breakfast, just ask Bo!   

The journey across the city proves mostly uneventful. The ride on the Understreets to the 2nd being the most harrowing part. The stroll along the peaceful streets of the 2nd is pleasant enough and soon you find yourself at the door of the Lyman residence. A sobbing Mrs. Lyman awaits her husband. She is too excited about having her Krado back that she hardly acknowledges the Constables. You note that the city services in the 2nd are somewhat lax. Quite a collection of trash--empty bottles, boxes from dressmakers, cheese rinds, food crates and other debris has accumulated at the curb. If you didn't know better you'd think someone had been throwing parties and going on a shopping spree. Another edge of your seat ride later and the Constables are back on home turf.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion looks curiously at Jonas.  "The villanous druid and his befurred, befanged horde, my friend.  Meseems you need some rest, good ranger!"




OOC: Ah, I remember now, vaguely. I wasn't too embedded at that point truely which is why I didn't recall it.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]  Those rodents were the very first encounter of the campaign.  Seems like _ages_ ago to me.  It hasn't really been all that long ago, I suppose, since Scott and I were first putting together the ideas for Lauralie Summerhome, but it would seem very odd to me now to run a game in any other setting than the world of Tara.[/sblock]

By the time the Alphas return to their office, things have quieted down again.  Ignatious Ironshirt is out of sight in his office, but his presence is evindenced by the occasional loud grumble or scowl heard through the door.  And Elke Weiss is busying herself conducting the more tedious, pedestrian chores of running the 14th Ward, mostly answering citizen complaints about late rubbish pick-ups, missed mail, etc.  When you arrive back in the office, Elke looks up and smiles broadly.  "Now, I know that you boys know in your hearts that Magistrate Ironshirt really loves you..... deep down..... even if he isn't usually able to show it..... Elke shrugs.  But, anyway, while you've been gone, I've been talking your squad up to him very much, telling him what a good job you've been doing, how everyone in the Ward is so Thankful that you're our protectors, and everything.  So.... today he relented.  He gave all the Alphas, even you Constable Talisker, a full week's vacation with pay!  You're all officially off the clock as of right now [it's 1:30 pm on Monday], and due back here early next Monday morning."  Elke beams up at Darius.  "Of course you don't _all_ have to stay away from the office for the _entire_ week.  In fact, it'd be nice to see you occasionally, perhaps for lunch?


----------



## jkason (Apr 2, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Say, Moru, while I'm thinking about it, maybe you can tell me if there's anything to that mumbo-jumbo about my cool new tatoo"[/highlight] says Darius, quickly distancing himself from the stage.




"More than happy to," Moru says. As Darius exposes the tatoo, Moru chitters and Retbi makes his way from the wizard's backpack to his shoulder. Some soft muttering in Sylvanoptera, and both wizard and familiar's eyes glow softly for a moment before Moru begins studying the tattoo, conferring with Retbi in their private language.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Detect Magic, then I figure we're not in a time or stress crunch, so Retbi should be able to take 10 on his Aid Another Spellcraft check (total 20). That gives Moru an extra +2 on his check. That gives Moru a base of +16 on his check. Again, with no stresses I believe he can decide to take the extra time to take 20 and learn as much as he can: Total 36 for regular schools, 38 for conjuration (specialty), 31 for enchantment or necromancy (prohibited schools).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2008)

*Moru, Darius, and the Tattoo*

[sblock=Moru/Darius]The first thing Moru notices is that the tattoo is, indeed, magical.  The applicable spellcraft check is the 36, because the emanations from the tattoo are Abjuration and Transmutation.  The effects of the tattoo are as follows:  When combatting any orcs (only) who are NOT Greasy Boys, the tattoo grants Darius a +3 Deflection bonus to AC.  The downside is that if Darius knowingly takes any action that is harmful (physically or otherwise) to the interests of the Greasy Boy tribe, then Darius will immediately sprout pointy elf ears and suffer a -1 penalty to all saving throws.  Moru senses that these ill effects could be remedied with the application of a _Remove Curse_ spell, but the actual tattoo itself would not be erased completely by that spell.  Rather, the _Remove Curse_ would likely cause it to fade like the tats on a 60-year-old biker.

Oh, and Retbi still just doesn't like the tattoo, he thinks it should be scratch and snif.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 3, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Moru/Darius]The first thing Moru notices is that the tattoo is, indeed, magical.  The applicable spellcraft check is the 36, because the emanations from the tattoo are Abjuration and Transmutation.  The effects of the tattoo are as follows:  When combatting any orcs (only) who are NOT Greasy Boys, the tattoo grants Darius a +3 Deflection bonus to AC.  The downside is that if Darius knowingly takes any action that is harmful (physically or otherwise) to the interests of the Greasy Boy tribe, then Darius will immediately sprout pointy elf ears and suffer a -1 penalty to all saving throws.  Moru senses that these ill effects could be remedied with the application of a _Remove Curse_ spell, but the actual tattoo itself would not be erased completely by that spell.  Rather, the _Remove Curse_ would likely cause it to fade like the tats on a 60-year-old biker.
> 
> Oh, and Retbi still just doesn't like the tattoo, he thinks it should be scratch and snif.[/sblock]




Moru begins mumbling as he uses his magical vision to examine the tatoo.

"Certainly this is built to help you against enemy orc tribes; the magics here will make it much harder for non-Greasy Boy orcs to hit you."

A sharp chittering from Retbi interrupts the wizard, as the weasel familiar tugs at his master's ears.

"I'm getting to that!" he hisses to Retbi, swatting the tiny feet away.

"The downside, I'm afraid, is that if you happen to act in a way contrary to Greasy interests--and I'm not entirely sure what the spells here might interpret as falling in that category--the magic will both weaken and rather spitefully rearrange your ears into a telltale elfin configuration. I can only assume the latter is an easy means for Greasies to identify that you've been unfaithful to your vow.

"I'm fairly certain Brae might be able to eliminate the magics with a curse removal prayer. Of course, I expect you'll lose the benefits along with the risks, and I can't speak to the longevity of the mundane inks themselves."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I'm fairly certain Brae might be able to eliminate the magics with a curse removal prayer. Of course, I expect you'll lose the benefits along with the risks, and I can't speak to the longevity of the mundane inks themselves."[/color]






At Moru's words, Brae moves to inspect that tatoo himself. After a few moments he nods. "I can certainly attempt a remove curse prayer. I don't have the proper magics prepared at this time, though. If you would like to go this route, perhaps we could meet tomorrow morning, and I can ensure I have the proper magics at the ready."


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

*Retbi, for Moru*

[sblock=Chitter, Chitter, Chitter]"Awww, come on boss, at least let me try the scratch 'n' snif thing!?  I won't do any permanent damage...probably"[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 4, 2008)

Alarion mutters a prayer to Morwyn, the thought of an orcish curse on his friend is most daunting.


----------



## xedr (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: hmm, previous post lost. 2nd try:

[highlight]"Although I mislike a two-edged gift, I believe that the Greasy Boys' interests align closely with those of the city, and thus I have nothing to fear from the adverse side of this tattoo. However, if that should ever change, I will immediately seek to have the tattoo nullified along with the bargain it represents."[/highlight] says Darius, cautiously feeling the shape of his ears and attempting (without much success) to examine them in a nearby mirror.

[sblock=ooc]Darius intends to spend the first couple days of his vacation counting his money, re-equipping, and getting in some target practice at the archery range. However, he doesn't want to wait a whole week to start gathering info on the Blue Basilisk weapons people to see if he can link them to the bloody moonies. Oh yeah, he also has a bone to pick with Theodorus Thornapple. If anybody else seems interested, Darius will invite them to meet up with him on Wednesday to go information gathering.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 4, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Darius intends to spend the first couple days of his vacation counting his money, re-equipping, and getting in some target practice at the archery range. However, he doesn't want to wait a whole week to start gathering info on the Blue Basilisk weapons people to see if he can link them to the bloody moonies. Oh yeah, he also has a bone to pick with Theodorus Thornapple. If anybody else seems interested, Darius will invite them to meet up with him on Wednesday to go information gathering.[/sblock]



[sblock=Derrius]Do you mean Thaddeus Thornapple?  I really can't tell if this is a joke or not.  Always before, when you have changed a name, you've gone for a more insulting effect than this one, so I thought I'd play it safe.  [/sblock]
[sblock=Darius, again]After contorting his neck in front of the mirror in the office for awhile, Darius decides that he's pretty sure his ears look about like they always have.  (He does have a bit of trouble getting down to the proper level for ear-viewing though, confound those Dwarves!)  Elke gets a major charge out of watching him in front of the mirror, though, and she titters like a schoolgirl.  And Darius also has a sudden urge to go hug a tree, but it passes, momentarily. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Apr 4, 2008)

Derrius!? I'm insulted. Yes I meant Thaddeus - I was rewriting from memory. I'm sure I got it right the first time...


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: So how will you spend your vacation? Shopping? Working on your day off like Darius? Something else?


----------



## Lou (Apr 4, 2008)

*Raul's vacation plans*

OOC: Raul plans on completing his move from the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment into his new apartment.  That should take less than a day.  Raul will spend the rest of that day in training at the Center. [Tuesday]  Raul will spend a couple of days working with his mother Lisa at the mission [Wednesday] and visiting with the priests of Meda to see if they need anything. [Thursday]  Raul will split one day training and meditating at the temple of Barcarus. [Friday]  Raul will spend one day training with Indract at the Cynosure of Martial and Constitutional Fitness. [Saturday]

Raul plans to spend the rest of his vacation on the streets of the 14th Ward with an ear to the ground for news about anyone trying to muscle in on the locals. [Remainder of first Monday and then Sunday]

[Raul will eat dinner each evening at the Polished Staff, except for those spent with his mother, etc.]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 5, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will spend part of his time at home, practicing his favorite craft - the brewing of fine ales.  He'll also spend a good bit of it roaming the 14th ward, making himself a friendly presence amongst the people, playing with the neighborhood kids, talking with the grown folk, breaking up the occasional bar fight as needed.  He will spend some time acquainting himself with his new options in the way of Vestiges.  Finally, he'll write a letter to the chieftain of his tribe and make arrangements to have it delivered along with a couple of gallons of his latest batch of beer.  He'll send 3 or 4 gallons to Maddie at the 'Staff' as well.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Thea's vacation plans*

Thea is likely to be quite scarce around the 14th ward for the week.  Some of her time is likely going to be spend nailing down the treasure distribution, some if will be spend in studying and training, and some of it will get spent around the 2nd Ward (that is where she got her start, after all, and given the glimpse we saw on our trip there, it looks like things aren't going well- presumably the constables there are still tied up dealing with the Strike, so she will help out and keep an eye on things).

OOC: On a related note, there is some treasure sharing discussion over on the OOC thread.  If you haven't taken a look or offered an opinion, now is the time- so we can get everyone's shares finalized.


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

[sblock=SoulFetter]Make a Craft check for SoulFetter's brewing, and a Diplomacy check (at +2) for his "public relations" activities for playing with kids in the14th.  The public relations stuff is a very good idea, and is the sort of thing that just mght pay future dividends.  SoulFetter finds, that, just as he expected, his size, strength, and agility make him a much sought-after commodity among the children of the 14th for their Keepstorm teams.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thea]Make a Diplomacy check for Thea's dealing with the Constabulary in the 2nd, as well as a Profession (Constable) check for the same thing, both checks to be made at +3 because of the Squad's assistance to the 2nd.  Thea finds that the strike in the 2nd by The Shiv is nearing a settlement and life seems to be on its way to returning to normal there.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 5, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC: Raul plans on completing his move from the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment into his new apartment.  That should take less than a day.  Raul will spend the rest of that day in training at the Center.  Raul will spend a couple of days working with his mother Lisa at the mission and visiting with the priests of Meda to see if they need anything.  Raul will split one day training and meditating at the temple of Barcarus.  Raul will spend one day training with Indract at the Cynosure of Martial and Constitutional Fitness.
> Raul plans to spend the rest of his vacation on the streets of the 14th Ward with an ear to the ground for news about anyone trying to muscle in on the locals.



[sblock=Raul]Raul gets lots of good training time in, and Indract is VERY happy to see you.  He makes it a point to stop what he is doing and act as your spotter, and just spend the time catching up.  From talking to Indract, Raul learns that Ignatious Ironshirt is incredibly proud of "his" Bronze Badges.  The priests of Meda don't need much, but you learn that there are some there who really miss Brae already.  There are others, presumably the ones that he caught in some indiscretion, who are glad he's gone for awhile.  I'll leave it to Scotley to cover what Raul learns with his ear to the ground in the 14th.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 5, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion plans on making sure his arms and armor are in good repair first of all, his duty as a knight.  This includes comissioning a suit of masterwork full plate from the finest armorer he has met, now that he has the means.  


He also plans to exercise his charger Bayard daily, as well as get some tilting practice done.  OOC:  would be fone is this can be LEGALLY done somewhere in the 14th...  the locals would be in for a treat 

He will also visit Morwyn's shrine daily, as he has begun to learn the virtues of mercy on seeing the suffering of many (especially the poor) in LS

Of course, when Darius states he will continue the investigation, Alarion does not hesitate.  He will meet the former solddier on Wednesday.


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*  Alarion plans on making sure his arms and armor are in good repair first of all, his duty as a knight.  This includes comissioning a suit of masterwork full plate from the finest armorer he has met, now that he has the means.
> He also plans to exercise his charger Bayard daily, as well as get some tilting practice done.  OOC:  would be fone is this can be LEGALLY done somewhere in the 14th...  the locals would be in for a treat.
> He will also visit Morwyn's shrine daily, as he has begun to learn the virtues of mercy on seeing the suffering of many (especially the poor) in LS.
> Of course, when Darius states he will continue the investigation, Alarion does not hesitate.  He will meet the former solddier on Wednesday.



[sblock=Alarion]Alarion knows that the finest armorers are to be found in the 15th Ward, near the area known as The Edge, which is the home of the city's finest weaponsmiths.

Tilting is best done in a place with more open space than is generally available in the 14th.  War Memorial Arena in the 4th Ward is where all of the tilting is done that occurs inside the city.  Or, if you prefer a place closer to home, you could find a suitable area within half a mile outside the city gates of the 14th.  You think Bayard would prefer being out of doors, rather than in the Arena, but it would be much easier to find worthy oppoents at the Arena.

The priests of Morwyn are very happy to see you.  They are very happy to see a Constable so concerned with mercy, and offer to help in any way that they can.

We'll get to the meeting on Wednesday soon.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2008)

*Sounds like my cue...*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Raul]Raul gets lots of good training time in, and Indract is VERY happy to see you.  He makes it a point to stop what he is doing and act as your spotter, and just spend the time catching up.  From talking to Indract, Raul learns that Ignatious Ironshirt is incredibly proud of "his" Bronze Badges.  The priests of Meda don't need much, but you learn that there are some there who really miss Brae already.  There are others, presumably the ones that he caught in some indiscretion, who are glad he's gone for awhile.  I'll leave it to Scotley to cover what Raul learns with his ear to the ground in the 14th.[/sblock]




[sblock=Raul]The inquisitive Monk gains a few bits of information that might or might not be useful. Several city officials received cakes in the mail only to discover they were made of worm filled dirt. Speculation is that Thaddeous Thornapple may be responsible; though, the point of this latest insult isn't entirely clear. Of more direct concern in the 14th is a trend toward younger offenders. Lads as young as 9 or 10 seem to be involved in a rash of petty crimes, mostly snatch and grab raids and pickpocketing in the 14th. As yet none have been caught. These acts seem carefully planned for a bunch of urchins. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2008)

[sblock=Darius]The Blue Basilisk is a pretty large weaponsmithing concern in the 15th Ward.  Word on the street in the 14th is that weapon and armor sales are down somewhat, lately, and this is confirmed by the shops in The Edge, who report that, "Well, things are tough all over, but we're confident that bidness gon' pick up real soon!"  When you go by the Blue Basilisk Workshops, however, they are humming right along!  "We anticipate another record-setting month for production."[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 6, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion decides Bayard indeed needs to get some fresh air and excercise.  The next day he plans to ride the charger to the 15th, comission his armor, then make his way out of the 14th for a vigorous ride, and perhaps a tilt with an improvised quintain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 6, 2008)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=SoulFetter]Make a Craft check for SoulFetter's brewing, and a Diplomacy check (at +2) for his "public relations" activities for playing with kids in the14th.  The public relations stuff is a very good idea, and is the sort of thing that just mght pay future dividends.  SoulFetter finds, that, just as he expected, his size, strength, and agility make him a much sought-after commodity among the children of the 14th for their Keepstorm teams.[/sblock]




SoulFetter manages another excellent batch of beer, but despite his most sincere efforts and his love of children they are apparantly a little scared of him yet.  Oh, well - he'll keep trying!

[sblock=Skill Checks]Craft & Diplomacy Check (1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=8) [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2008)

*SoulFetter*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter manages another excellent batch of beer, but despite his most sincere efforts and his love of children they are apparantly a little scared of him yet.  Oh, well - he'll keep trying!
> 
> [sblock=Skill Checks]Craft & Diplomacy Check (1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=8) [/sblock]



Yeah, overall, they're still a bit apprehensive, but you almost got a neutral response, so they're definitely beginning to come around.  From talking to them, you learn that their parents have told them you are a good person and they can trust you, since you are a constable, after all.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> Alarion decides Bayard indeed needs to get some fresh air and exercise.  The next day he plans to ride the charger to the 15th, commission his armor, then make his way out of the 14th for a vigorous ride, and perhaps a tilt with an improvised quintain.




[sblock=Alarion]After looking over a couple of shops Alarion finds work he likes the look of and with a little measuring, some haggling and a small Constable's discount he'll have his armor in less than a week. Riding out of the city while it is still early, Alrion and Bayard eventually find a large empty meadow with no crops or grazing livestock to interrupt their exercise. A rudimentary stationary quintain can be arranged with a length of rope or leather strapping tied like a noose and a convenient branch. After a few practice runs, Alrion notes that Bayard's ears are pricked up and his nostrils are flaring and he seems unfocused. Looking about, Alarion realizes he is being watched by a rider in exquisitely etched and highly polished heavy armor astride a massive horse easily three hands higher than Bayard with an ox-like chest. Upon being seen the rider cantors the huge horse to the far end of the meadow, salutes and lowers a blunt practice lance. Clearly, horse and rider wait for Alarion to accept the challenge.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Alarion raises his own practice lance in knightly greeting, and signals he  will accept the challenge.  He then canters Bayard to the appropriate distance for a joust, before signaling readiness.  "Worthy knight!  I Hight Alarion of Tovarre gladly accept a friendly pass-at-arms.  May our contest make Terak proud!"

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion]"Good luck sir knight! I Upjohn of Willowood Ford salute you. A friendly pass at arms on the count of three sir. One, Two, Three!" On the count of three the Knight spurs his great mount into motion and soon the two mounted warriors thunder toward each other. Upjohn shouts, "For the glory of my lady Eniz!" 

OOC: Please make an attack roll and a ride check if you please. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

As the bronze badges are enjoying their vacations, word comes that Rahvin was recalled to the Capital rather suddenly. Seems he was some sort of military reservist. With the Constables off duty he didn't even get the chance to say a proper goodbye to most of you. He did manage to share a drink with Mattie over the the Polished Staff before he left and she or others who frequent the place provided the word that he was gone. Anybody who checks with Elke finds that he is indeed reassigned without pay for an unspecified time period. That means he could be back. It also means that your glorious leader need not fill the position and thus can save a few gold a month, while the squad will need to work extra hard being short a member.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Alarion sits square on the saddle for this first pass, his lance aimed squarely fo rthe middle of his opponent's shield.  

Attack roll is 20 
Ride check is 32 

Alarion's AC would be 20:  21 base+1 for shield block ability-2 for charge
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion]The opposing knights both display excellent form and while Alarion's blow is well aimed and hits the shield a glancing blow, Upjohn finds a near perfect mark that rocks Alarion in the saddle. The lance shivers into a shower of splinters. Alarion's deft riding allows him to stay in the saddle as does his foe; albeit with somewhat less smooth agility. Upjohn wheels his horse around and rides to Alarion raising his visor to reveal an older man with an impressively bushy set of sideburns and mustache. "Well done sir knight. I do not have another lance, will you accept a draw or must we make another pass lance to mace?" He pats a large ugly gray mace hanging from his saddle horn. 

OOC: Charging Lance (1d20+10=29) 

Ride (1d20+12=21)
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Apr 7, 2008)

Darius, Alarion, and Wally meet up as agreed on Wednesday and go seeking information on the Edge. They discover that, unlike all the other weaponsmiths, the Blue Basilisk folks are on pace for a record year. Leaving Wally watching the back alley, Darius and Alarion enter the Blue Basilisk establishment and strike up a conversation with the sales people, seeking information about who has been buying weaponry by the crate and/or wagon load. Darius identifies himself as a constable with his new replacement baton. Gather info (1d20 4=16)


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Alarion raises his own vizor as he approaches Sir Upjohn.  "I will gladly accept a draw, Sir Upjohn.  You are a brave and doughty knight, and it would be most churlish of me to request you to face me mace-to-lance.  And as we are merely sporting, mace-to-sword would be e'en less appropriate."   The young man smiles as he bows.  "It has been an honor to cross lances with you, milord.  You have more than proven your lady Eniz a paragon of grace and beauty.  May I ask, what brings a knight such as yourself to these lands?"   

[/sblock]

If he survives until wednesday to accompany Darius     Alarion contents himself with swaggering behind his companion and keeping an eye out for possible trouble.


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius, Alarion, and Wally meet up as agreed on Wednesday and go seeking information on the Edge. They discover that, unlike all the other weaponsmiths, the Blue Basilisk folks are on pace for a record year. Leaving Wally watching the back alley, Darius and Alarion enter the Blue Basilisk establishment and strike up a conversation with the sales people, seeking information about who has been buying weaponry by the crate and/or wagon load. Darius identifies himself as a constable with his new replacement baton. Gather info (1d20 4=16)



[sblock=Darius Gathers Information]Darius learns that the vast majority of the Blue Basilisk products are being shipped outside the city, and that Bue Basilisk has contracts to supply some foreign militaries with weapons.  It is these standing contract orders that make up the bulk of their business.

"But Blue Basilisk now, I tell you what, they make the finest dang maces that I've ever saw!  If you gets busted upside the head with wunna dem thangs, I gare-ronn-tee you gonna know you been whacked!"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=For the DMs]
I'm really not sure what Brae would do with the time off...visit the Temple of Meda, or maybe some neighborhood churches. Maybe wonder the 14th Ward, getting better acquainted with the streets and establishments.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 7, 2008)

*Brae*

[sblock=Braevil Talisker]All of that sounds like a good plan.  And when you are taking some meals in The Polished Staff, Mattie makes it a point to get better acquainted with Brae and tell him lots of the current gossip of the 14th.[/sblock]

For All:
Looks like this Wednesday meeting called by Darius is getting to be almost mandatory, huh?


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion]"A draw it is sir. I knew you for a chivalrous fellow the moment I laid eyes on you." Upjohn extends a hand. "As to your question of what brings me to this land, it is my land. I think a better question would be what brings you to this land." He says this last in good humor and with no hostility in his voice. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Alarion narrows his eyes curiously as he shakes the man's hand, and starts to feel the certainty that he is soon to be embarrassed.  However, as is befitting of a knight, he spoke plainly and bravely.  "I hail from the forest-kingdom of Tolandor, to the far north.  I travelled here as a knight-errant, but meseems that Barcarus had other plans for me, as I currently am a constable in fair Lauralie Summerhome."   He pauses briefly, then proceeds.  "You say this land is yours...  and I cannot doubt the word of a brave knight such as yourself...  As this land belongs, by feudal rights, to the Archduke...  Prithee, milord, what rank hold you in the Arch Duchy?" 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion]"Good, gentle Sir Knight, I pray you do not embarrass me further by asking such questions of me now.  Suffice it to say that this is, indeed, my land.  I would not speak of such sordid, mundane affairs now.  But I would like to meet you again to test your mettle further, shall we say, on the morrow at about this self-same hour?"[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

"As you wish, your gra....  err...  milord.  I shall be here at the appointed time.  'Twould be an honor to practice my skills with a knight of your skill and worth."   Alarion bows deeply yet gracefully from the saddle.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion]Upjohn's eyebrow cocks upward at Alarion's near slip of the tongue.  "And I, also, look forward to testing myself against your considerable skills as a warrior."  Upjohn salutes Alarion and withdraws a short distance, where he watches to see if Alarion rides back toward the city.

There are a few scattered buildings about a quarter mile outside the city gates.  Well, they look "scattered" compared to the city, but in some parts of the world would be considered a thriving village.  There is an inn here, a large stable, a smithy, and several other buildings as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Though quite tempted to stop at the Inn for a cup of wine and a question or two about this mysterious knight, Alarion decides to ride back to the city.  He salutes Upjohn once more, then turns Bayard back towards the gates of the 14th.  

On arriving back to the city, he slowly gallops towards the Alphas' beloved Cynosure of Martial and Constitutional Fitness.  Mayhap Master-at-Arms Indiract could shed some light on this puzzle.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion of Tovarre]Alarion arrives outside the Cyosure and tethers Bayard outside.  Going in, he sees Indract "assisting" or "spotting" or _something_ a very buxom, beautiful, 20-something human lass wearing very tight work-out apparel that just _barely_ hides her very ample "charms."

"Ahh, Sir Alarion, my Lad!  He smiles and gives you a sly wink, "I can't assist you with your workout just now, Lad.  I've, ahh, got my hands full at the moment, as it were."  "You understand, don't you?"[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

Alarion smiles, trying to hold back his laughter.  "I merely had some questions for you, good arms-master, but as you are obviously occupied, I can return at a later time."   The young knight shakes his head as he exits the Cynosure.  He pats Bayard on the head before gracefully stepping into the saddle and heading through the afternoon crowds for the stables.  He speaks affably to the steed.  "Well, friend, 'tis time for a hay rub-down for you, then to the bath-house with me.  After all, with a night off, 'twould be unseemly of me to chastise the beauteous maids of this city with my absence."  

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=Alarion of Tovarre]Bayard snorts his "Affirmative!"[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
Jonas will head down to the temple of Baracus to get himslef and Bruno healed up, though Bruno was doing well since Jonas had used the wand on him. Once they are fenewed and refreshed, the pair head down tot he docks to check in on the Shiv strike. Down there he will ask around about any large shipments, especially of weapons that may be the Shiv may be doing on or off the books.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas]The priests of Barcarus are very happy to see you, as always.  Bruno is on exemplary behavior, and is a big hit as always with the priestesses.

Jonas learns that the Shiv strike is almost over.  The Shivs are scheduled to return to work on a limited basis next week, and it is expected that they will resume a full schedule before too long.  They just have to hammer out the nitty-gritty of their settlement.  And, as usual, the only ones who are expecting to get everything that they asked for are the labor lawyers.

The usual number of shipments of sword blanks and weapons-grade iron and exotic woods have been arriving on schedule.  The number of shipments received is within normal parameters each of the past few weeks, but there seems to be a slight up-tick in the length of time that the current surge is ongoing.  Nothing too unusual, though.  No eyebrows have been raised, really.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 10, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]

OOC: See I may not remeber the rats, But I did remember the strike!   

Jonas will walk the lines finding a few familiar faces here and there. Encouraging the strikers and telling them he is glad thye will be back to work soon. He causually asks  various shivs about he weapon blanks shipments, who is importing them, and to which shops. He also asks where all the weapons are going with all the imports 

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Apr 10, 2008)

Darius consults with Alarion and Wally. [highlight]"It seems to me that if somebody were buying weapons for the moonies, they would be shopping at one of the hard-up places where they could get better prices. It stands to reason, then, that the moonies are receiving weapons that have been stolen. Perhaps we should be asking about thefts or missing weapons crates."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif and Scotley]
> Jonas will walk the lines finding a few familiar faces here and there. Encouraging the strikers and telling them he is glad thye will be back to work soon. He causually asks  various shivs about he weapon blanks shipments, who is importing them, and to which shops. He also asks where all the weapons are going with all the imports
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jonas Kewiczak]Jonas learns that the Shivs have been moving loads like this for awhile now, so there is nothing unusual that they notice.  Then, Quarphar Stonebrook, an older, almost elderly, Gnomish Shiv, speaks up:  "Welllllllll, that's not strictly true.  Blue Basilisk has been bringing in a higher number pretty steadily now for a long time to make up for what they're losing."  When he says this, several of the others nod in agreement.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

No one is especially surprised when Moru makes a bee line for his alma matter over his vacation. He and Retbi scour the stacks, tracking down rare codexes and formulae, scribbling notes in the margins of his spellbooks and muttering (or chittering) amongst themselves, even subjecting the strange mushrooms to a few tests to try to learn their specific properties. It would seem dour and lonely to most, but it's clear the constable is having the time of his life.

He returns from his library sabbatical a little bleary-eyed, but full of energy and sporting a new cloak he claims will help him better stay out of harm's way.

[sblock=OOC]Moru was already updated for the level, but I spent most of his treasure on a Cloak of Resistance +1. 

I don't expect the mushrooms would last into the next adventure, but I figured Moru wouldn't pass up the opportunity to try to identify them in case they show up again.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Moru was already updated for the level, but I spent most of his treasure on a Cloak of Resistance +1.
> 
> I don't expect the mushrooms would last into the next adventure, but I figured Moru wouldn't pass up the opportunity to try to identify them in case they show up again.[/sblock]




[sblock=Moru]It's cool that you bought the cloak this time, but, in the future, I think we'd prefer to role-play the scene, ok?  (Scott and I (mostly Scott) have a tendency to hand out very non-standard magic items, so if you just snag one from the book without giving us a chance to monkey around with the item next time, you'll really only be hurting yourself.)  What new spells did you choose?    (I'm just curious)


Good call on remembering to check out the mushrooms!  (Yes, if you're wondering, the  'shrooms were a stop-gap measure to compensate for the lack of a cleric.)
The Mushrooms:
Gray as traditional good berry they cure 2 points and provide sustenance as a full meal.
Scarlet cure one point and increase light sensitivity (providing low light vision for 3 hours, but also making one light sensitive (-1 to attacks and skill checks in full daylight.)
Yellow cure 2-5 (1d4+1) points, but make you mildly intoxicated (-1 to skill checks and will saves for 3 hours--per mushroom eaten)
Blue cure 3 points, but cause mild paranoia (-2 on all fear saves for 3 hours per mushroom eaten)
Green poisonous -- cause 1d4 con initial and 1d4 con secondary damagePink cures 1 point, and causes you to fade from view for 1d4 rounds. (as invisibility).
Black (20% of all gray are really black) Antidote to the green ones and cures 2d4+1.

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 10, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Agreed, friend Darius.  Another possibility is that these weapons are being smuggled in from outside....  Many a dastardly shipmaster or caravan leader sell their integrity for such vile purposes."


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius consults with Alarion and Wally. [highlight]"It seems to me that if somebody were buying weapons for the moonies, they would be shopping at one of the hard-up places where they could get better prices.



OOC:  This overlooks the "Wal-Mart Rule of Retail Economics":  VOLUME, VOLUME, VOLUME!!!
That is, a very productive shop could offer very competitive prices because they make up for the "per-unit" loss in sheer number of sales.  And, more importantly, there may be a very good reason why a weaponsmith who isn't selling any weapons has such a low volume, namely, because his weapons just might suck.


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Moru]It's cool that you bought the cloak this time, but, in the future, I think we'd prefer to role-play the scene, ok?  (Scott and I (mostly Scott) have a tendency to hand out very non-standard magic items, so if you just snag one from the book without giving us a chance to monkey around with the item next time, you'll really only be hurting yourself.)  What new spells did you choose?    (I'm just curious)[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]Sorry 'bout that. Hadn't occured to me to RP. I'll keep it in mind for future. 

As to spells: Acid Arrow, Dispel Magic, Fly, and Haste (Moru learns 4 each level instead of 2 thanks to his collegiate wizard feat). The other details are at the end of his sheet in the "Level Log" sblock. Lemme know if I messed up anything. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sorry 'bout that. Hadn't occured to me to RP. I'll keep it in mind for future.
> As to spells: Acid Arrow, Dispel Magic, Fly, and Haste (Moru learns 4 each level instead of 2 thanks to his collegiate wizard feat). The other details are at the end of his sheet in the "Level Log" sblock. Lemme know if I messed up anything. [/sblock]



[sblock=Moru]Everything looks good to me, but I can't really spend the time right now to go over it like I should, so I'll try to remember to check tonight, too.  Cool spell choices.  You're going to be a dangerous dude with that Sudden Maximize feat in a couple of levels![/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Apr 10, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  This overlooks the "Wal-Mart Rule of Retail Economics":  VOLUME, VOLUME, VOLUME!!!
> That is, a very productive shop could offer very competitive prices because they make up for the "per-unit" loss in sheer number of sales.  And, more importantly, there may be a very good reason why a weaponsmith who isn't selling any weapons has such a low volume, namely, because his weapons just might suck.




OOC: fine, see if I try to get creative again  Are you saying that BB exemplifies the Walmart model?

A sudden thought strikes Darius [highlight]"Of course, perhaps there's a good reason that none of those other shops can compete with the Blue Basilisk - maybe they just can't produce large volumes of flimsy weapons for cheap prices. Well, I guess we'll just have to ask to see the books."[/highlight] Darius wanders back into the Basilisk and asks to see the books. He also asks about any thefts or missing inventory - after all, nobody wants to be publicly affiliated with the moonies.


----------



## Lou (Apr 10, 2008)

*Raul update*

OOC:  I added the days of the week to my previous posting.  If the group eats dinner at the Staff on Wednesday evening, Raul will be there to discuss their findings.

OOC:  Raul also needs 10 hp of healing, so will he get that on the health plan the first Monday evening.

[sblock=DMs]Is the HP minroll rule retroactive or just for the new level?

Raul's HP by level (d8):  8 (max), 8 (rolled), 2 (rolled), 5 (rolled), 5 (rolled), 4 (newly rolled as minroll(2))

+6 x 1 for CON + 3 for TOUGHNESS feat = 41 total at 6th level

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  I added the days of the week to my previous posting.  If the group eats dinner at the Staff on Wednesday evening, Raul will be there to discuss their findings.
> 
> OOC:  Raul also needs 10 hp of healing, so will he get that on the health plan the first Monday evening.
> 
> ...




[sblock=Raul]Healing is noted. The HP min roll stuff is not retroactive, just applies to 6th level and beyond. I'll post that in the OOC for everyone.[/Sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> OOC: fine, see if I try to get creative again  Are you saying that BB exemplifies the Walmart model?
> 
> A sudden thought strikes Darius [highlight]"Of course, perhaps there's a good reason that none of those other shops can compete with the Blue Basilisk - maybe they just can't produce large volumes of flimsy weapons for cheap prices. Well, I guess we'll just have to ask to see the books."[/highlight] Darius wanders back into the Basilisk and asks to see the books. He also asks about any thefts or missing inventory - after all, nobody wants to be publicly affiliated with the moonies.



Sorry about that, didn't mean to squelch any creativity.  The BB weapons are not exactly flimsy, just very mundane.  The wal-mart thing is a bad example.  It's more like a VW bug compared to a mercedes or rolls royce, I guess.  And asking to see the books is generally not done, sorry.  (Too much freakin' work for the DMS!)  But, good ideas.  Keep it up.


----------



## Leif (Apr 11, 2008)

OOC:  I think we've got our threads crossed!  We've got in-character posts in the OOC thread, and out-of-character posts in the IC thread!


----------



## xedr (Apr 11, 2008)

Darius taps Alarion on the shoulder [highlight]"You're singlehandedly causing inflation in this city - what with throwing goldpieces around like that!"[/highlight]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 11, 2008)

Alarion laughs at Darius's words, though not without some embarrassment.  "Aye, my friend, you may be right at that.  I forgot your wise standing intructions:  Only Darius negotiates with Bocephus.  I hope we get some results, regardless."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2008)

OOC: Results indeed, there is no telling how many illegitimate goblins will be fathered over the next week by Bocephus with a pocket full of coin.


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

OOC:  He's just become the most eligible bachelor goblin in Lauralie Summerhome, so wunna dem beaches might make him marry her, and produce some LEGITIMATE "Bo juniors."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jonas Kewiczak]Jonas learns that the Shivs have been moving loads like this for awhile now, so there is nothing unusual that they notice.  Then, Quarphar Stonebrook, an older, almost elderly, Gnomish Shiv, speaks up:  "Welllllllll, that's not strictly true.  Blue Basilisk has been bringing in a higher number pretty steadily now for a long time to make up for what they're losing."  When he says this, several of the others nod in agreement.[/sblock]





[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
Jonas switches seamlessly to gnomish (an advantage of growing up in Shiv house). "What losses might these be Father Stonebrook?" asks Jonas using the correct title of respect for an elder gnome. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas Kewiczak]"Well, my Son," says Quarphar Stonebrook, also in gnomish, and adding a warm, fatherly grin indicating much pleasure at the respect shown by the Ranger, "Blue Basilisk has developed a habit, over the years, of insisting on handling their own deliveries, not deigning to take advantage of the excellent expertise of the Shiv in handling such matters.  They guard their shipments rather more lightly than we recommend, and this makes them very inviting to attack.  Blue Basilisk has lost more shipments to such misappropriation than almost any other maker of weapons in Lauralie Summerhome."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Well, my Son," says Quarphar Stonebrook, returning the respect shown by Jonas, and adding a warm, fatherly grin indicating much pleasure at the respect shown by the Ranger, "Blue Basilisk has developed a habit, over the years, of insisting on handling their own deliveries, not deigning to take advantage of the excellent expertise of the Shiv in handling such matters.  They guard their shipments rather more lightly than we recommend, and this makes them very inviting to attack.  Blue Basilisk has lost more shipments to such misappropriation than almost any other maker of weapons in Lauralie Summerhome."




[sblock=Leif and Scottley]

Jonas sits down next to the gnome to be at a better height, and scratches Bruno idlely.
"How unfortunate for them that they do not utilize the reliable Shiv transportation network. I wonder are they insured? Such large losses must surely erode thier profits. But these attacks cannot come on Shiv routes, they are too safe, I wonder where they keep losing these shipments?"  he wonders aloud.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 12, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif and Scottley]
> [sblock=DMs]Jonas sits down next to the gnome to be at a better height, and scratches Bruno idlely.
> "How unfortunate for them that they do not utilize the reliable Shiv transportation network. I wonder are they insured? Such large losses must surely erode thier profits. But these attacks cannot come on Shiv routes, they are too safe, I wonder where they keep losing these shipments?"  he wonders aloud.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jonas]"Well, my Son," says Quarphar, indicating the warmth that he instantly feels for Jonas, "I'm sure that I don't know about their insurance situation, the whole idea of insurance being a _human_ peculiarity and all," here Quarphar's expression reveals a slight degree of distaste for the concept, "but I have a passing acquaintance with a few men who have spent some time working as their guards, and they have indicated to me that the most dangerous deliveries that Blue Basilisk usually makes are those departing Lauralie Summerhome to the east.  Some of these fellows actually ended their employ with Blue Basilisk rather than accompany particularly large weapon shipments headed to that region.  Truthfully, though, Blue Basilisk operates at such a high production quota that they can probably withstand some losses without much inconvenience."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scottley]
Jonas waves over a passing pastry vendor and buys a round of treats for the striking Shiv in the immediate area. 

"Well my thanks to you Father Stonebrook. This may be helpful information to me. I wish you well and a quick return to work for all of you. If any of you hear anything more about the shipments of the Blue Basilisk, send a message to me in the 14th, I would be most appreciative."  says Jonas standing up and taking his leave.

As Jonas starts to walk back he looks down at Bruno, "It's like they always say Bruno 'if you want to knwo what's going on in the city, ask a Shiv'."

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas]"I shall do just that, Constable.  I'm sorry, my Son, I didn't catch your name?  And thank you, Son, you're always welcome here.  The 14th, eh?  Very classy place, that."[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 13, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scottley]

"My apologies for my rudeness Father Stonebrook. My name is Jonas, Jonas Kewiczak. My father is Elias Kewiczak, he's a Long Shiv down on the docks. If you need me I can be contacted at the constables headquarters in the 14th. I may live there now, but my heart is here in the 2nd." [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 13, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif and Scottley]
> "My apologies for my rudeness Father Stonebrook. My name is Jonas, Jonas Kewiczak. My father is Elias Kewiczak, he's a Long Shiv down on the docks. If you need me I can be contacted at the constables headquarters in the 14th. I may live there now, but my heart is here in the 2nd." [/sblock]



[sblock=Jonas Kewiczak]"Yes, of course!  Elias and I go way back!  He's been a Shiv almost as long as I have.  I should have known from the family resemblance.  Give your father my best when you see him. Or, actually, I may see him before you do, since we are meeting soon to finalize this big settlement.  I'll tell him that his boy is looking well and keeping us all safe."

And as soon as he says this,  you hear someone call out to Quarphar Stonebrook:  "Hey Stoney!  Breaktime is over!  We've got papers to sign for the settlement."

"Forgive me, lad, but I must get getting back to work.  A Shiv's work is never done, even when he's on strike!"[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Apr 13, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> And asking to see the books is generally not done, sorry.  (Too much freakin' work for the DMS!)



 [mode="annoying whine"] Aww c'mon - just let me roll the dice and tell me if I found any unusual patterns of dates/destinations/etc - particularly anything that looks like duplicate entries?[/quit whining] 
Gather info check for reviewing BB books. (1d20 5=17)


----------



## Scotley (Apr 13, 2008)

OOC: Darius, and any one else, your police powers do not extend to examining the books of a business without a warrant from the local Magistrate. Note that you are not in the 14th here. Your DM's can arrange the mechanics of a search of the books without difficulty, but you have to get the warrant first, or try to bluff your way into it...


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC:  Actually, I think the shop whose books they are talking about inspecting is in The Edge district of the 15th, not the 14th.  Close, but, as they say, NO SEEEGAR.  But, truthfully, I know that Ignatious Ironshirt wouldn't just 'rubber stamp' a request for such a warrant in the 14th.  Dwarves are notoriously picky about having their privacy invaded, and they afford the same courtesy to others.  So he would take a pile of convincing!  ("Pile", of course, being the operative word where Darius is involved.  )


----------



## xedr (Apr 16, 2008)

For the moment, Darius drops his request to see the books, and simply asks the shop manager if they are aware of any lost or stolen weapons shipments.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

Braevil joins Darius within the Blue Basilisk. He leans over to his companion and whispers. "Perhaps we could use diplomacy in our request to see their books. Surely the proprieter doesn't want any trouble with the law."

*Brae has +10 on diplomacy...not sure who the squad's "face" is, though I'm sure somebody has a higher score.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Inside the shop area of Blue Basilisk*

Darius, Brae, and the rest (if any) stride boldly into the front dor of Blue Basilisk with all the imposing bearing of Constables of Lauralie Summerhome, bronze badges shining.  Darius then gets the attention of a passing hobgoblin foreman, and asks him about lost shipments.  

"Shipments?  This is Production, not Shipping!  The Shipping Department is  around the corner, in the alley next to the privy.  Sorry, can't chat now, got work to do!"

[sblock=Braevil Talisker]We've been taking an "ensemble" approach in this game, so there's not really one certain "face" of the party.  Good idea, though, maybe the Constables should discuss it in character?  You can all tell from your daily interaction who among you is the most charismatic.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

"Ah, yes," responds Brae to the foreman. "Our apologies, of course. Thank you." 

The bearded cleric shrugs at Darius. "Around the corner, then?"


*Well, unless Rahvin is still in the game, it looks like Brae is the most Diplomatic, if not necessarily the most Charismatic. Others are better at Bluff and Intimidation.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

OOC:  We don't expect Rahivn to return voluntarily.  And, actually, I often forget skills like Intimidate, Diplomacy, and Bluff, and just let roleplaying substitute for the skill checks.  Perhaps I have been wrong in this, at times.  Darius and Wally have a love/hate thing going that developed in this way.  I'm trying to do better with remembering the skill checks, but the occasional reminder wouldn't hurt.


----------



## xedr (Apr 16, 2008)

Darius mumbles something about rats, but nods. [highlight]"Right you are Brae! To the shipping department we go."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Darius and Brae, et al.*

Leaving the Front Offices of Blue Basilisk, Darius, Brae, Alarion and anyone else who is with them, head around the corner and down the alley to the shipping office.  Upon entering, they see what looks like a carbon copy of the half-orc that they just left in the Front Office/Production Dept.  He is reconciling a large ledger, with ink-stained hands.  When you enter, he looks up and now it seems like it would be easy to tell him apart from the other half-orc:  this fellow has a permanent squint, to the point that his eyes are almost closed, presumably caused by staring at miniscule print on huge ledgers all day, every day.

"I heard the door, is someone there?"


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 16, 2008)

Alarion smiles as he follows the priest and the former soldier.  It was good to know he was not the only one who found this complex legal system was somehow excessive.  By the feudal laws of his land, a knight in charge of an investigation was assured utmost cooperation.  But he was sure Barcarus's will would be done, regardless.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

"Ah, well, yes good sir," says Braevil, offering the half-orc a short bow, even though the cleric is quite sure the half-orc can't see him. "I am Constable Braevil Talisker of the Watch, and my companions are Constable Darius and Constable Alarion. We are investigating several occurrences of weapons theft here in the city, and we are curious if your fine shop has experienced any similar problems."


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Blue Basilisk's Shipping Office*

"Theft here?  No, absolutely not!  Why!  I'd just drop dead right on the spot if someone tried to stick up this office!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2008)

Braevil smiles at the half-orc. "No, no, of course not here. But have their been any thefts during shipping? Missing shipments, even, or perhaps any lost shipments?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2008)

*Blue Basilisk's Shipping Office*

"Well, I hear rumors now and then about what happens to shipments once they leave my control, but you must understand that this is not my responsibility.  I've heard some nasty rumors about brigands and highwaymen assaulting our shipments, but I have no personal knowledge of any of this sort of thing."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

*Braevil Talisker*

"I certainly understand that. We are simply trying to track down the criminals behind these stolen weapons. You have nothing to be concerned about. Is there someone else that you could recommend we talk to, that might know more about these issues?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 17, 2008)

*Blue Basilisk's Shipping Office*

The clerk leans in very close to Braevil, Alarion and Darius both being too cool and aloof for such familiarity.  He glances first left, then right.  Brae is almost distracted by the scent of fresh mint on his breath, when he whispers, "Talk to Carolton Drueglefish.  I'll say nothing more."  Then the nameless Shipping Clerk draws back from Brae and gives him a conspiratorial wink.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

Braevil nods and smiles at the half-orc. "Thank you, my friend. Should you ever need the help of the law, please don't hesitate to seek me out." 

Stepping away from the desk, the cleric ushers his companions back outside the shipping office where they won't be overheard. "Well, we have a name. Carolton Drueglefish. I don't suppose either of you recognize it?"


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

"Alas, good priest, I know not this name.  Do you, Darius?"


----------



## xedr (Apr 18, 2008)

[highlight]"Carolton Druegelfish?!"[/highlight] exclaims Darius. [highlight]"Well well well. My my my. Good ol' Druegelfish. Yes yes. For as long as I've been a constable, I've been following the exploits of many notorious characters, and I can definitely say I've never heard of Carolton Druegelfish. How about you Wally? Ever heard of Druegelfish?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Apr 18, 2008)

*Wally Alphonsus*

Wally is intently excavating the fetid morass that is his navel.  Upon hearing Darius's question, he glances up, briefly, and then returns his attention to his chosen task.

"Droogle which?  Nope, can't say I have ever heard the name before.  Why don't you ask the other constables?  They're trained for that sort of thing, aren't they? Anybody got a spoon I can borrow?"


----------



## xedr (Apr 21, 2008)

Back in the workshop, Darius questions the foreman [highlight] "where can we find Carolton Drueglefish? Can you tell me who guards your shipments?"[/highlight]

ooc: if the answers are negative, Darius will try to follow the "shipping trail" - i.e. where do the weapons get crated? Where do the crates get stored? Where do the stored crates get loaded on a cart? Where does the cart come from? Who hires the guards? Can I talk to the guards?


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*The Foreman*

"Carolton who?  Never heard of him.  Our packing, crating, and shipping are handled here and out back by the stable."

You probe around a bit more, and find some of the guards out back.  This group of guards is waiting for the next shipment to be ready to escort.  They look like minimally experienced soldier types (think npc Warrior class, sort of a stripped-down fighter).  They tell you that they are called in to work just before a shipment is ready to go out.  They are all "temps" hired for one job at a time from the Mercenaries Guild.  They tell you that there are usually between 4 and 10 guards per shipment, depending upon availability of guards, the value of the shipment, and the destination of the shipment.  The most knowledgeable person to ask about the shipments, you quickly learn, is Cookie, the "mess sergeant," who seems to be a regular employee of Blue Basilisk.


----------



## xedr (Apr 23, 2008)

[highlight]"Where can we find this Cookie monst... errr... I mean person?"[/highlight] asks Darius, looking around and wondering where his companions have wandered off to.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Where can we find this Cookie monst... errr... I mean person?"[/highlight] asks Darius, looking around and wondering where his companions have wandered off to.



OOC:  He is usually summoned by the spell, " 'C' is for Cookie, is Good Enough for Me......."  AHEM!  But seriously, folks....

IC:  Turns out that, yes, he is there today.  "What can Ahs do ya fer, Pilgrim?"

OOC:  I  fully expect Darius's companions to "wander" back at any time now.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2008)

Brae wanders up to join Darius, having gotten sidetrack with looking at the operations of the Blue Basilisk. "Ah, there you are Constable Darius. Sorry, I got sidetracked." Turning his attention to "Cookie" Brae smiles and greets the man. "We are looking for someone by the name of Carolton Druglefish. We thought you might be able to steer us in the right direction?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Brae wanders up to join Darius, having gotten sidetrack with looking at the operations of the Blue Basilisk. "Ah, there you are Constable Darius. Sorry, I got sidetracked." Turning his attention to "Cookie" Brae smiles and greets the man. "We are looking for someone by the name of Carolton Drueglefish. We thought you might be able to steer us in the right direction?"



OOC:  THERE!  THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!!  (See OOC Thread)  BRAVO, RHUN!!

IC:  "Steer you?  I'll have to hitch you to my wagon first!  Haw haw haw haw haw haw haw, [he pauses to inhale deeply] haw haw haw haw haw haw haw haw haw haw haw"

(You are taken aback at what a toal ass this fellow seems to be.)

Cookie wipes a tear from the corner of his eye with his handkerchief before continuing, "Carolton Drueglefish?  Ain't he that Ranger fela that rides around a few miles from the city and acts like he owns the whole ding dang place?"

OOC:  Where's Jonas when you need him, eh?


----------



## xedr (Apr 23, 2008)

[highlight]"Snort! That's pretty funny Cookie! Have y'all had any stolen or lost shipments recently? If so, what can you tell me about them?"[/highlight] asks Darius loudly.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [highlight]"Snort! That's pretty funny Cookie! Have y'all had any stolen or lost shipments recently? If so, what can you tell me about them?"[/highlight] asks Darius loudly.



"I guess it's been a few weeks, maybe since we've had a shipment accosted, but, yeah, it happens from time to time.  Seems like it's mostly been the same gang lately, and they mostly seem interested in blades and arrows.  They don't usually mess with the maces, morning stars, and such.  From the voice of the ringleader (he wears a mask and hood) I'm guessing that he's an orc or half-orc at least."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Braevil strokes his beard as he considers. "Well, we'd certainly like to put a stop to these thefts." Turning to Darius, the cleric continues. "Perhaps we should gather the rest of the squad and see if we can't track down this ranger. He may know something."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Where's Jonas when you need him, eh?





OOC: Down at the docks! Having a nice sandwich from a local peddler he used to frequent as a boy. Smoked salmon with wild mushrooms and blackberries, a dock speciality Jonas couldn't find in the 14th.

Jonas having said goodbye to Father Stonebrook, was enjoying his sandwich and a leisurely stroll back to the 14th, rather than take the train. As he fed the last scraps to Bruno he said "You know maybe we ought to check out the Basilisk on our way back huh boy? See why they keep losing all these shipments."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas having said goodbye to Father Stonebrook, was enjoying his sandwich and a leisurely stroll back to the 14th, rather than take the train.




OOC: You do know that that 'leisurely stroll' is about a 4 hour brisk walk - it's about 15 miles from the docks to the Magistrate's Ward as the crow flies.  Of course, they've got 'till Wednesday, so it's not like they have to hurry!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> OOC: You do know that that 'leisurely stroll' is about a 4 hour brisk walk - it's about 15 miles from the docks to the Magistrate's Ward as the crow flies.  Of course, they've got 'till Wednesday, so it's not like they have to hurry!




OOC: Hey, you're talking to a ranger here. He'll jog the distance and not be winded.


----------



## xedr (Apr 25, 2008)

His stomach rumbling, Darius quickly nods to Brae. [highlight]"We've got a couple of leads, which should be good enough for now. Let's meet up with the crew this evening to compare notes and discuss the next step. No need to rush things since we have until Monday to officially get back on the job. Oh hiya Jonas! We were just about to head back to the Polished Staff for dinner."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC:  Jonas, you will be totally within your rights if you have Bruno pee on Darius's leg.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Jonas, you will be totally within your rights if you have Bruno pee on Darius's leg.





OOC: Oh it's his leg alright, but he's not peeing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh it's his leg alright, but he's not peeing.



I see.  That involves the substance that my dad refers to as "dog butter." lmao


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

"Yes, dinner seems in order," adds Brae, following his companions along to the Polished Staff.


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

*The Polished Staff*

The valiant Constables of the Alpha Division of the Fourteenth Ward are gradually all trickling into the Polished Staff.  Mattie is busy putting the finishing touches this evening's fare.  She has prepared several species of freshwater fish in a variety of ways, fried, broiled, baked and she's even served some up raw to her goblin customers who are handed paper bags of raw fish and skunk cabbage through the window at the back of the tavern. 

[Scotty is our resident culinary aficionado, so he can take over any time now.]


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2008)

Mattie looks at the hungry Constables. "I've got some fish in beer batter or spicy corn meal batter just going into the hot oil fellows. If you'd prefer something a little lighter I've got some lovely trout in the oven with a lemon herb sauce. I don't get many lemons up here, so it is a special treat not to be missed. I've got wild rice and beans as well as a tart slaw of celery root, cabbage and assorted stalks."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 27, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will take the trout, along with the slaw, wild rice and beans, and a light ale.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 28, 2008)

Alarion smiles happily.  "Fair madam, you know I caanot resist the beer-batter fish....  and the rice and legumes sound delicious.  I'll have some wine, as usual."


----------



## Lou (Apr 28, 2008)

*Raul at dinner*

Raul arrives for dinner, "I'll try the trout.  It sounds wonderful, Mattie. "  Raul get back up from his seat and goes to the bar for an ale.  Upon returning to his seat, he asks the other constables, "Anybody have any interesting news?  

I've heard that several city officials had cakes delivered that turned out to be made of worm filled dirt. Some people think that Thaddeous Thornapple is responsible.  Any ideas on what it means or why he would do it?

Another concern here in the 14th is a trend toward younger offenders. Lads as young as 9 or 10 seem to be involved in a rash of petty crimes, mostly snatch and grab raids and pickpocketing in the 14th. As yet none have been caught. These acts seem carefully planned for a bunch of urchins."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2008)

Mattie happily serves up the food always eager to have hungry patrons. "I've a nice buttery chardonnay that should go nicely with with fish, or if you fancy something a bit less traditional I have an elven white with essence of night blooming faewold. It costs a little more, but it tis a fine fine thing, and I hear you've been doing well for yourselves of late..."


----------



## jkason (Apr 28, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> "Anybody have any interesting news?
> 
> I've heard that several city officials had cakes delivered that turned out to be made of worm filled dirt. Some people think that Thaddeous Thornapple is responsible.  Any ideas on what it means or why he would do it?
> 
> Another concern here in the 14th is a trend toward younger offenders. Lads as young as 9 or 10 seem to be involved in a rash of petty crimes, mostly snatch and grab raids and pickpocketing in the 14th. As yet none have been caught. These acts seem carefully planned for a bunch of urchins."




Moru lifts an eyebrow. "I thought we were on vacation," he says with a smile. "Truthfully, I haven't heard much of anything other than the creaking of books and bubbling of cauldons. I've been brushing up back at the academy. Fascinating new tome on the nature of water..."

He stops the theoretical thaumaturgy babbling before it gets too boring, and orders up dinner. Or, at least, he starts to when a familiar chittering issues from his backpack leaned up against a nearby wall. A quick indecipherable exchange, and then, finally, Moru orders.

"The trout with lemon, please. Our stomach's a bit unsettled from ..." he shakes his head, choosing not to share. "The trout and rice. And some fruit juice of the non-fermented kind if you don't mind. I'm not on duty, but a drunk conjurer is never a good idea." Here he smiles to the rest of the group.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2008)

After a quick glance at a green verdigrised metalic stain on the floor near the bar, Mattie bypasses the other orders to get a large mug of juice for Moru. The proximity of the 'Staff to the LCA has resulted in more than one unfortunate conjuration occurring on the premises or wandering in from nearby over the years.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

"The trout for me as well," says Brae with a smile. "And a mug of stout."


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2008)

*Gus the Guh-nome*

Gus, the self-appointed "Special Squad Bartender" and Mattie's waiter, sous-chef, and general assistant, brings Brae's stout right away, along with a small keg of ale which he deposits in convenient reach of the Constables' table.  

"I thought you gents might like to have a batch of refills within easy reach, for awhile, and, anyway, I expect that Mattie and I will be quite busy enough bringing you hungry lads more food! Greetings Constable Darius!  It's always good to see your face, even if it rarely smiles as much as it does when Felderman is on stage, hehe."


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2008)

*Guess who's coming to dinner...*

The food is soon delivered up and while it is not haute cuisine, it proves tasty and inexpensive. About half way through the meal Gus returns. "Constables, I hate to interrupt, but there is a very drunk Goblin of your acquaintance out back and I do not believe he'll leave until he speaks with you."


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2008)

"A drunken goblin?" asks Brae with a grin, "Isn't that the only kind?"


----------



## xedr (May 1, 2008)

Returning from cleaning his boots in the alley, Darius nods his thanks to Gus and swallows two mugs of beer without stopping for breath. [highlight]"Ahhh! Well, I think we can ... <urp> ... talk to our goblin friend who has certainly squandered his riches by now, but let's meet him in the alley to avoid further offense to our hostess"[/highlight] Darius grabs another mug for the trip back to the alley.

Darius talks to Jonas on the way [highlight]"Brae and I believe that there's something shady going on over at the Blue Basilisk. The accountant there certainly acts as though he knows something, but he would only tell us to talk to Carolton Drueglefish. Have you heard of this guy? We're told that he might be a ranger who ranges around a few miles outside the city walls. Anyway, the Blue Basilisk only provides a very inexperienced troops to protect their shipments, as though they are quite happy to tolerate periodic 'theft' of swords and bows by the orcs. Whether this attitude has been encouraged by third parties or is simply based on maximizing the profit margin, I cannot yet discern."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

OOC:  Hmmm, let's see now.... Who is it that's asking for vital knowledge from a ranger  about another ranger?? Oh, yeah!  It's the same guy who totally blew off the help from the ranger and wouldn't even let him be involved in the investigation!  Darius better just quit wearing clean pants when Bruno is around, I guess.


----------



## xedr (May 1, 2008)

ooc:  
It was funny, and anyway Jonas and Bruno were free to ignore Darius and continue the BB inquisition. In fact, Darius should probably be ignored a good percentage of the time.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

OOC:  The DMs will not stop the pcs from taking an action, no matter how ill-advised it may be, but come on!  Can you deny us the simple pleasures of making fun of the pcs?    And what you said WAS funny, Darius!!  I almost ruptured something important when I first read it!

Mattie pauses while drying a few freshly washed tankards and gives Darius a beaming smile.  "That's a Good Lad, Constable Darius!  And, to thank you properly..." Mattie passes Darius a freshly drawn pint of stout. "And you can just take that tankard with you, and buy yourself a re-fill when you run dry for just 2 pennies apiece." 

(OOC:  a tankard of Mattie's best stout here at the Polished Staff  has been retailing lately for between 5 cp and 2 sp, depending on the specific ingredients of the particular batch, the time of year, whether Mattie can get a shipment brought in by the Shiv, and so forth)

OOC:  On that note, the Constables excuse themselves to the alley out back of the Polished Staff, where your Buddy Bocephus awaits......next post coming later......


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2008)

Brae heads out to the alley with the others, mug of stout in his hand. If he was going to speak with a drunken goblin, he might as well have a nip for himself.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

Bocephus is waiting for you, and nursing the remnants of a very expensive liquor bottle while he waits.

"Boy, Constables have I got some news for you!  Where's Constable Alarion?  I've been on a mission for him, and boy is he gonna be pleased!  Does the name Charlton Drimmelwaist mean anything to you guys?"


----------



## Helfdan (May 2, 2008)

Alarion joins Darius and Brae.  "Here I am, good Bocephus.  Do you mean Carolton Druegelfish, by any chance?"


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

Brae takes a sip of his beer as the goblin talks, shrugging at the mention of the name. It didn't mean anything to him. Then he considered Bocephus' inebriated state. "You don't by chance mean Carolton Drueglefish, do you?"

*Damn; Helfdan beat me my mere seconds.*


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"Ummmm....  Drueglefish, Drueglefish, yeah, that's the guy!  Drimmelwaist, Drueglefish, they're probably related.  ANYway..."  Bocephus leans in toward the Constables as if sharing a conspiratorial whisper, "I have it on good authority (well, fairly good authority, anyway) that this Druegelfish character doesn't even live in Lauralie Summerhome!  He's supposed to be some kind of guard for travelers, or something, who lives out in the woods along the road several miles from the gate in the Fourteenth.  Anyway, that's about all I could squeeze out of my 'sources'.  Bu-u-u-u-t..."  He wrings his hands together gleefully, "...if you want me to check a few more leads for you, I'd be happy to do so....I'll just need a few more of those shiny yellow disks!"


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius talks to Jonas on the way [highlight]"Brae and I believe that there's something shady going on over at the Blue Basilisk. The accountant there certainly acts as though he knows something, but he would only tell us to talk to Carolton Drueglefish. Have you heard of this guy? We're told that he might be a ranger who ranges around a few miles outside the city walls. Anyway, the Blue Basilisk only provides a very inexperienced troops to protect their shipments, as though they are quite happy to tolerate periodic 'theft' of swords and bows by the orcs. Whether this attitude has been encouraged by third parties or is simply based on maximizing the profit margin, I cannot yet discern."[/highlight]





"That is interesting news indeed. I have heard similar things from an independant source. As for Drueglefish, I know him, or of him at least. I am sure we can track him down. He's a bit odd however so be cautious." replies Jonas


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

[sblock=For Jonas' Eyes Only]Actually, I've been waiting until you posted again to let you know that you have, indeed, heard of Carolton Drueglefish.  He is definitely a Ranger of some reputation in the area.  He is quite skilled, but also perhaps just a bit "loosely wrapped."  If you wanted to meet with him, you would have no trouble at all finding him.  You might want to edit your post accordingly  Excellent![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

Brae takes another swig of his stout, savoring the rich, toasted flavor. "It sounds like we should be paying this Drueglefish a visit," he says to his companions.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru raises an eyebrow and chuckles.

"Good thing I was researching water, then, if we're going 'fishing," Moru says with a grin. "Get it? Drugel_fish_? Water? 'Cause it sounds like ... um ..." With a sigh, Moru gives up his esoteric attempt at humor. 

"Let's go find him, I say."


----------



## xedr (May 2, 2008)

Maybe it's the alcohol kicking in, but Darius gives a hearty laugh at Moru's joke. Darius even slaps Bocephus on the back to share the jest before he becomes more serious. [highlight]"You know, Bo, thanks for the info, but it's really not worth Alarion's whole gold piece, especially since you didn't even get the name right... In fact, I think you owe Alarion some change unless you can dig up more info for us. Have you heard anything about recent activities by the Bloody Moonies?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"Sure, I could do some asking around.  Speaking of 'change', it would help to speed the process if I was given a few coppers to buy some alcoholic "lurbrication."  I fear that Constable Alrion's gold piece has already been exhausted."  Bocephus nonchalantly slips the very expensive liquor bottle behind his back.


----------



## xedr (May 3, 2008)

Darius murmurs something earnestly to Alarion, glares at Bocephus, and walks back into Mattie's place to ask Gus and Wally about other sources of orc gossip.

[sblock=Alarion] Darius murmurs that it's your gold, your call. But personally, he'd tell Bocephus to use that fancy booze to lubricate his contacts, and _maybe_ Darius'll pay a few more coppers if Bocephus delivers any useful information for a change. Otherwise, Darius will probably go looking for some other, more reliable source of information and let Bo's income stream go dry, as in no more booze for Bo.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 4, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight fixes Bocephus with a stern look.  "I believe the gold I gave you is more than enough to compensate any and all information you can give me regarding this investigation.  I would truly hate to think you do not wish for me to purchase your services EVER again..."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2008)

*Bocephus*

Bocephus cowers before Alarion's and Darius's wrath, and all the Constables hear the staccato clacking of his knees knocking together.  "Uhhh, w'okay then Good, Gentle Constable Alarion, Sir.  I guess I can scrape together _some_thing that will get me by.  Your see, Sir, I've already spent what you gave me before.  I always thought that we had the usual deal here in Lauralie Summerhome, and that I was being paid for just one thing at a time!  Now I find out that it's not so, and that you've changed our deal.  But, I guess since you're the Constable, I'll just have to do my best, ok?"  And, so saying, Bocephus turns and begins to leave, his shoulders hunched even more than usual, and his head bowed as he surveys the gutter beneath his feet, perhaps looking for lost coins.


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2008)

Jonas, sitting at the bar can't take it anymore.
"By Baracus' brass balls! You two need to visit a whorehouse. Maybe you'll be less uptight and cruel to others." says Jonas to Alarion and Darius as he walks over to the door.

"Bo has worked hard to gain this information for us and should not be treated like a sniveling cur. Here Bo, thank you for you hard work." says Jonas tossing a pair of gold coins to Bo.

Jonas turns to Alarion and Darius. "I think you two need a many more ales and a couple of women before you'll be civil enough to go deal with Old Crazy Fish. If you're that rude to him you'll have more feathers than a holiday goose." And Jonas walks back to the bar to finish his ale,


----------



## Helfdan (May 4, 2008)

Alarion blinks his eyes at Jonas's rebuke.  "By MOrwyn, Barcarus, and Malak the Last Judge, I meant no cruelty...  I merely meant to negotiate with him... "   He shakes his head before heading back to his wine.  "I swear I shalt never understand these large city dwellers..."


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> Alarion blinks his eyes at Jonas's rebuke.  "By MOrwyn, Barcarus, and Malak the Last Judge, I meant no cruelty...  I merely meant to negotiate with him... "   He shakes his head before heading back to his wine.  "I swear I shalt never understand these large city dwellers..."




"Yes, just as the giant negotiated with us. You stand there twice his height, fully armed and armored and issuing veiled threats and call that negotiating? Bub, that's called bullying in the big city as well as the little city."


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2008)

*Bocephus*

Bocephus quickly scrambles after the 2 gold coins tossed by Jonas.  Scooping them up very hurriedly, he pauses only for a  moment to shoot Jonas a quick grin and a wink, says, "I thank the Kind Constable," and then he flees while he can.  Just as he reaches the door, he chuckles and says, "Barcarus' Brass Balls!! hehehehehehehehehehehe...."

OOC:  The Constables appear, at least by this point, to have all moved back into The Polished Staff.....


----------



## xedr (May 4, 2008)

Darius gives Jonas a level stare. [highlight]"What good is a snitch that doesn't need money? Bo does quite well on a couple of coppers per day, and now in the space of a week you and Alarion have paid him enough to last nearly half a year if he doesn't drink himself to death first. ARE YOU INTENTIONALLY TRYING TO DESTROY OUR SOURCES??!"[/highlight] Darius catches himself bellowing and visibly wrestles his temper back under control. He counts silently to ten. He counts audibly to twenty. He does some multiplication tables. He is clearly in a much better mood when he calls Gus over for another mug of beer and some more ale for Jonas. [highlight]"You will certainly know that you have the gods' favor if you ever see Bo again."[/highlight]


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> Darius gives Jonas a level stare. [highlight]"What good is a snitch that doesn't need money? Bo does quite well on a couple of coppers per day, and now in the space of a week you and Alarion have paid him enough to last nearly half a year if he doesn't drink himself to death first. ARE YOU INTENTIONALLY TRYING TO DESTROY OUR SOURCES??!"[/highlight] Darius catches himself bellowing and visibly wrestles his temper back under control. He counts silently to ten. He counts audibly to twenty. He recites the alphabet, then in a masterful show of learning, he starts reciting his multiplication tables, stopping only when he reaches 12x12. He clearly in a much better mood when he calls Gus over for another mug of beer and some more fruit juice for Jonas. [highlight]"You will certainly know that you have the gods' favor if you ever see Bo again."[/highlight]





Jonas waits for Darius to calm down, and just shakes his head. "You truely are an ignorant, stupid fool. I _know_ I will see Bo again. I would be greatly surprised if you do however. I am surprised anyone speaks to you at all, or at least a second time with your demeanor. 

If you have any complaint reagarding my performance as a constable, please bring them up with Iggy. If not shut the hell up. And if you ever, ever accuse me of destroying sources or other behavoir that you have not one tiny iota of knowledge of, I will haul you out and thrash you." and Jonas turns back to his drink.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Mattie Bulgar*

"Now lads, lads, let not have any more insults and angry talk!  Why, I've got half a mind to report the lot of you to Magistrate Ironshirt!"  Mattie loads herself down with numerous bowls and plates and presents a full meal to the constables.  "Now, then!  Let's all have a nice bite or two to eat, and see if we can't all make nicey-nicey like good lads!"  And she goes on, "Why, honestly, I thought you'd all be much better disposed after just coming off vacation!  Maybe you need to get back to work together to realize just how much you all depend upon each other."


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

*Raul speaks up*

"Wait, Bo." Raul says too late to catch the goblin as he scurries out the door.

Turning to his arguing friends, Raul says, "We'll see Bo again.  But couldn't you at least give him smaller coins?  If he keeps flashing gold instead of copper, we'll likely to have a dead snitch on our hands."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

OOC:  I think Bocephus is smart enough to get change first.  He surely won't want the sorts he will be consorting with to know that he has that much wealth on him.  But, hey, Raul, you're more than welcome to follow him around surreptitiously for a few hours to make sure.  Your call!  You're the constable, after all, and I'm just a lowly DM (who would _NEVER_, under any circumstances, try to fool his players).


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

*Raul leaves by the back door after Bo*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  I think Bocephus is smart enough to get change first.  He surely won't want the sorts he will be consorting with to know that he has that much wealth on him.




OOC:  If you say so.  An upset, drunk goblin with gold to jingle sounds like a recipe for disaster to me.

_Raul takes a quick drink of his ale and moves out into the alley to see if he can catch a glimpse of Bo as he hurries away.

If Raul can see which way Bo went, Raul will follow for a bit to see if there's a spot to catch up to him._


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

Brae remains quiet as his fellow constables argue back and forth, enjoying his stout. When the meal arrives, he quickly stuffs his mouth full of food, so as not to have to get involved in the current dispute.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru joins Brae in silent eating, sneaking some of the fish to Retbi and trying to fade into the background as his coworkers sort out their differences over strategy.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Retbi Sen and Bruno*

[sblock=chitter, chitter for Moru]"Num, Num, boss!  Scrumptious fish!  Hey, could you sneak me a fin or two in the next bite?  Gotta have more roughage so I can stay regular![/sblock]

[sblock=Jonas]Bruno sits down right beside Jonas and put hishead in Jonas's lap in an effort to cheer Jonas up.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (May 5, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> ... And if you ever, ever accuse me of destroying sources or other behavoir that you have not one tiny iota of knowledge of, I will haul you out and thrash you." and Jonas turns back to his drink.




[highlight]"My apologies, friend Jonas, I have overstepped my bounds. I did not mean to accuse you of any misconduct. It's just that I find dealing with Bocephus to be ... frustrating. I will not presume to deal with your sources again."[/highlight] says Darius contritely. 

[highlight]"Alarion, I apologize to you as well for leading you from the altruistic path. I was attempting to serve the greater cause without regard for the immediate consequence. I am truly a jackass" [/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Exit Raul, Stage Right*



			
				Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=Raul's Quote]If Raul can see which way Bo went, Raul will follow for a bit to see if there's a spot to catch up to him.[/sblock]



[sblock=For Raul]Yes, Raul sees which way he leaves.  He's headed generally west-southwest (or is that north-northeast?  the map is spinning in my head), the direction of Goblintown, anyway, whatever the actual direction may be.  Raul can easily catch up to Bocephus, I'll assume, unless you say otherwise, that you do so about a quarter mile from the 'Staff.  Slipping over to the other side of the street, Raul gets ahead of Bocephus, surreptitiously slips back over to the side of the street that Bo is on, and then slips down an alley.  When Bocephus walks by, Raul gets his attention and motions him into the alley.

Bocephus says, "Hello, again, Constable Mameir!  I thought that I just left you behind in The Polished Staff!  What brings you all the way out here?"[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Raul]Yes, Raul sees which way he leaves.  He's headed generally west-southwest, the direction of Goblintown.  Raul can easily catch up to Bocephus, I'll assume, unless you say otherwise, that you do so about a quarter mile from the 'Staff.  Raul gets ahead of Bocephus, and slips into an alley.  When Bocephus walks by, Raul gets his attention and motion him into the alley.
> 
> Bocephus says, "Hello, again, Constable Mameir!  I thought that I just left you behind in The Polished Staff!  What brings you all the way out here?"[/sblock]




[sblock=For the DMs]Raul will squat down to Bo's level and says, "I just wanted to make sure you were sober enough to not jingle those coins too much.  Can't let our secret weapon get mugged or killed over a couple of coins."  Raul smiles at Bo.  "Here, have some coppers and a silver.  No need to be getting change while the liquor is still flowing.  And remember, we need information.  We've got our hands full right now.  So get back to us as soon as you can!"

OOC:  Raul will deduct 4 CP and 1 SP from his cash.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> [sblock=For the DMs]Raul will squat down to Bo's level and says, "I just wanted to make sure you were sober enough to not jingle those coins too much.  Can't let our secret weapon get mugged or killed over a couple of coins."  Raul smiles at Bo.  "Here, have some coppers and a silver.  No need to be getting change while the liquor is still flowing.  And remember, we need information.  We've got our hands full right now.  So get back to us as soon as you can!"
> 
> OOC:  Raul will deduct 4 CP and 1 SP from his cash.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Raul]"Awww, thanks Constable!  Bo winks at you, hinting that he's not nearly as drunk as you thought he was, but he still snatches the cash from your hand as fast as a cobra strike.  "Don't you worry about a thing.  I'm sure it'll take me a couple of days to get some good info for ya, anyway.  You don't want me rushing back with nothing for you to work with."[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 5, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion sips his wine thoughtfully before answering, trying to keep his own temper in check.  "You need not apologize to me, Darius, as you have done me neither harm nor insult.  As for you, Jonas, your concern for Bocephus does you credit.  But I insist, I was neither cruel not threatening.  A knight of Tovarre is neither of those.  And my words are spoken plainly, never "Veiled," as you claim.  I openly told him that, an he did not deal fairly with me, I would not be his customer again.  Hardly a threat of bodily harm...  or of any  other sort, as I am not his only customer...  bah!"   He returns to his wine moodily.


----------



## Lou (May 5, 2008)

*Raul returns*

Raul returns through the back door to reclaim his mug of ale.  Sitting back down with a stupid grin on his face, Raul remarks, "So once again Bo the con artist strikes the constables.  I propose a toast to our small snitch.  May he enjoy his coin and return to us with valuable information this time!"  Raul starts laughing.  "I expect him back with news by Saturday.  If he remembers, in-between wooing his 'ladies.'.""

OOC:  I've assumed that this is the Wednesday evening meeting.  If later, then I'll adjust for 3 days from that date.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

OOC:  To my knowledge, it's still the Wednesday meeting.  Anybody have anything different?


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2008)

*Bravo Squad*

*"Whhhheeee Haaaaa!" * The discussions of snitch management are distrubed by the rather noisy entrance of some of the Bravo squad. The bugbear, Gee-Wayne (more litterate parents would spell it Gawaine) a big not so bright brother of De-Wayne Dumas a more civilized Hobgobin, lets out a crockery rattling war whoop as is his custom when entering the tavern after a fight. He lopes the lenght of the main room slapping backs, banging tables and thumpping the bar in his excitement. "Mattie! Ale...please." He adds after a sharp look from his brother. With some encouragement the big bugbear takes his beer out back. Three battered looking bravo Hobgoblins take a table across the room from the Alphas. Torn garments, bruises, ripped out fur and even some cuts suggest that the Bravos have come from a fight. They are grumbling among themselves as Gilgarmock, Hobgoblin Paladin of Barcarus joins them. He dispenses some magical healing and Gus pulls him a pale ale without being asked. The Bravos seem to have been involved in a mob riot of some sort over at seedy Middlebrook tavern known as 'The Dancing Bear.'

OOC: [sblock=Goblinoids]Goblins and Hobgoblins, considered seperate species, can produce the occational Bugbear offspring. Bugbears are not a race unto themselves, but a sort of regressed version of other goblinoids--think Dire Goblin.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 6, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

_Whew!  Thank Barcarus - a distraction at last!  This bickering between my fellows is uncomfortable for me.  Such infighting in the mountains of my birth would lead to a quick death in a deep crevice!_

A look of relief on his craggy face, SoulFetter addresses his fellow constable.  "Good fight, De-Wayne?"


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*De-Wayne*

"Oh, YEAH!! Wow, Gilgarmock, I never saw anybody circumcised with a two-hander the way you did that dude!  Bottoms up, my friend!"


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2008)

The paladin replies dryly, "He learned a valuable life lesson today. I only hope that in future he we have more respect for the law, though I fear his wits were more than a little addled by the large quantities of cheap spirits the Fur Burners were buying for the crowd. I am but a humble servant to the will of Barcarus, his will be done." Despite De-Wayne's encouragement, he takes only a sip of his drink.


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

Remembering his courtesies, Brae stands and walks toward the newcomers to introduce himself. "Well met, friends," he says, offering a short bow. "I am Braevil Talisker, recently assigned to the Alpha Squad. Please, allow me to buy you a round of drinks in celebration of your rousing victory."


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Gee-Wayne snickers at Dee-Wayne and says, "Lookit! D's making nice with an Alpha!  Awwww, ain't dat suh-weeeet?  Izzatchur new boyfriend, D??"

The other Bravos quietly chuckle to themselves and smile.  Dee-Wayne blushes (hobgoblins turn a pasty yellow color when they blush that is really quite sickening) and says, "Hey, Butt-Munch, I haven't seen you turning down any free drinks latley!"


----------



## Lou (May 7, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> The paladin replies dryly, "He learned a valuable life lesson today. I only hope that in future he we have more respect for the law, though I fear his wits were more than a little addled by the large quantities of cheap spirits the Fur Burners were buying for the crowd. I am but a humble servant to the will of Barcarus, his will be done." Despite De-Wayne's encouragement, he takes only a sip of his drink.




OOC:  "Fur Burners"?  Do we know what that means?  Or should Raul ask the Bravos?


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

Lou said:
			
		

> OOC:  "Fur Burners"?  Do we know what that means?  Or should Raul ask the Bravos?



Depends wether you want to know or not.  I guess if you've heard the name "Fur Burners" it didn't make much of an impression on you, huh?


----------



## Lou (May 7, 2008)

*Raul engages the Bravos*

Raul asks Gilgarmock, "Gilgarmock, did you say 'Fur Burners'?  I don't recall hearing about that group.  What are they all about?"


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

Gilgarmock says to Raul, "They are just your average bunch of human hoodlums who get their jollies by invading the homes of folk like us," here he indicates all the Bravos, "stealing all of their goods, and just generally wrecking their lives, in the rare case that they leave any of them alive, that is."

The other Bravos give Gilgarmock somewhat disdainful looks because he is being so friendly with Raul.  But none of the Bravos says even one word about it.  (They just grumble quietly to themselves and shake their heads.)  Gilgarmock pretty much "rules the roost" as far as the Bravos are concerned.  In fact, it is the positive influence of his lawful-good alignment that keeps the Bravos from getting into much more trouble.


----------



## xedr (May 8, 2008)

Darius looks up from his beer and with only a slight slurring of his words, exclaims [highlight]"Gilgarmak! Ol' buddy, have you heard anything about the Bloody Moony thefts of Blue Baliskitsh... Balkishit... no wait, I got it, Blue Basilisk weapons shipments on the outskirts of town?"[/highlight] [sblock=DMs]Darius is pretending to be more drunk than he really is, or at least he thinks so.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

"Ahhh," says Gilgarmock, with a distasteful curl of his lip, "orcs."  

He goes on, "Well, about the Bloody Moon in general I know what everybody knows, that they are recent arrivals to this area and that they are warring, off and on, against the Greasy Boys.  Recent scuttlebutt around the office has been that you Alphas have had something to do lately with the Greasy Boys.  Are you just looking out for your "FRIENDS," and," he winks at Darius "planning to have some City Resources mysteriously find their way into the hands of a few Greasy Boys to help them against the Bloody Moon?"  Gilgarmock pauses, rubs his chin, and then says, "Because, you know, come to think of it, I could be convinced to support such a plan.  Better the douchebag you know, than the butt-wipe you don't, eh?"

Gilgarmock pulls his chair closer to Darius and reseats himself.  "But you asked about Blue Basilisk weapon shipments.  Even MOST orcs know enough not to allow themselves to be identified when they're on a raid like that.  And I have heard a little bit about Blue Basilisk having even more trouble than usual getting their goods to market. At least the raiders aren't getting terribly GOOD weapons, but, come to think of it, even Blue Basilisk arms are better than what most orcs can make for themselves.  I hadn't heard that it was the Bloody Moon that was behind it, but that wouldn't surprise me in the least.   So what makes you think that the Bloody Moon is behind Blue Basilisk's woes?"


----------



## xedr (May 9, 2008)

[highlight]"On our lasht ashignment to rescue a halfling mapmaker, we found a shtoreroom with empty crates from the Blue Bashillist and at least one dishcarded blade from the Bloody Moonies. We were shortly thereafter attacked by a band of Moonies wielding new weapons. In our later dealings with the Greashy Boys, they alleged that they too had obsherved that the Moonies were becoming better equipped and believed they were preparing to launch attacks on the schity. Now, itsh possible that thish is all a coinshidence, but I don't believe in coinshidence."[/highlight] says Dairush.


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*Gilgarmock, Hobgoblin Paladin, 14th Ward Bravo Division Constable*

"I see.....pretty compelling evidence.  No, I don't believe in coincidence either.  I'm not sure that I believe that the Bloody Moonies would launch an all out raid on Lauralie Summerhome, no matter how well-armed they were.  That would be suicidal in the extreme.  But it would be very plausible for them to step-up raids of trade shipments and so forth.  Hmmmm, not even the Bloody Moon would do something like that just for the sake of doing it.  There must be some root cause that is motivating them to behave in this way.  Know any good (and sober) detectives who might be interested in working on this case?"  Gilgarmock shoots Darius a broad grin.


----------



## Helfdan (May 9, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion laughs at Gilgarmock's jest.  He could not help but admire the hobgoblin's piety and sense of honor from meetings past.  "Indeed, friend.  Come morning we plan to resume this investigation...  seems important enow to us, that we have proceeded despite Ignatius's granting of a week's furlough, no doubt done for him to get some rest with us  away."


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

*Gilgarmock, Hobgoblin Paladin, 14th Ward Bravo Division Constable*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> Alarion laughs at Gilgarmock's jest.  He could not help but admire the hobgoblin's piety and sense of honor from meetings past.  "Indeed, friend.  Come morning we plan to resume this investigation...  seems important enow to us, that we have proceeded despite Ignatius's granting of a week's furlough, no doubt done for him to get some rest with us  away."



Gilgarmock smiles and says, "I can safely say that I am glad you chaps are back on the job.  I was growing weary of Magistrate Ironshirt not having you fellows to take the brunt of his 'help.'  I wish you all Good Hunting!"


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

OOC:  Historical Note that has nothing to do with the present sitation:  The Alphas may have run across some mention of the Fur Burners before in your investigations, you have certainly been made aware, in a second-hand fashion, of some of their handiwork.

THAT ought to set some wheels to spinning!   Alert!  This post is just being offered as a curiosity.  Don't go reading more into it than there is (Raul)!


----------



## Lou (May 10, 2008)

*Raul*

"Any chance the fur burners are being agitated by the same dark power pushing the Bloody Moonies?"  Raul asks Gilgarmock.  "I'm wondering is a certain troublemaker is behind it all.  He could benefit from the unrest to create a diversion from activities. "


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2008)

Gilgarmock says, "No way, constable!  The Fur Burners are just out for kicks, and anyway, if they got in the way of the Bloody Moon, that would be the end of them!"


----------



## Scotley (May 10, 2008)

Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> Alarion laughs at Gilgarmock's jest.  He could not help but admire the hobgoblin's piety and sense of honor from meetings past.  "Indeed, friend.  Come morning we plan to resume this investigation...  seems important enow to us, that we have proceeded despite Ignatius's granting of a week's furlough, no doubt done for him to get some rest with us  away."




De-Wayne finds something amusing in Alarion's words. Perhaps he knows something he isn't saying.


----------



## Helfdan (May 11, 2008)

Alarion lifts his wineglass in salute towards DeWayne.  "So, good constable.  Think you my evaluation of Ironshirt's motivations is correct?  Or have you heard something to the contrary?"


----------



## Scotley (May 11, 2008)

He chuckles. "The boss wants you cooling your heels so he can take all the credit for the rescue of the halfling."


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

"I really must get to know Ironshirt better," says Brae quietly.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2008)

*Gilgarmock*

"Now, DeWayne, don't go talking that nonsense about our Boss again.  You remember what misfortune befell you the last time you spoke of Magistrate Ironshirt in a derogatory fashion, don't you?"  Gilgarmock significantly reaches up and flicks the top of his own right ear.  (Coincidentally(?), DeWayne's right ear is gaudily festooned with a rather large metal tag that bears a capital "G" just in the same spot).

DeWayne becomes very quiet, and adopts a sort of "hang-dog" look, as if he might actually cry.  And, now that your attention is drawn to this tag, you notice that several of the Bravos have similar tags in their ears, all with a Capital "G".  Gilgarmock's ears are untouched, however, as are Gee-Wayne's.


----------



## Helfdan (May 13, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Errrr...  I would hate to be rude....  but why G?"


----------



## xedr (May 13, 2008)

Darius puts down his mug and sits up straight. [highlight]"Damn. I guess that's why I'm a fighter and not an actor. Hopefully that crazy ranger will easy to find."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Gilgarmock*



			
				Helfdan said:
			
		

> *Alarion of Tovarre*
> 
> "Errrr...  I would hate to be rude....  but why G?"



Gilgarmock winks at Alarion, gins broadly, and says, "For Gilgarmock, of course, his master's initial.  Then, thinking more about to whom he just said those words, Gilgarmock stammers briefly, looks apologetic, and says, "Uhhh...I mean....that is....uhhh.....well, you see, Constable Alarion, it's just a disciplinary tool.  I don't actually do any real, permanent harm to the men, after all, that woudn't be smart to do the crooks' work for them, would it??  And I don't _really_ own them, either.  Of course the men aren't really even slaves at all!  Here again, I"m just trying to enforce a wee bit o' discipline among the ranks!  Perfectly harmless, and very helpful, actually! heh."


----------



## jkason (May 13, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru cocks his head to one side, studying the tags.

"I'd imagine that makes undercover work a fair sight more difficult, though." he says, and it's not entirely clear if he's making a joke or simply in another of his over-analytical moods.


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

OOC:  Moru and the rest of the Alpha Squad know that no Bravo would ever be given an undercover assignment.  And you have all also heard tales of certain "secret police" organizations in Lauralie Summerhome, but none of you has never come across any evidence to either confirm or deny their existence.

Gilgarmock says, "Undercover work!  That's a good one, Constable Moru!  I'll just bet you're a real scream to have around at parties!"  Moru may have possibly intended this statement to be taken seriously, but Gilgarmock knows that something so patently ridiculous as D-Wayne and G-Wayne being involved in an undercover operation is entirely too ridiculous to ever be taken seriously by any sane person.


----------



## Helfdan (May 14, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion sighs, then smiles once more.  "Far be it from me, good Gilgarmock, to tell you how to keep discipline in your squad.  I know you answer to a much mightier judge than I."   He nods towards the holy symbol of Barcarus that the hobgoblin wears.  "...  and you obviously walk in His Grace.  Ne'ertheless, meseems DeWayne's words, whilst hasty, carry the ring of truth..." 

Alarion cannot help but note that Ignatius claiming glory that is rightly his does not bother him as it once did... the teachings of Malak, Barcarus, and Morwyn, as well as his work in this city, seem to be changing his priorities....  He smiles as he empties his wine-cup.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Gilgarmock*

"Well.....ahhhhh....I thank the constable!  And I shall endeavor to employ only that discipline that is absolutely and undeniably necessary to achieve discipline, and do so with as tender a heart and I am capable of.  But you have urgent business to see about, don't you?  I wouldn't want to cause the premier division of the constabulary to neglect their duties!"


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

"So what next," asks Brae of his companions. "Do we seek out this ranger on the 'morrow, and find out what information he may have?"


----------



## Scotley (May 16, 2008)

OOC: Yes, what is next?


----------



## Helfdan (May 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"I suggest we meet at the city gates at dawn, or shortly thereafter."  Alarion speaks pensively.  "An we are to find a huntsman, we had best start early.  I recently discovered a village in the general area where perhaps we could find some information about this ranger of ours."


----------



## Fenris (May 17, 2008)

Jonas looks up from rubbing Bruno's head, "Dawn sounds good. Old Crazy Fish isn't really an early riser, that's why he has been taking caravan money, but we want to find him before he heads too far afield."


----------



## Lou (May 20, 2008)

*Raul says goodnight*

Raul responds, "I was planning on going to the temple tomorrow, but that can wait until after we have made our investigation."   Finishing up his ale, Raul adds, "Well then I will go have a light workout, and I will see whoever is going tomorrow morning early for a light breakfast."

Raul turns to Mattie, "Wonderful supper, Mattie.  The tangy seasoning with the fish was remarkable!"

Raul heads out the door for his apartment, where he plans on meditating while stretching for an hour, then going to sleep.


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

"Since it seems we missed out on a plethora of new finds while we were searching the stacks," Moru says, "I suspect I'd best join you or remain woefully behind the curve."


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2008)

After a restful night, various morning meals and rituals, the Constables of the 14th Ward's alpha squad are assembled at the city gate. 

OOC: How do you wish to proceed? Some suggestions are gather information checks with locals just outside the city, gate guards etc., Knowledge local checks for ranger hangouts (+2 for rangers    ), Searching. Something completely different.


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> After a restful night, various morning meals and rituals, the Constables of the 14th Ward's alpha squad are assembled at the city gate.
> 
> OOC: How do you wish to proceed? Some suggestions are gather information checks with locals just outside the city, gate guards etc., Knowledge local checks for ranger hangouts (+2 for rangers    ), Searching. Something completely different.





Jonas gets up early and starts making some inquiries among the guards at the gate as to any recent sightings of Druglefish.

OOC:
Jonas Gather Information (1d20+15=29) 
Jonas Kn Local (Rangers) (1d20+13=15)


----------



## Helfdan (May 21, 2008)

Alarion was ready at the crack of dawn, awaiting the others in full harness, with Bayard at his side.  He will let Jonas start the inquiries.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2008)

Wonder of wonders, when the others began to gather near the gate, Thea arrived to join them- the first time most of them had seen her since Ironshirt had sent them off on "vacation".  The early morning hour didn't seem to be affecting her as much as it might- several days worth of good solid rest in a real bed made it easier to get going.

"Well, gentlemen- how has everything gone so far?  One of my sources said you were planning a jaunt outside the walls, and after all the fun we had on the last trip, I simply couldn't stand the thought of missing out on more excitement.  Is there any way that I can assist you in your inquiries?"

OOC: For what it is worth, Thea is perfectly willing to lead or help out with Gather information or Knowledge (local) attempts.  Gather info +11/Knowledge (local) +12, so pretty good on her own, or (nearly) automatic success on Aid Another if somebody else wants to try.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Jonas and Thea*

Jonas, with Thea's able assistance, makes some inquiries of the guards at the city gate regarding one Carolton Drueglefish.

"Well, Gentlefolk," says Morris the guard, "ol' 'Stinky-fish' shows himself around these parts on a fairly regular basis, but I haven't caught a glimpse of him for a day or two at least.  Timmy!  You seen ol' Fishbreath?"

"Yeah," says Timmy, "while your lazy butt was still in bed this morning, I was at work and I saw old Drueglefish just before the crack of dawn.  He said he was planning to spend today fishing.  His favorite stream is just down yon trail about two miles."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 21, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter, after a good night's sleep and another hearty meal, makes his way to the city gate at dawn to greet his fellow constables.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry - I put in a post regarding supper/morning/SoulFetter's preferences two or three days ago but I guess it didn't make it through.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 22, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Jonas, with Thea's able assistance, makes some inquiries of the guards at the city gate regarding one Carolton Drueglefish.
> 
> "Yeah," says Timmy, "while your lazy butt was still in bed this morning, I was at work and I saw old Drueglefish just before the crack of dawn.  He said he was planning to spend today fishing.  His favorite stream is just down yon trail about two miles."




Thea looked in the indicated direction, then around the group of constables.  "Two miles...  Why is it that such a distance hardly seems like any trial in the city, where there are people and sights to offer distraction- but outside the walls it seems like halfway to the border?  I guess we ought to get walking, before he gets bored with his fishing..."


----------



## Scotley (May 22, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC]Sorry - I put in a post regarding supper/morning/SoulFetter's preferences two or three days ago but I guess it didn't make it through.[/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Yeah, I've had a few dropped posts recently too. Not in the last couple of days but over the last few weeks. Somebody in another game had a lost post this morning. Most annoying.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

Brae too shows up at the gate to join his companions, ready for the day's investigations.


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea looked in the indicated direction, then around the group of constables.  "Two miles...  Why is it that such a distance hardly seems like any trial in the city, where there are people and sights to offer distraction- but outside the walls it seems like halfway to the border?  I guess we ought to get walking, before he gets bored with his fishing..."




"Fishing? Well, maybe those studies I put into the nature of water might prove useful after all," Moru says cheerfully as the party begins their trek.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*we's a-goin' fishin'!*

The Constables begin following the hard-packed dirt path leading away from the road.  Soon, the path enters the woods, and begins to snake its way, back and forth, down a rather steep incline.  You then begin to hear the sounds of a stream when you near the bottom.  As you reach the bottom of the little valley, you see a sign affixed to a tree:

"Know Fission!!"

Up ahead, on the bank of the stream, under a large, spreading willow tree, you see a gangly man wearing woodsman's garb, with a green and yellow cap cocked jauntily to one side of his head.  He has a skraggly, spotty beard that, although by no means full and lush, appears to have been carefully groomed and tended.  The man is intently eyeing a calm, still pool just downstream from a bend in the stream, where the line from his pole disappears into the water.  "Come on," he says quietly, "Come on, just try a little nibble of that juicy, fresh worm.  Try it, you'll like it."

Although Jonas has never actually met or conversed with the man, he knows beyond a doubt that yes, this is Carolton Drueglefish.  And Moru is quite surprised to see a familiar face present, as well:  Professor Haswan Berfubble is seated on the ground not far from the Ranger, his own line in the same, still pool.


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

"Seems a popular spot," says Brae, noting the second man's presence. "And I can see why. I might have to try my own hand at fishing here sometime in the future."


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Moru is quite surprised to see a familiar face present, as well:  Professor Haswan Berfubble is seated on the ground not far from the Ranger, his own line in the same, still pool.




Moru raises an eyebrow. "I suppose I shouldn't be surprised to see the professor near some water," he says, "But it does seem odd that he'd be catching fish so ... mundanely. He's a master of water and its elementals; I should think he could just cal on them to deliver up all the fish he might want. 

"Still, it does give us a good 'excuse' to be here," Moru says with a grin. He waves, then, calling out to the professor, seeming not to notice the ranger as he approaches his old mentor.


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

Moru does notice that Professor Berfubble does not have a fishing pole, and that, moments after the constables arrive within sight of the pair, there is a disturbance in the water.  Professor Berfubble says, "Now just settle down, Half-Pint, don't be disturbing the fish while our friend Carolton is playing Ranger.  I just let you in there so you could play a bit and see some more of the world.  If you keep misbehaving, I'll put you right back in the bottle and keep you there for.......well, for longer that you would like!"

When Moru calls out to Professor Berfubble, both the Professor and Carolton Drueglefish immediately put their fingers to their lips and say, "Shhhhh!!!!"


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2008)

*Raul*

Seeing that Moru calls to one as 'professor,' Raul will let him do the talking.  Raul will hang back and scout the party's side of the valley.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot check (1d20+8=28) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 24, 2008)

*Raul*

Raul catches sight of a young black-tailed deer.  It has evidently been in a serious battle this year, because it's antlers have 3 points, and Raul can see where the fourth one was broken off.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Brae smiles widely and moves to sit on the grass near the pool, clearly enjoying being outdoors in the nice weather. "So, how is the fishing?" he questions, being sure to keep his voice low.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

Drueglefish smiles at Brae in recognition of the deference shown to his fishing.  "Ahhhh, so-so I guess.  I was hoping to finally get that monter that I've been trying to land for the last few years, but he's a canny devil!  I suspect that he has outsmarted me yet again.  Oh, well, no matter, there will be other days."  Drueglefish looks intently at your bronze badge.  "To what to I owe this unprecedented attention from the constabulary of Lauralie Summerhome?  Or have you gents taken up a sideline as game wardens?"  He winks at Brae.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"No," answers Brae with a shake of his head, still smiling. "I'm afraid we are here on official business, unfortunately. We've been investigating some stolen weapon shipments, and your name keeps coming up as the person we should be talking too. So, here we are."


----------



## xedr (May 26, 2008)

Darius settles himself on the grass next to Drueglefish on the opposite side from Brae. [highlight]"What can you tell us about the Blue Basilisk's stolen weapons shipments?"[/highlight] he asks softly.


----------



## Helfdan (May 26, 2008)

Alarion remains quiet, keeping a watchful eye for anyone else approaching.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

"I've told them and told them and told them that they need to strengthen the guards with their shipments, but they just don't seem to listen.  There is a band of creatures, mostly orcs -- at least one of them seems to be a ranger of no mean skill, too, who have been harassing many trade shipments leaving the city.  They don't seem to do any lasting, serious damage to the shipments, with the exception of those carrying Blue Basilisk goods.  I've reported this to the proper authorities, but no action has been taken yet as far as I can tell.  I don't have many good contacts in the city itself, so  I'm not even certain that my warnings have reached the right ears."


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"Well, you certainly have our attention now," says Brae. "Do you know where this band of raiders lairs per chance? A ranger such as yourself surely keeps track of their comings and goings, do you not?"


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

"Yes, I can show you where to find them."


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Yes, I can show you where to find them."





"And what tribe are they my friend?" asks Jonas


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*



			
				Fenris said:
			
		

> "And what tribe are they my friend?" asks Jonas



"Ah, but you see, My Brother, they are not a tribe.  Rather, they are a collection of outcasts from many tribes who have found each other and banded together, so, I guess, in a sense, they are their own tribe, but, to my knowledge they do not have a name for themselves.  There are at least a few individuals among them who have come from most of the known tribes in this region."


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> "Ah, but you see, My Brother, they are not a tribe.  Rather, they are a collection of outcasts from many tribes who have found each other and banded together, so, I guess, in a sense, they are their own tribe, but, to my knowledge they do not have a name for themselves.  There are at least a few individuals among them who have come from most of the known tribes in this region."





"Orcs are tribal creatures, craving the sense of inclusion and identity created by and reinforced by the tribe. Additionally, orcs will set about bickering without a strong leader. Without a dominant figure, the orcs could not show the direction or dedication to consistently target the same route, much less the same specific merchant. So that makes me question the veracity of your story and thus either your honesty or credibility, my brother."  replies Jonas casually as he pets Bruno's head.


----------



## xedr (May 27, 2008)

Darius nods in agreement with Jonas. [highlight]"But you did mention a ranger 'of no mean skill'. What can you tell us about him?"[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

Drueglefish stands up staight at Jonas's words, puts down his fising pole, and puts his hands on his hips.  "Now see here, wee laddie, I'll not be talked to in that fashion by you, Constable or no!  Why, I was a skilled Ranger before you were even the least twinkle!  I have told you only what I have seen with my own eyes, and learned from careful observation over several months.  An ye trust me not, there sits the road before ye,  he points off in the direction where the road lies, "make yer own bloody observations!  And now, if ye please, I have some serious fishing to do, so good day, gentlemen!"  Then, looking at Darius he says, "If my opinion is not valued, then I'll say no more about it!" At this point, Carolton Drueglefish emphatically turns his back on you and resumes fishing.


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru's eyes go wide as he whispers, "And I thought I'd always be the one making the worst faux pas."

Sitting gingerly next to his mentor, the wizard whispers, "Sorry for the intrusion, professor, but we're on a case. I don't suppose you know this man well enough to help us smooth things over for my companion's unintentional slight?"


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

Brae sighs and stands. "Please, gentlemen, let us be civil with one another. Please do not take offense at Constable Kewiczak's words, Master Drueglefish. We are most appreciative of any help or insight that you can provide us in this matter. You certainly know the goings on outside of the city better than any of us."


*Diplomacy +10 as needed*


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

[sblock=jkason/Moru]Professor Berfubble smiles knowingly and says, "Just you give him a day to cool off, and things will probably be okay.  Carolton always was the sensitive type....."[/sblock]

[sblock=Rhun/Brae, OOC]You're welcome to give us a diplomacy check if you want.  You sense, however, that you'll be fighting an uphill battle if you do so.  (pretty significant circumstance penalty on the roll, but, who knows, maybe you've got enough skill to overcome that?  On the other hand, you have a sense that if you fail, you will turn a bad situation into a positively horrendous one.  But, it's all up to you.... )[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 27, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
Advice taken. Although in my defense I said nothing that doesn't really apply to any humanoid group.   

But I do have Favored enemey Orcs, which ought to count for something. So please my dear DMs enlighten me as to what your orcs are like and I shall retract and correct my overstepping.

Or at least put a smaller foot within my mouth next time.   

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Fenris/Jonas*

[sblock=Jonas]It wasn't the accuracy of what you said, or lack thereof, it was the way you came across to Drueglefish and practically called him a liar.  You're NOT supposed to like orcs, but you COULD be expected to show a little respect to a fellow, older, wiser(?) Ranger.  After all, you have seen firsthand how SOME orcs are people, too.  Don't worry about it too much, Drueglefish is just a moody bastard.  He'll most likely get over it. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]

Whattaya mean "practically"?  

I think I let my own name for him "Olde Crazy Fish" get to me a bit. 

That and Jonas would expect to find a leader, maybe not an orc or a traditional warchied, but still a leader of some kind, and to be told, Nope! seems a little far fetched to Jonas and if anything, he's questionsing Druglefish's, uh, eagerness to get the actual truth.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas/Fenris]So noted.  Drueglefish isn't exactly the "leader" type, though, is he? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]

No, I'm working the "he's on the take" angle rather than being directly involved.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas]As to the orcs. We've got them as more scavengers than warriors around here. Certainly, Wally's tribe has a strong leader, but as you can see Wally is an outcast looking for a place to belong. It isn't out of the question for their to be a band of outcasts, but it would be unusual.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
I'll sit in the back and not make a fuss from now on.
 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=Fenris/Jonas]No sweat.  If you see something else that bothers you, call our butts on it.  Just don't be surprised if we can't answer because doing so would require us telling secrets that Jonas shouldn't know yet. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

"Very well, Master Druegelfish," says Brae with a heavy sigh. "We shall leave you to your fishing." With that, the cleric shrugs and starts back down the trail.


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

Before Brae has gone twenty feet, Drueglefish says, "Now just hold on a minute there, lad.  Perhaps I was a bit hasty.  It's these confounded fish that won't bite.  Makes me a bit on the irritable side.  Now what were you saying again, and what do you need?"  OOC:  Looks like just a little show of respect for his fishing was all the diplomacy you needed! 

And to Jonas he says, "No hard feelings, I hope!  Maybe we should start all over again -- I'm Carolton Drueglefish, pleased to make your acquaintance.

OOC:  I apologize, guys!  Work has been a real bear this week.  That's no excuse, I know, but it's the best I can do right now.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> And to Jonas he says, "No hard feelings, I hope!  Maybe we should start all over again -- I'm Carolton Drueglefish, pleased to make your acquaintance.





"Jonas Kewiczak, please to meet you." replies Jonas.

"With pleasantries out of the way, perhaps you would assist us with your years of experience to guide us to the culprits?" asks Jonas


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

"Well, now, laddie, says Drueglefish to Jonas, first let's address what you said about the habits of orcs.  Ye hit the nail on the head in that they are very tribal creatures by their very villainous nature.  But, from time to time, ye see, one will offend the rest of 'is tribe and be cast out to fend for 'imself, at least temporarily.  Like as not, such a castasway will swallow 'is pride and go crawling back to 'is tribe, willing to do whatever is necessary to regain the good graces of 'is fellows.

"Ahhh, but not always!

"What we have here is a case where a castaway wandered aimlessly on 'is own for awile, until 'e found 'is fellow castaway.  They took to tolerating each other, and wound up saying, 'Our tribes be jiggered! Our OWN tribe we'll make!' and they did just that.  They found some other castaways, or you might say that the other castaways found them, and before you know it, they were in business and had found the orcish refuse from very nearly all of the tribes in the area.  Now, they're not a proper "tribe" as ye may well imagine, what with being very "female poor" and all.  They're more like a gang of street thugs, really.  As far as I know, they don't even 'ave a proper name, even.   A bit like a trash 'eap for used orcs, ye might say.  Now, I know that ye're about to tell me that it just can't be that-a-way, that I must have dreamed all of this up, so go ahead!  Do your worst, lad!"


----------



## xedr (May 30, 2008)

Darius looks disappointed. [highlight]"Is there any chance that the Bloody Moonies might be cooperating or benefiting from the activities of this group of castaways? Rumor has it that the Moonies are agitating, and we had found a Moony weapon that was discarded in favor of a Blue Basilisk blade."[/highlight]


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

"Ye're right about the Moonies movin' in.  They've been threatenin' to do that for some time now, but it looks like they've finally got their plans all set and are makin' their move.  These Orc Thugs I was telling you about aren't helpin' the Moonies at all.  In fact, they're more likely to be in the Moonies's way!  Yes, Blue Basilisk bladework isn't good for much, I'll grant you, but it _soundly_ whips the metalwork of most orcs!  Now, if ye've found these things recently, I'd be very interested to here all the hows, wheres, whys, and wherefores of this story!"


----------



## Lou (May 30, 2008)

*Raul returns from scouting*

Seeing nothing but wildlife on this side of the valley, Raul rejoins the others, hoping to catch part of the conversation.


----------



## xedr (Jun 2, 2008)

Taking a deep breath, Darius begins recounting the team's encounter with the orcs in the tunnels of the 13th ward, highlighting the number of orcs, their sorcerer, their animals, and their equipment. Darius then mentions the team's discovery of the storeroom with discarded weapons and suddenly falls silent, looking a little spooked. After a short pause, Darius mumbles an excuse about the call of nature, stands up with forced casualness, and moves away from the water, his hand on his sword.  

[sblock=ooc] Of course, in recounting his story, Darius's memory is jogged about the water elemental in the storeroom. His subconcious mind is screaming that there is a water elemental right here and he suddenly doesn't trust his circumstances. Too many coincidences! He'll confide his thoughts with his companions at the first opportunity to do so in confidence. For now, he'll just watch for threats from the water and prepare to fire arrows if his friends need to be defended.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=Darius]Wanna tell Prof. Berfubble about that other water elemental?[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 2, 2008)

Darius grabs Moru's shoulder and whispers [highlight]"Do you remember that water elemental in the storeroom? Any chance that the professor here is in league with the orcs? Or am I just being paranoid?"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 4, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter keeps to the edge of the group, opening his Barbarian senses to the wilds as he stands watch.

[sblock=Skill Checks]Spot: 1d20-1=12
 Listen: 1d20-1=3

Apparantly there's a reason SoulFetter moved to the City . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2008)

Soulfetter is startled as he senses movement in the undergrowth across the stream. Suddenly, Raul appears and approaches.


----------



## jkason (Jun 4, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> Darius grabs Moru's shoulder and whispers [highlight]"Do you remember that water elemental in the storeroom? Any chance that the professor here is in league with the orcs? Or am I just being paranoid?"[/highlight]




Moru frowns. "Paranoid," he whispers back definitively. "The professor's a stalwart defender of elemental rights; he'd never bind one so restrictingly as what we found in with the weapons. Although..." Here the wizard turns back to his mentor, curious, "Professor, we actually encountered a water elemental that might be a useful witness, trapped as it was with these stolen weapons. I didn't have the power to free it, but do you think you'd have a way to summon it?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Haswan Berfubble*

"Hmmm, _Summon_ a specific elemental that has already been summoned to the Prime Material?  No, lad, probably not.  Tch!  I thought that I taught you better than that!  You should have known that answer right away.   But, I am concerned about the creature's well-being.  Perhaps you could show me where it is to be found, and we can see about setting the matter right?  Was there no summoner in evidence?  And yet the elemental was present still?  Hmm, this does not sound like the result of your typical summoning spell.  If the elemental were summoned via spell, then it would be released when the spell lapsed.  Unless, of course some ingenious devil has found a way to make a summoning permanent!  Now THAT I would like to see!  The other option is that the elemental crossed into the prime material of its own volition, which is not entirely unheard of.  But that would imply that there was another way into the body of water where you saw the elemental.  Tell me, how much did you explore this water?  Do you know for a fact the exact limits of the space involved?"


----------



## Lou (Jun 5, 2008)

*Raul arrives back*



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Soulfetter is startled as he senses movement in the undergrowth across the stream. Suddenly, Raul appears and approaches.




"Seems quiet around here.  Plentiful wildlife from what I've seen. Have we learned anything?" Raul whispers to Soulfetter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 5, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter returns Raul's whisper, his deep bass voice surprisingly quiet considering his ability to make himself heard across a battlefield when necessary.

"Well, we've learned that Drueglefish is a little on the prickly side, that Jonas isn't the most tactful of our comrades, that Moru wasn't paying attention in his 'Elemental Summoning' class, that the water elemental in the 13th was likely not summoned by ordinary means and may actually have swum over here, and that the Moonies and the orcs raiding the BB caravans are likely not the same group - that, in fact, the raiders are possibly hindering the efforts of the Moonies to move in."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2008)

"That's a real interesting story. I've never spent much time in the 13th myself. I prefer the fringes of the city to its underside. But them orcs seem to be making there way out here from underneath. I know they've been active at an old mill near here."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

"So, what now?" asks Brae of his companions, being the newcomer to the group. "Do we have Master Drueglefish show us where these orc raiders dwell, and deal with the problem? Or do we come back at another time." The cleric absentmindedly raps his fingers on the shaft of his quarterstaff as he speaks. "I'm of the mind that we should investigate sooner than later, but I am not completely sure of what protocols we must follow in a matter such as this."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Brae and the Rest of the Constables*

Yes, actually, you do know the proper protocols for a situation like this.  When an investigation leads outside of Lauralie Summerhome, the first thing to be done is check in with the Sheriff with authority over that area (just like you would check in with the Constables in a different Ward of Lauralie Summerhome).  You're not necessarily required to get his permission, but proper form madates that you at least let the Sheriff know of your presence, plans, intentions, etc.  And, should you need a _posse comitatus_ to assist, the Sheriff will be extremely instrumental in obtaining one.  In fact, you probably won't be able to convince anyone to help you if you don't have the sheriff in your corner.  In this area, I believe that the noble who is currently also serving as Sheriff is someone of Alarion's acquaintance.....


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Hmmm, _Summon_ a specific elemental that has already been summoned to the Prime Material?  No, lad, probably not.  Tch!  I thought that I taught you better than that!  You should have known that answer right away.   But, I am concerned about the creature's well-being.  Perhaps you could show me where it is to be found, and we can see about setting the matter right?  Was there no summoner in evidence?  And yet the elemental was present still?  Hmm, this does not sound like the result of your typical summoning spell.  If the elemental were summoned via spell, then it would be released when the spell lapsed.  Unless, of course some ingenious devil has found a way to make a summoning permanent!  Now THAT I would like to see!  The other option is that the elemental crossed into the prime material of its own volition, which is not entirely unheard of.  But that would imply that there was another way into the body of water where you saw the elemental.  Tell me, how much did you explore this water?  Do you know for a fact the exact limits of the space involved?"





Moru blushes visibly, and while no one other than Moru has ever been able to understand the chittering language of the man's familiar, those who can hear it now find it bears an uncanny resemblance to mocking laughter.

"Well, no, my studies haven't let me summon ... but I thought perhaps, with your specialty and ... "

Moru pauses and sighs.

"It was an ignorant request on my part, feuled by empty hope with no logic to support it. My apologies. I can tell you where we found the creature, but I'm afraid it's in the heart of the 13th ward, a place I'd suggest you not visit on your own, even with your own considerable power. 

"Once the elemental lashed out at us, we thought it best to leave it to its corner, and it seemed happy enough to stay there, so I'm afraid I didn't analyze the depth of the pool from which it sprang."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Haswan Berfubble*



			
				jkason said:
			
		

> Moru blushes visibly, and while no one other than Moru has ever been able to understand the chittering language of the man's familiar, those who can hear it now find it bears an uncanny resemblance to mocking laughter.
> "Well, no, my studies haven't let me summon ... but I thought perhaps, with your specialty and ... "
> Moru pauses and sighs.
> "It was an ignorant request on my part, feuled by empty hope with no logic to support it. My apologies. I can tell you where we found the creature, but I'm afraid it's in the heart of the 13th ward, a place I'd suggest you not visit on your own, even with your own considerable power.
> "Once the elemental lashed out at us, we thought it best to leave it to its corner, and it seemed happy enough to stay there, so I'm afraid I didn't analyze the depth of the pool from which it sprang."



"I'm sorry, Moru.  You always were an excellent pupil, and you deserve better than to be spoken to in that way by me.  (And, by the way, if I was you, I'd punish that upstart weasel severely!  Show him who the WIZARD is around here!)  {I'm going to take the liberty to assume that Moru tells the Prof. more of the details of that encounter, without making you remember and recite them, or look them up again.  Hope that's ok with all?}  "Well, from what you have told me, how the pool wasn't visibly attached to a larger body of water, but was being used regularly for cleaning and drinking, as evidenced by the various cups and towels that you saw nearby, I surmise that there was, in fact, a connection somewhere down in the pool to a larger body of water, probably running water, say a stream.  If that is indeed the case, then the elemental is certainly not limited to the one pool, but just happened to be there at the same time you were.  So I wouldn't fret much about it."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock=Response to Leif post 267]
I just figured since Brae has only recently been attached to the constables from the church, he might need to ask his companions a few question re: protocol. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=Response to Leif post 267]
> I just figured since Brae has only recently been attached to the constables from the church, he might need to ask his companions a few question re: protocol. [/sblock]



[sblock=Brae/Rhun]You're certainly welcome to do so.  Truthfully, you have already been briefed on these procedures, but it might be advisable for you, the "new guy" as you say, to defer to the older hands in the Ward.  Or, then again, they might just see that as an attempt to "suck-up" to them!  With PCs, who can say, really? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter returns Raul's whisper, his deep bass voice surprisingly quiet considering his ability to make himself heard across a battlefield when necessary.
> 
> "Well, we've learned that Drueglefish is a little on the prickly side, that Jonas isn't the most tactful of our comrades, that Moru wasn't paying attention in his 'Elemental Summoning' class, that the water elemental in the 13th was likely not summoned by ordinary means and may actually have swum over here, and that the Moonies and the orcs raiding the BB caravans are likely not the same group - that, in fact, the raiders are possibly hindering the efforts of the Moonies to move in."




Jonas starts then kicks Soulfetter before giving him a grin and a wink. Soulfetter knew Jonas could hear Bocephus wheedeling two wards away.

Jonas turns to Brae, "Well why don't we ask our master ranger here for his advice."  

"Is is safe to visit this mill during the daytime? Just so we know where it is for later, and don;t have to disturb your fishing again?"  he asks Druglefish.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2008)

Druglefish shurgs, "Well the fish don't seem to be disturbing my fishing today anyway. The Harcort's Mill is a pretty good stroll from here. I don't know if you city boys are used to covering the kind of ground I cover in a day." He sets aside the pole. "Harcort's has been abandoned for some years now, ever since ole lady Harcort went mad. She didn't have any surviving children of her own and the more distant heirs have been fighting over the place ever since. Damn nuisance sitting up there empty. Bandits and outlaws have used the place regularly so we, meaning the rangers, keep an eye on the place and run them out ever so often. Well I just got word last winter that a few outcast orcs were lurking around the place. Nobody much wanted to go up there in winter. Back in spring a group scouted the place and ran off a couple dozen orcs. I just got word that they were back in much bigger numbers. Hard to say with orcs though. Especially in a big sprawling place like that. Guess the sheriffs and rangers will get together soon and take care of the problem. But if you lot want to get involved I guess we could talk to the Sheriff about it."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2008)

Brae smiles at Drueglefish. "Well, seeing as how our investigations have led us on a path to these orc raiders, I think we probably should get involved. Talking to the sheriff sounds like a good place to start."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

"Our thanks, master ranger.  We will be glad to do all we can to help your brethren to defeat these miscreants."


----------



## Lou (Jun 6, 2008)

*Raul*



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> SoulFetter returns Raul's whisper, his deep bass voice surprisingly quiet considering his ability to make himself heard across a battlefield when necessary.
> 
> "Well, we've learned that Drueglefish is a little on the prickly side, that Jonas isn't the most tactful of our comrades, that Moru wasn't paying attention in his 'Elemental Summoning' class, that the water elemental in the 13th was likely not summoned by ordinary means and may actually have swum over here, and that the Moonies and the orcs raiding the BB caravans are likely not the same group - that, in fact, the raiders are possibly hindering the efforts of the Moonies to move in."




Raul smirks at Soulfetter's condensed version of the conversation.  "Any comments made about the Greasy Boys?"  Raul glances in the direction of Darius, who has wandered away from the party and seems to be staying a short distance away.

Hearing Drueglefish's comments about the mill, Raul adds to Soulfetter, "The mill sounds like a place to get some exercise, after we check in with the sheriff."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"If there were, I missed them.  Sometimes my attention goes off on its own for a bit.  I'm ready for some exercise - I feel rusty after our vacation."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion nods grimly at his friends' rough jests.  "Indeed, gentlemen...  excercise awaits, as well as the opportunity to mete Justice out."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

As Druglefish gathers his things and the party gets ready to move out...

OOC: Spot and Listen checks for all please.


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2008)

*Raul ready to move out*

Raul winks up at Soulfetter as Alarion comments.  Raul then turns to move out.

[sblock=skill checks]
Listen 18;  Spot 11  Listen/Spot checks (1d20+5=18, 1d20+8=11) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

*SoulFetter (The Blind & Deaf)*

[sblock=Skill Checks]'An it were there, SoulFetter heard it not, nor did he see it.'[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]

Man....  IC hates me....  rolled a 5 and a 2.... 

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 9, 2008)

ooc: Spot and Listen for Thea[sblock]; Spot +4= 6;Listen +4 = 22; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1620591/ [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2008)

Spot check [sblock=15-20]An unexpected shadow passes on the water.[/sblock]

Spot check [sblock=20+]Something isn't right looking about you glance up in time to see a large ball of some sort falling very fast. +2 on your initiative roll.[/sblock]

Listen check [sblock=15-20]Was that someone shouting in the distance?[/sblock] 

Listen check [sblock=21+]You hear a distant shout, "Berferbal, vous l'eau brained le summoner d'urine!" Did that come from above? +1 on your inititative check.[/sblock]

OOC: Roll initiative please!


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2008)

*Alarion* 

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative: 24 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 9, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Initiative](1d20+3=22)[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 9, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]spot & listen checks (1d20 2=9, 1d20 2=22)
Init roll (1d20 2=7)(+1 = 8 for initiative)[/sblock]

While eyeballing the stream suspiciously, Darius hears something and looks up. Not seeing anything immediately, he shifts out from underneath a tree to get a better look at the sky. [highlight]"Hey guys, I thought I heard something"[/highlight] he says.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thea cocked her head for a moment, as if listening intently- she closed her eyes momentarily to focus.  After an instant, though, her eyes snapped open again, and she began to look around carefully.

OOC: Initiative [sblock]: 1d20+2= 14; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1621349/ [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2008)

*Raul HP 41/41 AC 18 FF 15 T 18*

"What's that noise?"

[sblock=initiative roll and OOC]initiative (1d20+3=14)
Raul will ASAP use COMBAT EXPERTISE 1, giving -1 to hit, +1 to AC to gain DR 2/-   [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2008)

*Jonas*

[sblock]
Jonas Spot and Listen Checks (1d20+10=21, 1d20+10=23) 

Jonas Init Under the trees (1d20+6=21) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2008)

*Initiative*

Eye Tyrant 25
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4


OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=21) 
Initiative (1d20+2=4)
Initiative (1d20+6=25)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

Brae glances up, at the same time he hears the shouting. "What the..."

*
Spot: 23
Listen: 21
Initiative: 7*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC: We have posted a map above in the initiative post, please check the position of your character and let me know if he/she should be somewhere else. Just waiting on Moru to check in and we'll continue.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru, intent on listening to all that's being said, is generally oblivious to his surroundings and slow to act even as his fellow constables speak up.


Spot; Listen checks. (1d20+2=5, 1d20+2=4)
Initiative (1d20+2=10)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 12, 2008)

OOC: Every time I try to open the map, it crashes my display program, and says there is file corruption.  I guess Thea will have to be okay where she is.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> OOC: Every time I try to open the map, it crashes my display program, and says there is file corruption.  I guess Thea will have to be okay where she is.




OOC: Hmm, I just tried it and got an error message, but then was able to open it. It is in MS Office 97'-2003 format now. What sort of spreadsheet do you have on your computer? I can save it in some other format such as the MS Office 2007 version or maybe some sort of MS Works format if that would be better. I was going to try some other formats here, but the boards don't support them. I'm resaving and trying again in the same format to see if that helps. Shoot me an email, and I'll send you some other version if you like.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

With a slight whistling of air something big and round splashes down in the little wide spot in the stream with considerable speed and force. Water and muck go flying splattering all of you. As the water runs back down into the into the stream it tugs at your feet (DC: 15 reflex save or dazed for one round clearing water and muck from your eyes. DC: 12 balance check or be swept off your feet and pulled 5' toward the stream by the water running down hill.) As you clear your eyes you see a fearsome sight floating in the air perhaps 3' above the water. A ball 8' across with a huge central eye covered by some sort of semi-translucent crystal with a strap that wraps around the things body (see attached pic). On top are several smaller eyes on stalks while below is a huge toothy mouth. As you watch the creature casts a spell and a lightining bolt (8d6=24) crackles across the water to strick at Drueglefish, Berfubble and Moru (Reflex save DC17). Then the eyes on top of the thing start to look for targets. Half a dozen eye rays (1d20+12=32, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=15, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=17) lance out. All of them find a mark. Raul finds his limbs moving slowly. Soulfetter and Darius feel strange complusions. Brae has to stifly a yawn, a ray hits Drueglefish and he pales the final ray seems to have been reserved for Berfubble and wounds appear on his arms where the ray strikes (all DC18 will saves). 

OOC: Actions for round one.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

*Braevil Talisker, Cleric of Meda*

*
Reflex Save 20 (17 + 3 reflex)
Balance check 17 (17 + 0 balance)
Will Save 18 (8 + 10 will)*

Brae manages to get his shield up in front of his face as the muck and water splatters about, protecting his eyes, and his firmly planted feet resist the pull of the water as it goes rushing back into the creek. He stifles a yawn as the creature's beam strikes him, and then turns his attention to dealing with the hostile foe. Calling upon the power of Meda, Brae summons a quarterstaff of pure force which appears next to the target, and immediately strikes out. As the gently glowing staff appears, the cleric quickly ducks back behind the nearby try, seeking cover from the enemy's magical rays.


*AC: 21 (touch 10); Hit Points: 50/50
Cast Spiritual Weapon; duration 6 rounds, damage 1d8+2, attack bonus +8 15 (I am assuming that misses.)
Move to C16


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]*


----------



## xedr (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Reflex; Balance (1d20 4=9, 1d20 1=6)[/sblock]Darius is pulled downhill towards the water as he struggles to wipe the muck and water from his face. Quickly wiping his hands on the back of his shirt, he grabs his bow and nocks an arrow, preparing to fire at the beholder next round.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 12, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight struggles to keep his footing as he wipes muddy water from his face, then growls at seeing the demonic creature which faces them.  


[sblock=Round 1]

Reflex save 13 

Balance check 12 ((note i rolled -5 for ACP, but forgat my dex bonus.  It comes up to twelve.))

Dazed creaures can take no action, correct?

EDIT:  Will save 26 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> Calling upon the power of Meda, Brae summons a quarterstaff of pure force which appears next to the target, and immediately strikes out.*




OOC: You can roll the attack yourself.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]Reflex; Balance (1d20 4=9, 1d20 1=6)[/sblock]





OOC: Don't forget the DC18 will save.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

OOC: Note you can find the effects of being dazed here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#dazed

and prone here:

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/conditionSummary.htm#prone


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2008)

My good rolls are all in the wrong places. Poo 


Reflex vs. muck; Balance vs. water; Reflex vs. Lightning (1d20+7=17, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+7=15)

But then again, if Moru's pulled 5' out of place, does that take him out of the lightning line? 

Anyway, as he's being pulled to the ground and sliding around, Moru and his familiar are chittering away about what this beastie can do and what the best way is of taking it down:

Aid Another (Know: Dungeoneering) (1d20+6=26)

Know: Dungeoneering (Aided by Retbi) re: Beholders (1d20+12=15) (Edit: I used the right modifier, but labeled the know skill wrong. Fixed)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> My good rolls are all in the wrong places. Poo
> 
> 
> Reflex vs. muck; Balance vs. water; Reflex vs. Lightning (1d20+7=17, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+7=15)
> ...




[sblock=Moru]Good question about the lightining. I shall consult my co-DM. I'll tell you now that you can already determine this Beholder is unusual and that he is a beholder mage giving up some of his traditional powers in favor of spell casting.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

Caught completely  by surprise, SoulFetter reaches up to wipe the muck from his eyes and then loses his balance and ends up on his arse in the mud.  Lucky for him, his embarassment over the tumble fortifies his resolve.  He feels the nefarious will of the strange creature working on his mind, but easily resists the pull.

Quickly standing up, the Urgant draws his bow and nocks an arrow.

[sblock=Saving Throws]Reflex: 1d20+3=4
Balance: 1d20+1=9
Will: 1d20+5=25

Am I correct that standing up from prone and readying his bow will eat up all of his actions for this round?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=Co-DM responds]Sure, let the weenie squeak by this time!  j/k jkason[/sblock]

Mowgli:  You are correct, Sir!


----------



## Fenris (Jun 13, 2008)

Jonas is dazed and swept down the bank towards the river.

[sblock]
Jonas Ref Save, Balance Check (1d20+9=10, 1d20+3=5) 

Matter of fact, he is now _in _ the river and drowning   [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 13, 2008)

Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't forget the DC18 will save.



I'm sorry, I misunderstood the rolls you quoted to us. Will save (1d20 2=10) Darius evidently feels a strange compulsion. 

So... is Berfuddle's water elemental out of the action too?


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer (prone)*

((OOC: Hooray for technicalities! Technicalities in my favor, anyway.   ))

As muck goes flying, Moru manages stay clean, although his attention on the muck leaves him off-balance, as the riptide of returning water drags him off his feet and toward the stream. Even as he's swearing at his own clumsiness, the air just behind him crackles and burns--the wizard takes the hint and stops complaining about things are, seeing as his current lot appears to have saved him a worse fate.

Retbi's aggravated chittering also seems to change as the bolt narrowly misses the conjurer. His small eyes taking in the creature, Moru's familiar twitches his nose, and a smile crosses the young man's face. 

"I don't see much of a nose, but it sure is harder to cast at what you can't see," he agrees. Even as he shoves himself to his feet, Moru reaches into his belt pouch, pulling out an egg. He tosses it while spitting out a phrase in Sylvanoptera. Clearly propelled by more than just the wizard's arm, the egg arcs over the stream, falling on the far side and seemingly exploding in a cloud of green and brown gasses that engulf the Beholder. 

"Stay clear of the cloud if you want to keep your breakfasts, friends," he says. "If this works, he won't be able to use any more of those nasty spells, and it's hard to aim an eye if you can't see anything."

[sblock=OOC]Move action to stand, then casting Stinking Cloud, centered on G7. That should mean it covers the Beholder without hitting anyone else. 

DC 17 Fort save or the beastie is nauseated while in the cloud and for 1d4+1 rounds thereafter. At the very least, though, I think he's far enough in that we've all got total concealment from him. I hope. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2008)

xedr said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, I misunderstood the rolls you quoted to us. Will save (1d20 2=10) Darius evidently feels a strange compulsion.




OOC: Darius is suddenly very concerned for his fellows rather than fight he feels he must save his friends by keeping them back from the water where they will surely drown even if he has to restrain the bodily (he is under the effects of charm person).



			
				xedr said:
			
		

> So... is Berfuddle's water elemental out of the action too?




OOC: That will be revealed in due course...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 13, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Jonas is dazed and swept down the bank towards the river.
> 
> [sblock]
> Jonas Ref Save, Balance Check (1d20+9=10, 1d20+3=5)
> ...




[sblock=Jonas]Wow, I had no idea that balance check was going to be so hard on the party. Fortunately for Jonas, the water at the edge is not deeper than 4'[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2008)

*Raul reacts*

Raul avoids most of the mud, but gets wet as the water splashed over him.  Blinking away the water from his face, Raul sees that he is out of shuriken range, so he lifts his light crossbow and fires at the monster...

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Raul makes all 3 saves!
DC 15 Reflex: 23
DC 12 Balance: 15
DC 18 Will (enchantment) 20 
saves-R 15/Bal 12/W(enchantment) 18 (1d20+8=23, 1d20+10=15, 1d20+11=20) 

Attack roll:  [12,7] = (19)
light crossbow attack (1d20+7=19, 1d20+7=16)   Note that I was going to throw 2 shuriken.  When I realized that it is out of range, I changed to the crossbow, but I forgot to change back to one roll, so I took the first roll.

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thea's ever-present dark-lensed spectacles kept most of the water out of her eyes, but her light build allowed the water to sweep her off-balance rather easily.  She muttered a few rather unprofessional words and started struggling for a better position (either out of or away from the water).


OOC: (rolls) [sblock]DC 15 Reflex (1d20+3= 20); DC 12 Balance (1d20+2= 7); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1626550/ [/sblock]


OOC 2: (Map) [sblock]Still no luck with the map- it crashes Word (which is the default for this comp since I don't use Excel, and has worked fine for other maps- mostly), then prompts for reopening, says there is file corruption, and produces about five-six pages of gobbledygook (code?).  Position may not matter the way the dice are going. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> OOC: Darius is suddenly very concerned for his fellows rather than fight he feels he must save his friends by keeping them back from the water where they will surely drown even if he has to restrain the bodily (he is under the effects of charm person).



 <insert many explicatives and profane words here> [/sblock] Rather than readying his bow, Darius cries [highlight]"Beware the water my friends, or you will surely drown!"[/highlight] On the next round, Darius will dive into the stream and attempt to "rescue" Moru from drowning.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:
			
		

> Thea's ever-present dark-lensed spectacles kept most of the water out of her eyes, but her light build allowed the water to sweep her off-balance rather easily.  She muttered a few rather unprofessional words and started struggling for a better position (either out of or away from the water).
> 
> 
> OOC: (rolls) [sblock]DC 15 Reflex (1d20+3= 20); DC 12 Balance (1d20+2= 7); rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1626550/ [/sblock]
> ...




OOC: Sorry about the map problems. Maybe I can figure out a way to print and scan as a jpeg. I plan to get a post up today, but I'll try give you a little extra description. Thea is directly behind Berfubble who is next to the water of a wide spot in the stream. It is about 25' across at its widest. The beholder is roughly 20' away on a diagonal to Thea's left. He hovers about 3' above the water some 10' from the edge, meaning anyone who wants to engage him in melee is going to get wet. Jonas who slid into the water is about 10' from the beholder and has found the water only about 4' deep, but it slopes downward toward the beholder. If you need any more details to make an action just let us know.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Scotley, if you capture a screen print of your excel document, you can paste it into Paint (or whatever) and save it as a .jpg.


As a matter of fact, here you go:

-MAP-


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

OOC: Thanks Rhun! Why didn't I think of that. I just need to update it with all the folks who slid downhill. Post coming soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

Eye Tyrant 25  (AC 26 touch 13)
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Water Elemental 9
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4

The knight struggles to keep his footing as he wipes muddy water from his face, then growls at seeing the demonic creature which faces them. 

Caught completely by surprise, SoulFetter reaches up to wipe the muck from his eyes and then loses his balance and ends up on his arse in the mud. Lucky for him, his embarrassment over the tumble fortifies his resolve. He feels the nefarious will of the strange creature working on his mind, but easily resists the pull.

Quickly standing up, the Urgant draws his bow and nocks an arrow.

Jonas is dazed and swept down the bank towards the river.

Badly singed by the lightning, Drueglefish suddenly turns and begins to run up the slope away from the beholder screaming in terror. [sblock=Spellcraft check of 15+]He is obviously under some sort of fear effect rather than merely scared of a dangerous foe.[/sblock]

Raul avoids most of the mud, but gets wet as the water splashed over him. Blinking away the water from his face, Raul sees that he is out of shuriken range, so he lifts his light crossbow and fires at the monster, but the bolt bounces off the armor plated hide of the Eye Tyrrant. (AC26)

Thea's ever-present dark-lensed spectacles kept most of the water out of her eyes, but her light build allowed the water to sweep her off-balance rather easily. She muttered a few rather unprofessional words and started struggling for a better position.

As muck goes flying, Moru manages stay clean, although his attention on the muck leaves him off-balance, as the riptide of returning water drags him off his feet and toward the stream. Even as he's swearing at his own clumsiness, the air just behind him crackles and burns--the wizard takes the hint and stops complaining about things are, seeing as his current lot appears to have saved him a worse fate.

Retbi's aggravated chittering also seems to change as the bolt narrowly misses the conjurer. His small eyes taking in the creature, Moru's familiar twitches his nose, and a smile crosses the young man's face. 

"I don't see much of a nose, but it sure is harder to cast at what you can't see," he agrees. Even as he shoves himself to his feet, Moru reaches into his belt pouch, pulling out an egg. He tosses it while spitting out a phrase in Sylvanoptera. Clearly propelled by more than just the wizard's arm, the egg arcs over the stream, falling on the far side and seemingly exploding in a cloud of green and brown gasses that engulf the Beholder. 

"Stay clear of the cloud if you want to keep your breakfasts, friends," he says. "If this works, he won't be able to use any more of those nasty spells, and it's hard to aim an eye if you can't see anything."

After the cloud appears you can all here some splashing and a loud smacking sound, but it is difficult to know what it was. 

Rather than readying his bow, Darius cries "Beware the water my friends, or you will surely drown!" On the next round, Darius will dive into the stream and attempt to "rescue" Jonas from drowning. [sblock=Darius]I am assuming you intended Jonas rather than Moru, since Jonas is actually in the water. Very nicely played. I realize being charmed is a bummer, but try to have fun with it.[/sblock]

Brae manages to get his shield up in front of his face as the muck and water splatters about, protecting his eyes, and his firmly planted feet resist the pull of the water as it goes rushing back into the creek. He stifles a yawn as the creature's beam strikes him, and then turns his attention to dealing with the hostile foe. Calling upon the power of Meda, Brae summons a quarterstaff of pure force which appears next to the target, and immediately strikes out. As the gently glowing staff appears, the cleric quickly ducks back behind the nearby try, seeking cover from the enemy's magical rays. 

"I'll get you this time Arles," shouts the wizard as he tosses something into his mouth and a blast of acid blows forth into the cloud. You can't see what result this might have had at first, but then the beholder pops out of the cloud higher and to the right. He has some burns that suggest Berfubbles aim wasn't too bad. 

The beholder is now up just inches above the edge of the cloud looking burned battered and a little green. However, his eyes quickly begin to re-orient and more rays (1d20+12=16, 1d20+12=21, 1d20+12=24, 1d20+12=26, 1d20+12=31) flash out at the constables hitting Berfubble, Thea, Moru, Brae and Alarion (DC 18 will saves please). 

OOC: Actions for round 2 unless you failed a requested will save?

Fort Save (1d20+11=20)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2008)

*Maps*

OOC: Here is a revised map and jpeg. I made the beholder too small earlier, he hasn't grown.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

*Hey Scotley, Brae was moving behind the tree to avoid eye rays...was he not able to do that?*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thea had just struggled to her feet when the beholder's ray struck her- but whatever terrible effect it might have intended, it was no match for her formidable willpower.  Shrugging off the arcane energy, she countered with a spell of her own, rasping out a few syllables of Sylvanoptera and twisting her hand in a rapid throwing motion.  Almost instantly, the air behind the beholder exploded in a burst of golden light.

OOC: Will save 1d20+8= 27; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1629919/ ; got back to her feet last round, cast Glitterdust as an airburst, behind the beholder so that only it is in the area of effect (Will save DC 15 or blinded for 5 rounds)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 17, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 


Alarion's righteous anger shields him from the monster's macabre magicks.  He lifts his shield and hefts an iron-tipped javelin from the quiver at his back.  *"Have at thee, foul miscreant!", * he shouts, as he releases the spear.  

[sblock=Round2]
Will save 26 

Immediate action to activate Fighting Challenge (+1 to hit and damage, +1 on further will saves.)
Move action to draw javelin
misses widely with javelin 

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2008)

*Raul reloads....*

Raul reloads his masterwork light crossbow and tries again, this time shooting high.

[sblock=roll]
move action to reload and then the attack, which fails.
lt cb atk on beh (1d20+8=12) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Hey Scotley, Brae was moving behind the tree to avoid eye rays...was he not able to do that?*




OOC: Oops, most likely he was. The question is did he move such that the beholder's new position still makes him a target. Where would he like to move too?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Move to C16




OOC: Looks like he should be safe from eye rays; at least until he moves out of cover.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 17, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter's huge bow creaks menacingly as he draws the 4' arrow back to his ear.  The missile screams through the air and parts the beholder's eyestalks as it passes harmlessly above the creature's grotesque body.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Never mind, SoulFetter actually got a 21, but since he needs a natural 20 to hit with his bow he's got little chance.  How close is this thing to the water?  Could he reach it with an axe - taking into account he'd only be 4' tall when standing on the bottom of the lake?[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 17, 2008)

[highlight]"I'll save you Jonas!"[/highlight] shouts Darius as he attempts to drag Jonas onto land and away from the water. [highlight]"This raging water is not safe for us!"[/highlight] [sblock=ooc]Grapple (1d20 9=18) roll just in case Jonas resists.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

((OOC: +11 Fort? I don't think I want to know what that beholder's Will save is... yikes!))

Moru, focus lost in frustration that his cloud failed to incapacitate the beholder, lacks the mental fortitude to resist when he's hit with a ray from the creature's eyestalk.

((Will Save vs. Beholder ray (1d20+6=8)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Mowgli said:
			
		

> [sblock=Combat Rolls]How close is this thing to the water?  Could he reach it with an axe - taking into account he'd only be 4' tall when standing on the bottom of the lake?[/sblock]




[sblock=Soulfetter]The water under the beholder is only about 4' deep. Yes, Soulfetter *could* have attacked it from the water, but now Moru's stinking cloud spell has pushed the thing 20' into the air. Even Soulfetter isn't that tall.   [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 17, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> OOC: Looks like he should be safe from eye rays; at least until he moves out of cover.




OOC: So noted, that eye ray missed. Here's a revised map.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

*Braevil Talisker, Cleric of Meda*

Brae considers the situation, even as his spiritual quarterstaff swings again at the beholder, bouncing off the creature's armored hide. Knowing they had to reach the creature to defeat it, the cleric steps close to his knight companion. Braevil again calls upon the power of Meda and reaches a hand out to touch Alarion, bestowing upon him the power of flight. "Take the fight to the beast, Alarion."



*AC: 21 (touch 10); Hit Points: 50/50
Spiritual Weapon: duration 5 6 rounds, damage 1d8+2, attack bonus +8,  attack vrs beholder 20

5' step to C15 (still should have cover from the beholder), cast fly on Alarion


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

Moru suddenly falls to the ground and begins to snore softly as the battle rages. 

More wounds appear on Berfubble, but he continues to face the terrible foe bravely. 

Alarion and Thea resist the effects of the eye rays though a wave of fear passes through Thea and Alarion feels a strange, but passing urge to join Darius in saving everyone from the terrible water.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2008)

*Still waiting on Jonas...*

[sblock=Please ignore]Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Water Elemental 9
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4

Alarion's righteous anger shields him from the monster's macabre magicks. He lifts his shield and hefts an iron-tipped javelin from the quiver at his back. "Have at thee, foul miscreant!",  he shouts, as he releases the spear. 

SoulFetter's huge bow creaks menacingly as he draws the 4' arrow back to his ear. The missile screams through the air and parts the beholder's eyestalks as it passes harmlessly above the creature's grotesque body.

Jonas?

Drueglefish continues to flee and you can hear his screams as he gets further and further away.

Raul reloads his masterwork light crossbow and tries again, this time shooting high.

Thea had just struggled to her feet when the beholder's ray struck her- but whatever terrible effect it might have intended, it was no match for her formidable willpower. Shrugging off the arcane energy, she countered with a spell of her own, rasping out a few syllables of Sylvanoptera and twisting her hand in a rapid throwing motion. Almost instantly, the air behind the beholder exploded in a burst of golden light.

Moru, focus lost in frustration that his cloud failed to incapacitate the beholder, lacks the mental fortitude to resist when he's hit with a ray from the creature's eyestalk.

Water Elemental?

"I'll save you Jonas!" shouts Darius as he attempts to drag Jonas onto land and away from the water. "This raging water is not safe for us!"

Brae considers the situation, even as his spiritual quarterstaff swings again at the beholder, bouncing off the creature's armored hide. Knowing they had to reach the creature to defeat it, the cleric steps close to his knight companion. Braevil again calls upon the power of Meda and reaches a hand out to touch Alarion, bestowing upon him the power of flight. "Take the fight to the beast, Alarion."

Berfubble?

Eye Tyrant?
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

OOC: Sorry folks, I was out for a bit should be back on track now.

Did Darius save Jonas? Jonas had lost his balance and was stunned, I assume he is unstunned, do I need another balance check?

If so Jonas will try to stand and get to the bank, if he was saved already, Jonas will shoot at the thing.

[sblock]

Jonas fires at the Eye (with rapid shot) (1d20+8=18, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+8=28, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+3=19, 1d6+2=8) 

Possible crit for second shot:
Jonas Crit Confirm (1d20+8=9)  Uh, no.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

OOC: Jonas was pulled to safety by Darius, but Darius continues to interfere obviously under some strange compulsion from the beholder's ray. Jonas can only manage to get off one arrow, due to Darius' efforts to protect him from the water. I'll make it the good one. Post coming this afternoon.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Round 3*

Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Water Elemental 9
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4

Alarion's righteous anger shields him from the monster's macabre magicks. He lifts his shield and hefts an iron-tipped javelin from the quiver at his back. "Have at thee, foul miscreant!", he shouts, as he releases the spear. 

SoulFetter's huge bow creaks menacingly as he draws the 4' arrow back to his ear. The missile screams through the air and parts the beholder's eyestalks as it passes harmlessly above the creature's grotesque body.

Jonas, now safely out of the water, manages to get one arrow off despite Darius' persistant 'help'. It flies true and hits the Beholder. 

Drueglefish continues to flee and you can hear his screams as he gets further and further away.

Raul reloads his masterwork light crossbow and tries again, this time shooting high.

Thea had just struggled to her feet when the beholder's ray struck her- but whatever terrible effect it might have intended, it was no match for her formidable willpower. Shrugging off the arcane energy, she countered with a spell of her own, rasping out a few syllables of Sylvanoptera and twisting her hand in a rapid throwing motion. Almost instantly, the air behind the beholder exploded in a burst of golden light.

Moru, focus lost in frustration that his cloud failed to incapacitate the beholder, lacks the mental fortitude to resist when he's hit with a ray from the creature's eyestalk.

A tiny stream of muddy water fountains up from the pool to strike the beholder. While it is small, looking more like a stream of urine than anything else, it does seem to startle the beholder a little. 

"I'll save you Jonas!" shouts Darius as he attempts to drag Jonas onto land and away from the water. "This raging water is not safe for us!"

Brae considers the situation, even as his spiritual quarterstaff swings again at the beholder, bouncing off the creature's armored hide. Knowing they had to reach the creature to defeat it, the cleric steps close to his knight companion. Braevil again calls upon the power of Meda and reaches a hand out to touch Alarion, bestowing upon him the power of flight. "Take the fight to the beast, Alarion."

The wizard gets off another spell and unleashes a brace of rays (1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=22) of his own at the Eye Tyrrant. They leave seared marks on the Beholder. 

He isn't out of the fight yet thought and rays (1d20+12=14, 1d20+12=28, 1d20+12=15, 1d20+12=17, 1d20+12=23)] hit Alarion, Darius, Jonas, Berfubble and Thea (dc18 will saves please). Some spell hits Berfubble as well, but he seems to shrug off its effects.  

Actions for round 4?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 24, 2008)

The mystical quarterstaff continues beating on the beholder beast, but again fails to do any damage to the creature's incredibly tough body.

_Damnable aberrations,_ thinks Brae, calling upon Meda's help again to summon more aid. The cleric shakes his head, grasps the holy symbol around his neck and calls for divine aid.

A cloud of fine silvery mist appears behind the beholder, and in a surge of radiance emerges a a beast half horse and half eagle, with feathers and hide of gold and silver, glittering in its brilliance as it brings its sharp beak and talons to bear against the enemy.



*AC: 21 (touch 10); Hit Points: 50/50
Spiritual Weapon: duration 4 5,6 rounds, damage 1d8+2, attack bonus +8,  attack vrs beholder 18

Cast DMM: extend Summon Monster III, summoning a Celestial Hipogriff behind the beholder (hopefully will provide flanking for Alarion, if he ever gets to the beholder).

Attacks for Celestial Hipogriff:17 (19), 8 (10), 7 (9). All misses (numbers in parathesis are with flanking bonus from Alarion).

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]*


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2008)

Alarion draws his blade, preparing to attack the beast, when the ray hits him, somehow stealing his resolve.  

[sblock]

Dammit!  Saving throw 1d20+7=11 !!   
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Will save for Thea, 1d20+8=16; roll http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1639153/ :I'll post amore complete action when I find out what actually happened


----------



## Lou (Jun 25, 2008)

*Raul reloads again*

Raul reloads his MW light crossbow again and fires at the eye beast, bouncing the bolt off the thick hide.

OOC:  missed it by that much....

[sblock=OOC and roll]
reload as a move action and fire...
atk ET (1d20+8=25)
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=DMs]

as pathfinder said, I also need to know the effect before knowing what, If anything, Alarion can do this round
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Jonas Will Save (1d20+4=6) 
Oh my no.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: I can't find the Beholder's AC - could someone re-post it for me please?


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

*Ray Results*

Thea feels a sudden powerful urge to join Darius in protecting her fellows from the water. 

Alarion finds wounds opening on his body where the ray struck ((damage (2d8+10=17) Will save DC: 18 for half)

Jonas finds himself moving very slowly (slow spell).


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru's nap continues uninterrupted as his fellows battle the beholder.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 25, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion roars in rage, riding the pain of his eldritch wounds as he soars through the air like a spear, aiming for the Eye tyrant with his outstretched sword.  

[sblock=Round3]

Will save:  d20+7=18.  Takes 8 hp damage 

Charge Attack, Knight's challenge active, round2/7.
AC 20 next round (21+1 from shield use-2charge)
To hit d20+14=25; Damage d20+5=9 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Will save (1d20 2=6)[/sblock] Darius slaps Jonas on the back to clear the water from his lungs, and starts trying to wring the water out of Jonas's clothes as he urges him to higher ground. While being thus preoccupied, he fails to care enough to resist the effects of another ray.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

Jonas

slowly 


signals

to

Bruno

to 

come

and 

sit

on

top

of 

Darius


----------



## Scotley (Jun 25, 2008)

All this life saving has worn Darius out and he feels the need to join Moru in a nap.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 26, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)




OOC: Thanks, that's what I was afraid of.  I'm all out of cool descriptions for missing my attack rolls, but that's what happened (again).


----------



## xedr (Jun 30, 2008)

Darius snores softly from beneath Bruno's big behind.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 1, 2008)

*Round 4*

Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Water Elemental 9
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4

Alarion roars in rage, riding the pain of his eldritch wounds as he soars through the air like a spear, aiming for the Eye tyrant with his outstretched sword. The blade misses by inches and gives the Beholder quite a start. 

Soulfetter's lastest missile whisles through the air, but passes harmlessly below the Beholder.

Jonas slowly signals to Bruno to come and sit on Darius.

Drueglefish continues to run away, now only the most sharpeared among you can even hear him. 

Raul reloads his MW light crossbow again and fires at the eye beast, bouncing the bolt off the thick hide.

Thea attempts to 'save' Berfubble from the water.

Moru's nap continues uninterrupted as his fellows battle the beholder. 

The water of the pond thrashes violently as the elemental thrashes about unable to reach the beholder.

Darius snores softly from beneath Bruno's big behind. 

The mystical quarterstaff continues beating on the beholder beast, but again fails to do any damage to the creature's incredibly tough body.

Damnable aberrations, thinks Brae, calling upon Meda's help again to summon more aid. The cleric shakes his head, grasps the holy symbol around his neck and calls for divine aid.

A cloud of fine silvery mist appears behind the beholder, and in a surge of radiance emerges a a beast half horse and half eagle, with feathers and hide of gold and silver, glittering in its brilliance as it brings its sharp beak and talons to bear against the enemy.

Berfubble grumbles at Thea's attempts to 'save' him but somehow manages to get off a blast of magic missiles that strike the terrible orb. 

The Beholder rises higher and unleashes more eye rays (1d20+5=12, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=19) striking Alarion, the Hippogriff, Berfubble and Soulfetter. (DC18 Will Saves Please). Angry at being attacked in person he unleashes a cone of flame down on Alarion and the Hippogriff. (Fire Damage (5d4=11) reflex save DC19 for half). 

OOC: Concentration Check (1d20+12 =30)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 1, 2008)

*SoulFetter Strikes Again*

[sblock=For GMs]SoulFetter missed again, which really doesn't matter because he also failed his will save. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 1, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=saves]
Will Save: 1d20+7=25, Reflex save: 1d20+4=14

Next action assumes he can still fight, given the will save.
[/sblock]


Alarion grits his teeth in defiance to the eye ray, but is unable to avoid the gout of flame.  His garments smoking, and his skin blistering, he is still defiant.  Aided by the power of divine flight, he continues his assault, slashing twice with his blade.  

[sblock=Round 4]

Assuming flanking bonus from hippogriff (thanks for the placement, dont even need a 5'step)  
Knight's challenge active, round 3/7
AC 22
HP 46/65

Attack 18, damage 11 

Attack 21, damage 11 

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 1, 2008)

*Raul misses again*

Raul surveys the extended battlefield and sighes as he reloads his MW light crossbow.  Things do not appear to be going well for the Constables.  Raul sights in the eye tyrant again, this time trying not to hit the flying Alarion who has now entered his field of view.  His shot flys off into the blue, nowhere near his target.

[sblock=roll]
Now it takes a full 20 to hit:
MW lt cb on ET (1d20+4=14) 

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 1, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Concentration check (1d20 2=8)
P.S. Going on vacation July 2-8 with no internet access. 
[/sblock]Darius continues snoozing, dreaming about being surrounded by big, smelly dogs.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2008)

Jonas fires a pair of arrows at the eye monster, but being slower than normal seems to have spolied his aim and the arrows go wide.

[sblock]
Jonas fires at the Eye monster (multishot) (1d20+10=13, 1d6+2=5, 1d6+2=4) 
[/sblock]

OOC: The good news is I found a new use for multishot, since it's a standard action I can still use Multishot under the slow spell


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

OOC:  That's too cool, Mr. Rules Lawyer!  (Hehehe Does my heart good to see someone get the best of Scotley like that!!) 

 Errrr, ok, so ya got the best of me, too.     Oh, well, it's a small price to pay!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

The quarterstaff of force continues its assault, joined now by the radiant hipogriff using claw and beak to try to slay the foe. Unfortunately, neither is able to inflict any appreciable damage upon the beholder.

Brae turns his attention to his companions that have been affect by the beholder's rays, praying to Meda to dispel the enemy's magics.


*AC: 21 (touch 10); Hit Points: 50/50
Spiritual Weapon: duration 3 4, 5,6 rounds, damage 1d8+2, attack bonus +8,  attack vrs beholder 16 (miss)

Move to G16; Cast Dispel Magic, targeting Thea (dispel check: 22)

Attacks for Celestial Hipogriff: 11 (miss), 25 (miss), 14 (miss) (with flanking)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]*


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Brae turns his attention to his companions that have been affect by the beholder's rays, praying to Meda to dispel the enemy's magics.
> Cast _Dispel Magic_, trying to target as many of his companions as possible.



[sblock=Rhun/Brae]Give us an order of magical effects to be dispelled, starting with the one you want dispelled first.  Thanks.  It could possibly take a separate spell for each effect, just so you know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 2, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  That's too cool, Mr. Rules Lawyer!  (Hehehe Does my heart good to see someone get the best of Scotley like that!!)
> 
> Errrr, ok, so ya got the best of me, too.     Oh, well, it's a small price to pay!




OOC: Yes, excellent use of the feat. Just the sort of thing it is good for.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Rhun/Brae]Give us an order of magical effects to be dispelled, starting with the one you want dispelled first.  Thanks.  It could possibly take a separate spell for each effect, just do you know.[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
Yes, you are right...I didn't read "Area Dispel" well enough. I'll change my post...
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

Rhun/Brae,

Just go ahead and make a new post for your _dispel magic_ so that there's no way we'll miss it.  So, whenever you're ready, go ahead.  Brae figures that all of the effects in place on the Ocular Czar are all going to have the same caster level.


----------



## jkason (Jul 4, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

In the midst of the chaos, Retbi wriggles his way out of his wizard's backpack. Nose twitching, he bounds onto Moru's head, biting at his ear and chattering away angrily. The wizard bats at his familiar before jolting awake, angrily saying, "He did what to me?"

Without bothering to stand, Moru reaches in his spell component pouch and tosses a dart into the air, spitting out a Sylvanopteran phrase as he does so. The dart flies much farther than the wizard's muscles ever could have accomplished, dripping a bright green fluid as it flies. 

Unfortunately, it skids ineffectually across the creature's surface, and the wizard swears under his breath.

[sblock=OOC] Argh! So close: Ranged touch;acid damage vs. Eye Tyrant (1d20+5=11, 2d4=6) Missed it by two.

On the upside, staying prone gives Moru a +4 against ranged attacks, so maybe he'll stay awake long enough to hit with something next round.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 4, 2008)

OOC: Dispel magic on Thea, dispel check: 22


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Round 5*

Eye Tyrant 25 (AC 26 touch 13)
Alarion 24
Soulfetter 22
Jonas 21
Druglefish 21
Raul 14
Thea 14
Moru 10
Water Elemental 9
Darius 8
Brae 7
Berfubble 4

Alarion grits his teeth in defiance to the eye ray, but is unable to avoid the gout of flame. His garments smoking, and his skin blistering, he is still defiant. Aided by the power of divine flight, he continues his assault, slashing twice with his blade. He finds the beholder's hide impervious to his attacks this time. 

Soulfetter abondons his attacks on the beholder to aid in providing protection from the water. 

Jonas fires a pair of arrows at the eye monster, but being slower than normal seems to have spolied his aim and the arrows go wide.

Raul surveys the extended battlefield and sighes as he reloads his MW light crossbow. Things do not appear to be going well for the Constables. Raul sights in the eye tyrant again, this time trying not to hit the flying Alarion who has now entered his field of view. His shot flys off into the blue, nowhere near his target.

Thea continues to try and 'help' Berfubble. (OOC: Anybody seen Thea/pathfinderq1 lately?) Before she can do much to hamper him, Brae's magic breaks the enchantment and she ceases trying to save him.

In the midst of the chaos, Retbi wriggles his way out of his wizard's backpack. Nose twitching, he bounds onto Moru's head, biting at his ear and chattering away angrily. The wizard bats at his familiar before jolting awake, angrily saying, "He did what to me?"

Without bothering to stand, Moru reaches in his spell component pouch and tosses a dart into the air, spitting out a Sylvanopteran phrase as he does so. The dart flies much farther than the wizard's muscles ever could have accomplished, dripping a bright green fluid as it flies.

Unfortunately, it skids ineffectually across the creature's surface, and the wizard swears under his breath.

Darius continues snoozing, dreaming about being surrounded by big, smelly dogs. 

The quarterstaff of force continues its assault, joined now by the radiant hipogriff using claw and beak to try to slay the foe. Unfortunately, neither is able to inflict any appreciable damage upon the beholder.

Brae turns his attention to his companions that have been affect by the beholder's rays, praying to Meda to dispel the enemy's magics.

Seeing the Beholder attacked by multiple foes, Berfubble pauses his own attack to drink a potion, causing several wounds on his body to heal. 

The Beholder retreats behind the cloud, which limits his ability to attack the Constables, but also provides him concealment. 

[sblock=Helfdan and Rhun]Alarion and the Hippogriff get attacks of opportunity against the retreating Beholder. You can pursue him, but that is going to make Alarion and the Hippogriff the subject of all the ray attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 8, 2008)

OOC: Maps.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 8, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion slashes once more at the fleeing horror, but once more his blade fails to score it's thick hide.   He cannot clearly see the eye tyrant anymore, and is wary of the noxious cloud.  

_I am here to protect them_, he thinks to himself, _not to gain personal glory._   He takes a moment to verify his allies are all safey behind him, then flies to his right, to try and keep the beast in sight, lest it attack his friends once more.  As he approaches the hippogriff, he mutters:  "Hold, brave creature.  Let us see what it means to do." 
[sblock=Round 5]

Move action to move to M10.  
Ready a 'partial charge' in case it attacks us:   would miss anyways 

Knight's challenge active, round 3/7
AC 22 (20 if he has to charge)  
HP 46/65

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Thea seemed to stumble a bit as the magics which had clouded her mind were wiped away.  She looked around a bit blearily, trying to take stock of the situation once more.  She could remember what had happened, though, and she felt a momentary blush of embarrassment at her foolishness.  She took a single step back, away from both the water and Berfubble, then tried to see where the beholder had fled to.

OOC: 5-foot step back (down on the map), looking for a useful target- though I doubt any of her spells would be particularly useful, even if she had line of sight...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter's massive head swivels on his neck as he scans the battlefield for friends in danger from the nefarious, sneaky water waiting for its chance to suck them under.


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer (cloud round 5/6, haste round 1/6)*

Surveying the field, Moru notices Jonas' plight. 

"That, at least, I can fix," the wizard says, pulling a shaving of licorice root from his pouch. He bites off the bit of root, spitting it on the ground as he also spits out some Sylvanoptera, and points to Jonas. Even as the ranger stops moving through the magical molasses that hindered him, Alarion, Bruno, Berfubble, and Thea suddenly seem to blur with additional speed. Even Darius, though he seems still asleep, appears to shudder involuntarily.

[sblock=OOC] Casting Haste, lasts 6 rounds. Negates the slow effect on Jonas, and gives the others the bonuses listed at the link (attack, movement, AC, etc). [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter's massive head swivels on his neck as he scans the battlefield for friends in danger from the nefarious, sneaky water waiting for its chance to suck them under.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

The hippogriff strikes our at the fleeing beholder, but to no avail.

Meanwhile, Brae takes the opportunity to cast a protective spell upon himself. That done, he calls out to his companions in a low, steady voice. "Perhaps we should consider a tactical withdrawal? This beast could well prove beyond our abilities."



*AC: 24 (touch 13); Hit Points: 50/50
Spiritual Weapon: duration 2 3 4, 5,6 rounds, damage 1d8+2, attack bonus +8,  [/url]

Cast shield of faith, +3 to AC for 6 minutes

AoO for Celestial Hipogriff: 7 (miss)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]*_[/QUOTE]_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: 5-foot step back (down on the map), looking for a useful target- though I doubt any of her spells would be particularly useful, even if she had line of sight...




OOC: We really do expect to have some foes that will be more fun for Thea and her particular brand of magic soon.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2008)

For his part, the beholder seems interested in calling it a draw as well. He is moving away at speed now using the cloud as cover.


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

*Hippogriff*

The Hippogriff circles impatiently about 20 yards away and 15 feet in the air in the direction in which the Eye Tyrant retreated and entered the woods.  It looks at Brae anxiously, and you would swear that if it could talk it might be saying, _"Come on, Boss!  Hop on my back and let's go get him!  What have I got to lose? Grrrr, I'm a horse on a mission!"_


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The battered knight slowly backs away until he lands close to the others.  "Are you all well, firends?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Braevil smiles and calls the hippogriff down to him. He pats the majestic creature on the neck. "Thank you for your aid, friend, but I'm afraid that beast is more than a match for just you and I. Today, discretion is the better part of valor." After a few moments, Brae looks about at his companions. "Is anyone injured?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 9, 2008)

The Hippogriff nuzzles Monsignor Talisker affectionately.


----------



## Lou (Jul 9, 2008)

*Raul's lament*

"And that is why I choose to fight with my hands when I can.  I can't hit the broad side of a dragon with this thing."  Raul stares at the masterwork light crossbow with disgust.  Raul will move to check on his fellow constables.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2008)

Jonas gives a nod of thanks to Moru as he comes back to normal speed. He calls Bruno over as he see that the eye monster is leaving.

"I'll stick to fighting orcs. That wasn't fun."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 9, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"Just stay out of the water, for the sake of the Gods!  Who knows what the heck is in there, just waiting to have us for a snack.  Well, maybe more a meal than a snack, but still . . ."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2008)

Brae shakes his head and smiles at the rest of the constables. "I hate to say it, but we were outclassed. Where did that thing come from anyway? I've seen many strange things in my life, but never a beholder falling from the sky."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: We really do expect to have some foes that will be more fun for Thea and her particular brand of magic soon.




Like some nice orcs, with Will saves roughly comparable to the mental equivalent of Jello?  Please...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 10, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Brae shakes his head and smiles at the rest of the constables. "I hate to say it, but we were outclassed. Where did that thing come from anyway? I've seen many strange things in my life, but never a beholder falling from the sky."




"Indeed," Thea said a bit petulantly as she continued to look around- just in case the creature returned.  "If anyone has an explanation about where that thing came from- or why it showed up, I'd love to hear it.  And I suppose we ought to see about tracking down that ranger fellow, who seems to have fled for the hills..."


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



pathfinderq1 said:


> "Indeed," Thea said a bit petulantly as she continued to look around- just in case the creature returned.  "If anyone has an explanation about where that thing came from- or why it showed up, I'd love to hear it.  And I suppose we ought to see about tracking down that ranger fellow, who seems to have fled for the hills..."




The cloud of noxious gas begins to dissapate as the constables consider their surprise opponent. Moru turns to his mentor. 

"Master Berfuble, I could be wrong, but I could have sworn that aberration knew you personally?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Haswan Berfubble*

"Yes, Moru my lad, he was after me.  I am sorry that so many others were endangered by him.  You have all now met Padernic Arles, one of the most evil, malignant creatures ever to breathe this sweet air.  Arles has had it in for me for a good, long time now, even before I assumed my Professorial duties.  I humbly apologize to you all, especially to you, Carolton, and I thank you all for your assistance in my time of great need.  But, in the 'plus' column, there is a bounty posted by the LCA on Beholders, and it applies not only to those who defeat one of the aberrations, but it extends even to those who survive an encounter with one!  Moru, you can expect your renown in the guild to increase considerably because of this." 

Carolton Drueglefish has now made his way slowly back to the group, looking considerably the worse for wear.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Alarion* 

Alarion sheathes his blade before addressing Brae.  "That monster was indeed vile and powerful, good priest.  But our survival, in large part, was due to your actions both in attack and support.  Let me again state, now that we have fought side by side, how glad I am to have you join our squadron... "  His speech trails off as he notices the sleeping former soldier.  "Methinks someone should awaken Darius..."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Like some nice orcs, with Will saves roughly comparable to the mental equivalent of Jello?  Please...




OOC: Didn't we tell you? All orcs have iron will as a bonus feat and +6 on wisdom in this world...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2008)

With the end of the battle and the retreat of your foe the magical effects of the eye rays begin to fade. The stinking cloud gone, you can see no sign of the beholder. There is a lingering smell of rotten egg in the air...


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

Or maybe that rotten egg smell is just the residue of the cloud left in your nasal passages.

OOC:  Congrats to Scotley on achieving 9th level!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

Brae offers Alarion a slight bow. "Thank you for your kind words, Sir Knight. I must admit, though, that most of my prayers seem to be only 'for show' against that thing." The cleric looks about the area, as if half expecting the beholder to return. "Perhaps we should continue are conversation somewhere...well, more secure."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 10, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"You are wise, friend."  Alarion turns to the others.  "Now where is it that master Drueglefish was to guide us to?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC:  Just in case that was a serious question posing as an IC remark, I thought I'd help out.  Carolton Druegelfish was telling you about:

"Harcort's Mill" see post 273:  http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4273594&postcount=273


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Brae scratches at his beard."I believe it was this Harcort's Mill. However, we were discussing visiting the local Sheriff, just to ensure we don't step on any toes."


----------



## xedr (Jul 11, 2008)

Darius awakens suddenly, crying out [highlight]"Beware the water my friends!"[/highlight] Looking confused, he decides it was all a crazy dream and apologizes for dozing off on duty. Darius stands and stretches, pausing to stare in wonderment at Alarion's singed appearance. [highlight]"What the heck happened to you?"[/highlight]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter shakes the cobwebs as he 'comes to.'  "Everyone OK?  _That_ was fun!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 15, 2008)

So what's the plan now?  Is that enough "constable-ing" for one day, or are you still headed to Harcort's Mill after you check in with the sheriff?


----------



## Lou (Jul 15, 2008)

*Raul ready to move*

"Are we visiting the sheriff now?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 15, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion shakes out his singed cloak, and nods to Raul.  "I believe 'tis best if we hurry on to the sherriff."   He then turns to Brae.  "Kind priest, as we are far from the temple, could I impose on you to tend to my wounds?  I hope you do not take offense at my presumption."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

"No imposition at all, good Sir Knight. Though I must admit, I used the greatest portion of my powers against that beast." Brae smiles and places his hands over the warrior's wound, praying for Meda's charity in healing the man.


*How much healing does Alarion need?


Drop animalistic power for Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+6), healing 17 points to Alrion*


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III + (d) fly
[/sblock]_


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

Alarion has 46/65 hp (down 19pts)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

*Helfdan, see above...17 points healed.*


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 17, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The knight smiles as the pain of his burns all but vanishes.  "My thanks, good priest!  Now on to our meeting with the Sheriff!"  He whistles for Bayard, and the massive, armored horse trots over regally despite the fact that it hid during the fight.  Depite the heavy armor, Alarion steps easily into the saddle, and readies his lance. 

[sblock=OOC]

Hp 63/65 = ready to rock!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2008)

*On to Harcourt's Mill*

Professor Berfubble looks extremely embarassed that you were inadvertently drawn in to his feud with Arles:  "My apologies, Sirs!  I will report this encounter to the LCA immediately!  Maybe there is something that can be done to prevent any future attacks right here in the very shadow of Lauralie Summerhome.  At any rate, I wish you much success in your endavors!  And I'm very pleased with your progress, Moru."

Carolton Drueglefish slautes Jonas, Alarion and Darius (it's a studmuffin/warrior/buttkicker thing) and nods amiably to the rest of you as you take your leave.  "Haswan, did you see what happened to my fishing pole?  I guess the fishing in this particular hole is all played out for at least the rest of this day!  Let's go get a brew!"

(So, it's Mill Time for the Constables, and Miller Time for Berfubble and Drueglefish!)


----------



## xedr (Jul 17, 2008)

Darius looks around, trying to decide which way to walk. [highlight]"Um, where exactly would we find the sheriff?"[/highlight] he asks Druglefish.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

Brae nods in response to Alarion's thanks, and turns as Darius questions Druegelfish about the location of the Sheriff. "We should also consider getting a good night's rest before seeking out the Mill, as I spent a considerable portion of my power for the day during our fight with this Arles."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 18, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: What time is it?  For some reason I was thinking it's morning.

[sblock=OOC Questions]_If_ it is morning, shouldn't we go on with our mission?  I mean, practically - for surviveability - I understand that we're running a little low on resources.  But would Constables really knock off for the day a couple of hours after their shift starts 'cause they're a little tired? I'm not trying to be difficult, and didn't want to post IC if I'm overstepping or if it's actually late afternoon, but it doesn't really seem like we've done much today.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

I think the fight with Arles was in the morning (correct me if I'm wrong, Scotley), so after that (which took very little actual time), recovering, messing around, etc., we'll say it's about noon?

7/21 edit: Answer to Darius:
"The sheriff is to be found a short distance down the road in the second village, Pleasant Ford."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2008)

*OOC: Seems right...but I figured the local Sheriff is probably at least a couple hours away, or the area would still fall under the jurisdiction of the city, right? So I was just guessing by the time we reach the sheriff and discuss, it will probably be late afternoon/evening...*


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2008)

*DM's musing*

Hmm, well, the constabulary of Lauralie Summerhome generally has a jurisdiction limited to one Ward of the city.  And then there are the just-outside-the-wall types like Alarion's buddy Upjohn.  But this is a couple of miles down the road, far enough to be considered a separate village, but not a long journey by any means.  Still, we'll go with your preference for starting tomorrow to keep things simple, 'cause:  "If the constables ain't happy, ain't NOBODY happy!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 19, 2008)

"Even if we aren't ready to start the actual visit to the mill, perhaps we ought to seek out the sheriff and speak with him.  That shouldn't take too much energy, and personally I'd like to say that we accomplished something on our trip out here- getting smacked around by a giant floating eyeball does not qualify as a successful outing.  And anyway, perhaps the sheriff might have some information that we can use in planning our trip to the mill..."  Thea tried to sound reasonable, but it was obvious that their less-than stellar performance against the beholder was bothering her.

OOC: I think we ought to at least make contact with the sheriff, though I will agree that actually going to the mill can wait until folks are rested.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: I think we ought to at least make contact with the sheriff, though I will agree that actually going to the mill can wait until folks are rested.




*I concur.*


----------



## Leif (Jul 20, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

The Ranger in his fishing vest looks puzzled.  "You appear to be in agreement, then, but you're all just standing around like you're waiting for someone to guide you."  He hitches up his breeches, takes his fishing vest off, revealing his armor, folds the vest carefully, and hands it to Professor Berfubble.  Then he checks his blade in its sheath, and says, "Alrighty then!  Follow me, men!  I am the guide around here, after all," he says with a glance at Jonas as if he wonders why Jonas didn't take charge.  And with that, Carolton Drueglefish begins to proceed down the road.  "Just wait here for me, Haswan, I'll be back before you know it."

"Yesssss, Carolton, whatever you say," says Haswan Berfubble with an exasperated look on his face.  Professor Berfubble then casually flings Drueglefish's fishing vest on a large rock under the nearest tree, and moves to bring up the rear of the procession.  "I mean, really!  It's not like I'm a Full Professor at the LCA or anything!  These armsmen just treat us like we're their common valets," says Professor Berfubble with a wink to Moru.

Edit Not, 7/21:  post #411 now contains an answer to Daruis's last question.  My apologies for not seeing the question earlier.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 20, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The knight chuckles from Bayard's saddle as their two erstwhile guides banter.  A look of repproach crosses his face as suddenly he climbs down from the saddle and walks alongside Thea.  "Forgive my ill manners, milady Amalthea!  I was quite high-strung after the battle, and expecting further foes, thus I prepared for lance-combat.  But for a trip such as this, 'tis unseemly that I ride whilst you walk.  I shall walk as well, and Bayard can carry you, if you will."  He then adds with a smile: "And as for being o'ermatched by the horrid beast, your concern is misplaced.  There is no greater glory than standing your ground 'gainst an unbeatable foe!  I believe our courage on that lakeshore earned us the blessings of Barcarus and Terak -- thus are we all both alive and hale."  The destrier seems to snort in agreement.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 21, 2008)

Helfdan said:


> *Alarion*
> 
> The knight chuckles from Bayard's saddle as their two erstwhile guides banter.  A look of repproach crosses his face as suddenly he climbs down from the saddle and walks alongside Thea.  "Forgive my ill manners, milady Amalthea!  I was quite high-strung after the battle, and expecting further foes, thus I prepared for lance-combat.  But for a trip such as this, 'tis unseemly that I ride whilst you walk.  I shall walk as well, and Bayard can carry you, if you will."  He then adds with a smile: "And as for being o'ermatched by the horrid beast, your concern is misplaced.  There is no greater glory than standing your ground 'gainst an unbeatable foe!  I believe our courage on that lakeshore earned us the blessings of Barcarus and Terak -- thus are we all both alive and hale."  The destrier seems to snort in agreement.




"It isn't so much a concern of being overmatched that bothers me," Thea replied calmly.  "But rather that I am a constable, and much like our Magistrate, I fight to win.  I'll admit the courage, and the blessings, for as you say, we stood up to the creature and lived- but I would still prefer to have been victorious."  She paused, and looked over at the horse.   "And as to having me ride, while you walk- don't be daft.  I'm a city girl, and I'd feel ridiculous perched up there, never mind that I've no training as a rider.  Besides, I'm wearing no heavy armor, carrying almost no equipment save for my Haversack- and Indract is already on my case for being the least fit of this team.  If he heard I was slacking off by taking a pony ride, I'd be on double workouts for a week.  If it really nags your sense of honor _that_ much to ride the horse that you are specially trained to handle, while a woman walks, while that is easily solved."  In the space of a heartbeat, Thea reached up and turned her wide-brimmed hat around backwards- by the time she had finished there was a twinkle of magic, and her appearance changed to that of a slightly-built young man with the faintest shade of a moustache.  "There, that should do."  While the speech still had Thea's cadence and accent, it was deeper, more gruff.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 21, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> "And as to having me ride, while you walk- don't be daft.  I'm a city girl, and I'd feel ridiculous perched up there, never mind that I've no training as a rider.  Besides, I'm wearing no heavy armor, carrying almost no equipment save for my Haversack- and Indract is already on my case for being the least fit of this team.  If he heard I was slacking off by taking a pony ride, I'd be on double workouts for a week.  If it really nags your sense of honor _that_ much to ride the horse that you are specially trained to handle, while a woman walks, while that is easily solved."  In the space of a heartbeat, Thea reached up and turned her wide-brimmed hat around backwards- by the time she had finished there was a twinkle of magic, and her appearance changed to that of a slightly-built young man with the faintest shade of a moustache.  "There, that should do."  While the speech still had Thea's cadence and accent, it was deeper, more gruff.




Alarion laughs as he removes his helm and hangs it from his saddlebow.  "'Tis not a matter of honor.  E'en now, my mother would still tan my hide, regardless of my golden spurs,  if I were so ill-mannered as to ride  whilst you walk.  But worry not, should danger arise, manners shall be set aside."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 21, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

_Glad am I to have found a team that holds as highly to the ideals of honor and responsibility as I.  This easy comraderie reminds me of home . . . my family and tribe.  Gods grant that prove myself worthy of this new family._

SoulFetter falls in alongside his peers.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish -- To Pleasant Ford*

Carolton Drueglefish continues to lead the Constables to the second village down the road, Pleasant Ford, where the sheriff is to be found.  The first village is just about two-and-a-half miles outside Lauralie Summerhome.  It is an extremely tiny wide spot in the road called simply Planting.  It is, evidently, the center in the immediate area of agricultural activity.  For its small population, Planting seems to have a large number of buildings.  The constables soon discover that these are silos, grain bins, seed storage buildings, and equpment sheds for storing farming implements that belong to the farmers who live in Lauralie Summerhome.  Luckily, none of the Constables blinks in Planting, so no one misses it altogether.   Then, as quickly as they enter the village, they leave, and proceed toward Pleasant Ford.

Drueglefish says, "Keep up now, that's it, step lively, we're almost there."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 21, 2008)

Leif said:


> post #411 now contains an answer to Daruis's last question.  My apologies for not seeing the question earlier.




OOC: Funny that #411 would turn out to be an informational post. 

Sorry please forgive, haven't been sleeping much as we have a new puppy at home. Sleep deprivation always makes me silly.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2008)

Brae continues walking, using his quarterstaff as a walking stick, and relatively used to lots of travel in his service to Meda.


----------



## Leif (Jul 21, 2008)

Scotley said:


> Sorry please forgive, haven't been sleeping much as we have a new puppy at home. Sleep deprivation always makes me silly.



Is that your only excuse??


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 22, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

The young knight continues to walk with his companions, closely followed by Bayard.  "Know you how many armsmen the sheriff has at his disposal, master Druegelfish?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

"That I cannot say, Sir Knight.  I would expect 3-5 regular deputies, and he may be able to raise some additional troops from among the citizens for emergencies, but I wouldn't imagine that these would be worth very much."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The knight from Tovarre smiles at the news.  "There is a silver lining in this situation, then, my friends.  For they should then welcome our assistance rather than feel slighted."


----------



## Lou (Jul 26, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

The half-elf monk walks briskly along with his fellow constables.  He has not seen this area in some time, so he renews his acquaintance with the surroundings outside the city walls.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2008)

OOC: Sorry I've been sidelined by my inability to consistently accesses the boards compounded by being really busy. 

The Constables find themselves in the little village of Pleasant Ford which is quite ah pleasant. The villiage is obviously named for a gentle crossing of a small river. From the looks of the buildings' thick walls, high doors and placement up slope you'd venture a guess that the river is prone to be less pleasant at other times of the year. The local tavern is the Hops and Rye. A blacksmith specializing in farm implements, a horse lot, a cobbler, a general goods store again mostly catering to farmers' needs, a seed store and various other agriculture related businesses round out the village. A temple to Meda and the Sheriff's station can be found on the village square. The station is a small, but stout and apparently well maintained little building.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 27, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

The knight takes a look around the small village, then walks up beside Carolton as they head towards the Sheriff's station.


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Carolton Drueglefish*

The crusty veteran ranger smiles at the brash young knight of Tovarre.  "Hail, Sir Alarion.  How farest thou this fine day?  I trust that the horrors of the Eye Tyrant are all now forgotten?  When he says this, Drueglefish instantly turns a deep crimson, almost purple!  "But I forget myself.  'Twas not thee that fled the scene like a frightened girl, 'Twas ME!"


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 29, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion laughs.  "Worry not, master ranger!  Only a fool would not feel fear when facing such a beast.  But If you feel the need to prove your worth in battle - to yourself, as we require no such proof, and already hold you in high esteem - you are more than welcome to come with us when we face these orc renegades."  He opens the door to the sherriff's office, gesturing for the others to step through.  "Let us see what the local justice keeper has to say."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

Brae steps through the door, nodding his thanks to the knight, and looks around the room beyond slowly, giving his eyes a minute to adjust from the brightness of the day.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 29, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter ducks and turns slightly to fit through the doorway, clapping a hand to Alarion's shoulder as he passes.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

It is rather dim inside the thick-walled building with its slitted windows. The inside is a large main room. Three doors lead from the room. One stands open while the other two much heavier iron-bound oaken doors are locked tight. As Constables you can guess they lead to the armory and the lockup. Stairs lead up and down as well. The sound of coughing comes from beyond the open door. Going closer you see a handsome middle aged man sitting behind a desk with a blanket wrapped around his hunched shoulders. He is pale and sweating. He looks up from rummy eyes and asks "May I help you?" He blinks and his face lightens as at least some of your number are familiar to him. "Carolton, what brings you to town?" 


[sblock=Alarion]You recognize Sir Upjohn, fellow knight and jousting partner as the sheriff. He looks quite ill compared to the last time you saw him.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2008)

The ranger responds, "Well sir, these Constables would like to talk to you."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 30, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

*"Morwyn's Mercy!"*  Alarion makes his way to the sheriff's side.  "You look unwell, milord.  It seems it is us who must offer help, in more than one problem."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

Sir Upjohn shivers obviously feverish. "Yes, I am a bit under the weather and short handed at the moment. There's been a mine cave-in and most of my people are there helping out while I'm stuck her with this blasted fever." He looks up at Alarion, "So what can I do for you Constable? I don't believe I'll be up for jousting again for a few days at least."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

"Let me take a look at you, Sheriff," says Braevil, pushing past his companions. "We need to make sure you don't have anything too serious."


*Heal +10 to diagnos the Sheriff.*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]Brae quickly determines that the Sheriff has Slimy Doom. His condition is more serious than he realizes. More importantly, Brae suspects the disease is not natural in origin but likely the result of a contagion spell cast within the last 3 days.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2008)

Brae sighs deeply. "Sheriff, I'm afraid that's no ordinary fever. You look to have a bad case of _Slimy Doom_. Indeed, I don't think this is natural at all, but the result of a vile spell cast upon you." The cleric reaches into his pack and begins to remove the supplies necessary to help the man. Now, I've not the proper magics prepared to remove this affliction, so I will have to treat you the old fashioned way." Brae continues to ramble on as he begins to treat the man. "I'd like to know what happened though? Have any unusual encounters lately? A run in with a foul witch, or perhaps a wicked gnome?" 


*Heal Check to treat disease: 19*


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 1, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"Our business can wait, Sir Upjohn.  Let Constable Braevil tend to you, he is one of Holy Meda's fine priests."  

 The young knight apears thoughtful as he watches Brae work.


----------



## xedr (Aug 1, 2008)

Seeing that all is not as it should be, Darius steps outside to keep watch. He finds a shady spot with a good view of the approaches to the station and keeps an eye out for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Leif (Aug 2, 2008)

Rhun said:


> "A run in with a foul witch, or perhaps a wicked gnome?"



[sblock=OOC] Yeah, you gotta watch those blasted illegitimate gnomes! hehehehehehe[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2008)

Outside, Darius finds Pleasant Ford to be the very definition of ordinary. Indeed were he to check the Lauralie Summerhome Constable's Training Handbook, fifth edition, revised, he is confident that he'd find a picture Pleasant Ford next to the entry for ordinary. Simple people go about their daily business and nod politely to the constable as they pass.  

Inside Brae is confident that he has arrived in time to help the Sheriff. The disease should be taken care of. Sir Upjohn is weak however and could remain vulnerable to additional illness (Con. score currently 4).

"Hmmm, I don't remember any such encounter. We rode out to the mine and as we were taking a look around..." He stops, with a look of revelation on his face. "Can animals carry this disease? I startled a weasel out there, it jumped right on my boot and I thought it would go right up my leg, but it just leaped away as quickly as it came. It was right after that when I started to feel ill."


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



Scotley said:


> "Can animals carry this disease? I startled a weasel out there, it jumped right on my boot and I thought it would go right up my leg, but it just leaped away as quickly as it came. It was right after that when I started to feel ill."




Moru perks up at the mention of weasels. "It's not natural for weasels to carry it, I can assure you of that," he says, adjusting his backpack, "but I suppose it's an ingenious-if-cruel way to spread something like this, infecting an innocent animal."


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

Moru, please give us a Spellcraft skill check?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

"I am quite certain that this afflication came from mystical sources." Brae thinks a moment as he continues to tend the Sheriff. "Could a weasel, perhaps, serve as a wizard's familiar?" This question is directed to his companions, rather than Sir Upjohn. The next, however, is directed back to the Sheriff. "Have you had any problems with a wizard or such?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2008)

"Why, I don't believe I've offended anyone at the LCA of late. I've always been quite cordial with the wizards here abouts. Most of them prefer to live in the city, but a few have country places out here..."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 4, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion stands deep in thought listening to his friends, then looks up, his face grim.  "A wizard could do this...  but could not a druid also do it?  A mad, evil druid, for sure, but we all know someone who meets that description..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Brae raises an eyebrow at Alarion's words. "We do?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*OOC:  DM amusement!*

OOC:  Oh, that's right!  You guys need to tell Brae the sordid details of your run-in(s) with Thaddeus Thornapple!


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 5, 2008)

*Alarion* 

Alarion speaks grimly.  "A villain most base known as Thaddeus Thornapple...  curiously enough, he holds a particular enmity towards mages.  He has, in the past, been little more than an annoyance, but less than a fortnight ago he unleashed a swarm of murderous vermin upon our streets.  I wonder what his interest in this mine, and his enmity with good Sir Upjohn may be...  "   

[sblock=OOC]
blast from the past:
Initial description by Iggy
The inner workings of a madman's mind
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: I'll have little opportunity to post until Friday.


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*



Rhun said:


> "Could a weasel, perhaps, serve as a wizard's familiar?" This question is directed to his companions, rather than Sir Upjohn.




Moru chuckles, and Retbi, wondering what the joke is, peaks his head out of his master's backpack and perches on his shoulder. He chitters something, wiggling his nose at the ill man behind the desk.

"I seem to recall seeing a weasel familiar somewhere," Moru says, pointing his thumb to Retbi. His smile flattens, however, as he notes, "But this particular trouble-maker was with me and the rest of the boys on our rescue mission when this contagion was cast."

[sblock=OOC]Retbi Spellcraft Aid Another (1d20+10=27)

Spellcraft (w/ +2 from Retbi Aid Another) (1d20+16=20)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*Moru Sen*

Moru suspecting that magic may be behind Sir Upjohn's affliction, inspects the ailing knight's conidtion.  As he leans in close to Sir Upjohn, Moru detects a slight chemical air, and the faintest whif of Hemlock and Devil's Wort.

[sblock=Moru]The spellcraft check was for this.  Moru recognizes the presence of components used in the _Cause Disease_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Brae grins at Moru "Of course, of course. I knew I had seen a weasel familiar somewhere." The cleric then looks at Alarion. "Though I know little of druids, and certainly less of this 'Thornapple' bloke, I believe druids sometimes have animal friends. I don't know that they could deliver a _contagion_ spell that way, but it is certainly a possibility."

Brae begins to repack his supplies into his bag. "The good thing for Sir Upjohn here is that I reached him in time. I believe you will recover, Sheriff, though I advise remaining off your feet for a few days until you are feeling stronger. You were quite close to the point of no return."


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*Sir Upjohn*

"I thank you for your help and kindness, Constable!  I'll take it as easy as I can for awhile, but things around here have been rather upset of late, and the Law must never sleep, you know!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

"You are welcome, of course, Sherriff. And if you should happen to have any further...ah, 'unusual encounters', please don't hesitate to send from me. Neither myself nor Meda has much use for those who wander about trying to spread disease. In fact, I'd like to run into this "Thornapple" and introduce him to my staff." Brae picks up his quarterstaff and thumps it on the floor. Then he smiles. "However, that is certainly not our reason for coming. We have some information that has led us to investigate some orcs that appear to be operating out of Harcourt's Mill. Since this falls under your jurisdiction, we thought we had best come discuss this with you."


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*Sir Upjohn*

"Yes, I'm glad that you did, too, Constable Talisker!  I appreciate the respect being shown to me, of course, but I also value even more the addition of some more strong sword-arms.  Yes that particular lot of outcast orcs has been a big festering boil on the hindparts of the area for some time now.  With you fellows to help, maybe we can finally get that nasty thing lanced once and for all!  These orcs have set up their base in the old, abandoned Harcort's Mill, as you say, and that's not too far from here, as the orc slithers.  Oh, and I think we'll find that they have a few other, perhaps more fearsome, nasties with them, too."  Sir Upjohn gets a sheepish look on his face, "Um, that is, if you don't mind me tagging along with you?   I'd be truly honored to fight at your side, instead of against you, Constable Alarion!"  The Sheriff gives his sparring partner a big grin.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 6, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

"The honor is mine, milord, to see the hour where we draw swords together!  But of course, Brae must give you a clean bill of health ere you join us."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sir Upjohn*

"Ahh, isn't that always the way of it?  Another doughty warrior kept from battle by a useless illness!  What shall it be then, Constable Talisker, must I remain here in the rear while my friends ride forth to battle?

[sblock=Braevil Talisker]Sir Upjohn's willingness to fight is admirable but you see the redness of his eyes and the frailness of his step as ample evidence that he is by no means well enough yet for strenuous duty.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

"You certainly won't be fighting any battles this day, I'm afraid," says Brae. "But, our tentative plan was to rest tonight, and get to work in the morning. If you get yourself in bed right now, perhaps in the morning your condition will be much improved, and you'll be able to come along after all."

*Take 10 (Heal +10) to provide Long Term Care, restoring 2 points CON for 8 hours rest. Also, cast Lesser Restoration (prepared domain spell) upon Sir UpJohn, restoring another 1d4. Brae can also cast that spell again in the morning after he has had a chance to reset his spells.*


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: Leif and Scotley: Sorry my posts have been sparse of late, RL has been crazy and it has culminated in an emergency family trip and will be back late Saturday. After which I hope to post more regularly. Assume that Jonas has been wandering the village with Bruno and will accompany the group to the mill.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sir Upjohn*



Rhun said:


> "You certainly won't be fighting any battles this day, I'm afraid," says Brae. "But, our tentative plan was to rest tonight, and get to work in the morning. If you get yourself in bed right now, perhaps in the morning your condition will be much improved, and you'll be able to come along after all."
> 
> *Take 10 (Heal +10) to provide Long Term Care, restoring 2 points CON for 8 hours rest. Also, cast Lesser Restoration (prepared domain spell) upon Sir UpJohn, restoring another 1d4. Brae can also cast that spell again in the morning after he has had a chance to reset his spells.*



At this news, Sir Upjohn practically leaps into his nightshirt and straight into the bed in the back room of the sheriff's office.  Rhun, you can go ahead and roll for the spell, if you want.  Sir Upjohn still has his chainmail on under his nightshirt, too, hehe.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Leif and Scotley: Sorry my posts have been sparse of late, RL has been crazy and it has culminated in an emergency family trip and will be back late Saturday. After which I hope to post more regularly. Assume that Jonas has been wandering the village with Bruno and will accompany the group to the mill.



OOC:  Roger that, Fenris.  Negative perspiration.  Hope all is as well as can be with your family.  We'll keep Jonas safe and handy for your return when things calm down.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> Rhun, you can go ahead and roll for the spell, if you want.




OOC: 4 points restored by _Lesser Restoration_, plus 2 from LT Care, should bring Sir UpJohn to a CON of 10 in the morning. Not great, but enough to get him back on his feet.


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Sir Upjohn*

From his bed, Sir Upjohn thanks Brae, as Brae hands a cup of chicken soup to him.  He quickly consumes the soup, lies back and lays himself back down, preparing to sleep.

What will the constables do next?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

"Well, the Sheriff is tucked away in bed, and should be feeling better come the morrow," says Brae, rejoining his companions. "And what are we to do for the evening? Does anyone know if there is tavern about?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bocephus*

Your erstwhile "assistant" Bocephus chimes up and says, "Uh, begging your pardon, Constable, but I noticed a place called the 'Pig and Whistle' on the way here.  It looked decent, but not so decent that I couldn't join you!" 

OOC:  Guess I've lost track of GameTime again.  Let's synchronize our watches at 5:35pm.  Any objections/corrections to that?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

*OOC: Bocephus is with us?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

OOC:  As Brae will soon discover, if he hasn't already, Bocephus has a seemingly unnerring tendency to find the Bronze Badges.  Especially when he needs some extra coppers....


OOC:  But, as you accurately observed, gee, Bo' wasn't there a minute ago, was he?  Think of Bo' as "Deus ex Old Lawnmower," as in: it hasn't worked properly for as long as anyone can remember, but it just keeps hanging around and taking up space.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

"Most excellent, Master Bocephus. Let us head to this 'Pig and Whistle' and you can buy the first round."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"You're on, Constable!  The boys at home told me that having a new priest on the squad was going to make it rougher on me, but you're just a reglar dood, aren't ya? hehe.  Say, constable could ya spare me a few coppers?  I left my gold in my other britches."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 7, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion nods encouragingly to Sir Upjohn before following his squadmates outside.  A flagon of ale seemed like just the thing at the moment.  

[sblock=OOC]

The Pig & Whistle?  I am reminded of WoW....  or is it a coincidence? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC for Alarion, et al.]Pig and Whistle is just what popped into my head on the spur of the moment, sorry, no connection to anything was intended.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

With a nod and a few encouraging words to Sir Upjohn, SoulFetter squeezes out the door and once again into the open air.

"We should give thought to sleeping arrangements for the evening as well.  Probably best to stay here for the evening and get an early start.  Plus Brae can stay close to his patient in case he takes a bad turn this evening."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

"Yes, indeed," says Brae as the walk toward the tavern. "The sheriff's office appeared to have enough room for us to bed down."


----------



## xedr (Aug 10, 2008)

Darius overhears Brae as he re-joins his fellows. [highlight]"Indeed, I'm sure the sheriff's cell is quite empty in this village. I doubt anything untoward ever happens here - which makes the sheriff's affliction all that much more mysterious."[/highlight]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2008)

OOC: Sorry gang. I was very busy last week, but things have settled down now. Fortunately, my co-DM had things well in hand. 

The Pig and Whistle has a beer garden to one side that seems the best choice for drinking with Bocephus. Overhead trellis are hung with hops vines and the strong beer-like scent fills the space. A thin girl of perhaps 14 brings a round of the house lager and asks if you'd like something to eat.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 11, 2008)

*Alarion* 

As he leans back in his chair, the tall knight looks somehow more comfortable in his banded armor than he does in the simple garments he wears in the city -- and he seems unconcerned by the creaking sounds from the rough-carved furniture beneath him.  "Aye, lass.  If you have any meat roasting, I would like some...  And some bread as well."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

Jonas and Bruno spends some time wandering the streets of the bucolic village. What seems like aimless wandering though has purpose. Jonas has been leading Bruno to the perimeter of the village at different places to see if he can pick up any orc scent.


----------



## xedr (Aug 11, 2008)

Darius orders nachos for everyone, sausages for his entree, and a stout beer. "Beautiful weather for orc-hunting" he observes out loud.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

*Jonas and Bruno*

As Jonas passes the temple (Meda) in the village square, Bruno indicates Orc.  Continuing on to the outskirts of the village as previously planned, Bruno indicates Orc two more times before the edge of town is reached.  Jonas has learned to have confidence in Bruno alerting to a scent like this.  He usually does not indicate falsely, but the spoor in this case gives a very confusing, muddled picture, and Jonas is left without any clear indications, other than that Orcs have definitely been here recently.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 11, 2008)

The sausages at the Pig and Whistle prove to be a disappointment compared to the staves back at the Polished Staff. The beer is good and the slow roasted pork short ribs rubbed with a mixture of spicy powder are quite good. The meat falls off the bone.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

They also have a rare treat on the menu today at the Pig and Whistle:  Hippogriff steaks.


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul tells the serving girl, "I'll have some pork BBQ and a beer."

When she returns with the food and drink, Raul asks her, "Any interesting sightings or rumors around here? We don't get outside the city very often to hear things directly."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking at the menu, Brae can only raise an eyebrow and shake his head. "Who in their right mind hunts a hippogriff for steaks? That's like fighting an ogre with a hatpin." Turning his attention to the serving wench, Brae also orders the beer and the roasted pork.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

*The "Wench"*

The Serving chick at the moment is a vapid youngster, who looks as though she does good to find her way home from work after her shift.  "No, sorry, no rumors.  Oh, wait!  I amost forgot!  I did hear a rumor about Velda and the stable boy!  Oooh, it's a juicy one, too!  Wanna hear it??"

And she goes on, "I don't know anything about hatpins.  But I've seen the crates that our steaks arrive in.  What does 'genuine farm-raised Hippogriff' mean, anyway?"  This leads you to conclude that the "special treat" on today's menu is, perhaps, not as rare as you were led to believe.


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Leif said:


> The Serving chick at the moment is a vapid youngster, who looks as though she does good to find her way home from work after her shift. "No, sorry, no rumors. Oh, wait! I amost forgot! I did hear a rumor about Velda and the stable boy! Oooh, it's a juicy one, too! Wanna hear it??"




"No, you can save that one for the sheriff, if he needs to hear it. Does Velda know that you are spreading that one? So no orc sightings or mischievous goblins running around? What about eye tyrants?"

Raul turns back to his food and drink after the girl leaves.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Brae laughs jovially at the young lass' words. "Farm raised hippogriff, eh? Must be one helluva fence! Ha ha!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

Lou said:


> "No, you can save that one for the sheriff, if he needs to hear it. Does Velda know that you are spreading that one? So no orc sightings or mischievous goblins running around? What about eye tyrants?"
> 
> Raul turns back to his food and drink after the girl leaves.




"I tie what??"


----------



## Lou (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Leif said:


> "I tie what??"




"Nevermind that.  No orcs or goblins?" Raul asks.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 11, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 


The knight sits straighter, and barely avoids coughing or spitting out his beer at the girl's reply to Raul's question.  He smiles broadly yet kindly.  "Friend Raul, mayhap we should question the hostler rather than this kind girl...  we would not want to scare her needlessly."


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Serving Girl*



Lou said:


> "Nevermind that.  No orcs or goblins?" Raul asks.



"None to speak of.  Most goblins around here stay inside the city walls, you know.  A lot of the older people out here don't care much for them."


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2008)

*Moru Sen, human conjurer*

Moru decides he'll make due with the generous nachos for now, sticking as he does to water for the sake of avoiding drunk casting. As Retbi chitters in his ear, and once the serving girl is out earshot, he wrinkles up his nose and says, "It's odd, but I actually caught a whiff of the components to curse our good sheriff in the office. If someone had carried the magical charge, I might have thought such telltale signs wouldn't be available. You don't suppose the sherriff's fiddling with the arcane on his own, do you?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2008)

Brae sets mug down on the table and considers Moru's words. Then he shakes his head. "I would be inclined to doubt that. If the disease was truly a result of a _contagion_ spell, as I believe, it would require more than just 'dabbling' to cast it." The cleric takes another swig of beer as he considers further. "Of course, you can never really tell. If he found some sort of scroll or other casting tools, it would be possible to invoke something more powerful than he could control."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 14, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter sets a bench creaking as he eases his massive weight down.  He orders a double portion of the roasted pork and an ale as he listens appreciatively to the easy banter of his comrades.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2008)

Soulfetter has to content himself with a bench intended for several normal sized patrons. At least the barmaid seems to understand the size considerations. She brings a heaping platter of food for the Urgant.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 14, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"I cannot believe an honorable knight such as Sir Upjohn would stoop to dabbling in the fashioning of sorcerous infections!"  Alarion is shocked at the thought, but has been a constable long enough to know how often people can dissemble.


----------



## xedr (Aug 15, 2008)

"Well, I'm sure he won't repeat that mistake again" laughs Darius, waving for another ale. "So, Bocephus, are you gonna help us clear the orcs out of the mill?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Bocephus*



xedr said:


> "Well, I'm sure he won't repeat that mistake again" laughs Darius, waving for another ale. "So, Bocephus, are you gonna help us clear the orcs out of the mill?"



"Well, gee, Constable, Sir, do you really think that I"m qualified for that?"  A grin slowly steals across Bo's face.  "'Cause if you do, then, I suppose I could go along and offer _some_ kind of help."  Bocephus is positively BEAMING now.  "Hey!  That means I get to wear a Bronze Badge, too, doesn't it???"


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*For Moru*

Moru knows that the odor that he detected does not necessarily imply that Sir Upjohn was the invoker of the curse.

[sblock=OOC]I fear that I may have led you down a false path here in my Noble, but Misguided, effort to provide a clue that the contagion may not have been of natural origin.  Forgive me?[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 19, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Leif said:


> "Well, gee, Constable, Sir, do you really think that I"m qualified for that?" A grin slowly steals across Bo's face. "'Cause if you do, then, I suppose I could go along and offer _some_ kind of help." Bocephus is positively BEAMING now. "Hey! That means I get to wear a Bronze Badge, too, doesn't it???"




"If Bo is going with us to the mill, does that mean we'll be using the back door?" Raul grins at Bo and Darius


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2008)

Jonas heads into the tavern, Bruno in tow after a thorough perimeter check.

He joins the other constables at the tables ordering just a beer for himself and a sausage for Bruno. 

He sits silently, listening to Beau trying to weasel his way to a badge, but mostly thinking about the smells Bruno found and the mill.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 20, 2008)

Between bites from sausage and sips from the beer you will no doubt be obligated to pay for, Bocephus asks, "Now you know I'm gonna need hazard pay if we gotta tangle with some orcs and such. So Constables, when are we going to this mill. 'Cause you know its getting kinda late and I like to have my evenings free whenever possible." He adjusts himself as he says this last. 

Bruno doesn't seem to find the sausage quite as inferior to Mattie's staves as the rest of you and consumes his eagerly.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

"Tomorrow morning, methinks," says Brae, taking another gulp of beer. "The sheriff wants to come, and he needs a good night's rest. As do I, since most of my magics are exhausted this day."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

OOC:  Brae has a sneaking suspicion that the sheriff may not be as eager to accompany you on your errand of death as he let on.  But resting is always a good thing!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 21, 2008)

A rather shabby-looking figure stepped in through the front door of the tavern and paused to glance around the place.  As her (?) gaze reached the constables and their entourage, there was a brief flicker of light as the figure shifted (almost magically) into a more recognizable form.  Thea's voice had a waspish, vaguely annoyed tone to it, entirely unlike her normal professional demeanor.  "I wanted to poke around this place a bit, in a less conspicuous fashion- but it didn't seem prudent to wander too far afield.  I do, however, believe that I've ruined yet another pair of boots on what passes for the 'streets' hereabouts..."  She quirked her lips in the beginning of a smile- but then she recognized Bocephus in the crowd at the table- and she knew that usually meant some manner of mischief was in development.

OOC: Back from the depths of distraction!  As an added bonus, I think my previous map-reading problem may have been solved.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 21, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The knight stands at Thea's entrance, and pulls a chair for her away from Bocephus.  He then continues his repast.  "Tomorrow early sounds good...  although I do not think master Bocephus should be in the front lines...  'twould be dastardly for a fine informant to be maimed or slain in battle.  Mayhap, friend, you should merely observe."


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"I agree, Sir Alarion!  Thank you for your wise suggestion," says Bocephus, thankful for someone stepping in to save his worthless hide.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2008)

Jonas shakes his head at Beau.

He turns to the other constables.

"Bruno's found traces of orc all over this village. They must crawl around this place all night. We may not need to wait until the morning"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 22, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"I would not at all mind setting up an ambuscade for these varlets, good Jonas.  My only concern is whether Brother Brae will be ready for battle so soon, given what he said earlier regarding his orisons."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 22, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"I'll need but a few moments and some privacy to prepare before we go to destroy these creatures.  I can be ready either tonight or on the morrow."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2008)

"I need a good night's rest if I'm to cast any spells tomorrow," says Brae, frowning. "But I sleep lightly, and you could wake me should you find orcs in the village. My staff is nearly as good at breaking skulls as it is for walking." The cleric smiles through his beard.


----------



## Lou (Aug 22, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

"So there is orc scent all around the village. Is it fresh? I suppose at least since the last hard rain?" Raul falls silent as he contemplates orcs roaming freely this close to the city walls. With the large number of orcs seen in the last week, it really makes sense that they would be here as well as underground.

"Bo, this may be an opportunity for you to be of service. A spy of your ability should be able to spot any orcs moving about the village tonight. Or we could just go the mill and cut off the scouts as they leave."


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2008)

Bocephus agrees to take a stroll after dark and see if he can spot some orcs. 

As she refills your drinks, the barmaid informs you that rooms can be had for 5 sp a night. "You 'friend'" she says with a nod at Bo may sleep in the stable for a silver.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter bespeaks a room, and offers up his 5 SP.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thea also nodded in agreement when the barmaid mentioned the possibility of rooms.  While she might have preferred to return to her own lodgings in the city, a rented room sounded more appealing than camping out in the stable or similar informal arrangements.  "I can still contribute a bit if we're going to do anything tonight, but a night's sleep certainly wouldn't hurt."


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Alarion* 

The knight looks at Bocephus and turns to the barmaid, knowing this was no time for an argument.  "Here, lass, my five silver, and one for master Bocephus.  Speaking of stables, I have a destrier that needs stabling as well as feed."


----------



## Leif (Aug 24, 2008)

"Very well, Sir!  Any special instructions for the groom, care to give your steed a good rub-down or a nice cool-down walk after a hard day's ride?"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 24, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"The rub-down will do him good.  Here's a silver for the groom, and one for you, good maiden.  But do tell the groom to wait for me before unsaddling Bayard...  he may bite if I do not tell him not to.  I shall be done here promptly." 

[sblock=OOC] 
Once done with the meal and conversation, Alarion will go to the stables, tell Bayard not to bite   and secure his flail and other weapons (the lance he will leave in the stable)  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

*Continued Conversation with Alarion*

"Bayard, eh?  He's had his rabies shot, I assume?"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Bayard, eh?  He's had his rabies shot, I assume?"




The knight looks at the girl curiously.  "Lass, I know not what you are saying...  Shot?  He has not been wounded by arrow or quarrel recently... "


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2008)

The barmaid just shakes her head and goes back to cleaning tankards.  "Never mind, Sir Knight!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2008)

"I plan on staying at the Sheriff's this night, in case my healing skill are needed," says Brae. "I should probably head back so I can check in on Sir Upjohn, and make sure he is on the mend." With that, he polishes off his mug of ale and stands, preparing to leave.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

[OOC:  I'm not entirely certain what everyone else is doing right now, but I might as well go ahead and take care of Brae, right?]

Rhun:  Brae finds Sheriff Upjohn snoring away, like a good sheriff, and upon further inspection of his visible condition, he seems to be mending about as expected.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Assuming there is nothing further for tonight, I'll advance time until morning. 

For those sleeping at the sheriff's office:

You pass an uneventful evening in moderately uncomfortable accommodations. While not fully healed, a much recovered Sheriff Sir Upjohn is up early directing a group of local men. He is making plans for a recovery effort at a local mine where there has been some sort of collapse. There is a pot of coffee and some slightly stale bread with a decent cheese and some cold beef for breakfast. 

For those of you at the Pig and Whistle:

The rooms are simple, but comfortable and you pass the night without incident. Upon arising in the morning you find Bocephus in the beer garden, his pants unbuttoned to accommodate his very full belly. He is cleaning his teeth with a large splinter of wood behind a large pile of breakfast dishes. After a discrete burp he says, "Good mornin' Constables. The Ginny fowl stuffed with grains and berries is mighty good. I had three myself. Love a nice plump chick I do." He winks and continues, "I have good news and bad news. Which you want first?" Getting a sharp look he says, "Good news, I found your orc. Bad news, she's an ole' washer woman comes around before dawn and picks up laundry for the well to do folk of the this little village. Don't think she has much to do with trouble makers at that old mill." He takes a long drink from a tankard and smiles in satisfaction. 

The breakfast at the Pig and Whistle is hearty and designed to give a laborer the fuel to work hard all day. In addition to the Ginny fowl, they have boiled eggs, bread with butter and baked apples, ham or sausage (the same as last night), porridge, cheese and some sliced melons. Milk, Tea or small beer are available as well.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 27, 2008)

Alarion joins the group, already fully armored and in good spirits.  He partakes of the hearty breakfast after checking on Bayard and ordering him saddled.  "Good morning, lady and gentlemen!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 27, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter will take a few moments to summon Dahlver-Nar and allow the vestige to invest his body.

[sblock=Binding Check]Binding Check (1d20+4=21)

A good pact, which means Dahlver-Nar doesn't exert influence on SoulFetter - he'll be able to concentrate just fine (whew).[/sblock]

He'll then go downstairs, eat a hearty breakfast, and pronounce himself ready to face the day.


----------



## Lou (Sep 1, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul stays up a few hours and watches outside the sherrif's station before bedding down just inside the door. As dawn breaks, Raul is up and meditating before finding Bo and eating breakfast with him.

As the other join them at breakfast, Raul says, "Bo is right, the ginny is good."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

After a breakfast of cold beef, cheese and bread, and several cups of black coffee, Brae leaves the sherriff's office to rejoin his companions at the Pig and Whistle. He smiles as he sees them. "Ah, I'm glad to see you up and ready. The sheriff is in much better spirits this morning; It appears as if there has been some trouble at a local mine."


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

Brae reports to the others that, this morning over breakfast, Sir Upjohn sketched a map to Harcort's Mill for you to use to find the place.  He said, "It's not really in a usual spot for a mill.  Mills are more commonly found on rivers, not in swamps, but the lay of the land around Harcort's changed rather drastically after the mill was put into operation."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Brae holds up the map to show the others. "Well, if you're all quite ready to head out, we should be on our way. This map shows the location of the mill..."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thea was the last one to make her way downstairs- making her entrance after most of the breakfast had been devoured.  A good night's sleep in a real bed seemed to have helped- despite her lateness she seemed quite awake and focused.

She took the opportunity to grab a cup of coffee and a few bites of food, but she did not linger enough to sit down.  "So it seems like we have a target for the day- shall we head out?"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

The map is simple, but clear. The landmarks include the village of Pleasant Ford where you are now, a bridge, the river, a small swamp and a big willow tree. At the center of the swamp about a mile from the river is the mill complex, which the map suggests is a handful of buildings. The map indicates to cross the bridge at the south end of the village, and the follow the river upstream (generally east-southeast) for about a mile and a half. Then, at the big willow tree, turn right a little bit so that you're facing south, and go about another mile into bush to the woody swamp. The mill complex doesn't appear to be too far into the this bog. 

As talk turns to a journey into the wild and the possibility of combat, Bocephus burps and rubs his swollen belly. "You know Constables, if you all are going out in the wild like this, somebody should really go back to the 14th and let ole' Igzzy Steelsmock in on your plans. I mean not that anything will go wrong, but he likes to be kept in the loop. Now I figure I'm the one best suited to this particular task..."


----------



## Leif (Sep 7, 2008)

*Bocephus*

"But, ahhhh........... come to think of it, perhaps it would be better if you wrote up a note and I took it to him.  He tends to get a little impatient with me when I try to speak to him, ya know.  But, now, a note from the Priest here, now that might get his attention."

[sblock=OOC]Don't look now, guys, but Scotty and I are back to finishing each other's sentences!  mmmwahahahaha!![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 7, 2008)

*Alarion* 

"Forsooth, but I assumed Lord Upjohn could let him know an we fail to return.  But if you miss the city so soon, I for one would appreciate your letting master Ignatious know of our plans."  He turns back to the map.  "Alas, meseems Bayard will have to sit this one out..."


----------



## Lou (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul nods his assent to get going and finishes his coffee. Leaving three silvers cover his meal, Raul stands and moves outside to an open spot on the side of the road.

[sblock=OOC]If 3 SP doesn't cover the meal for Raul and Bo, just let me know.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2008)

Brae nods his head to the golbin. "I would be delighted to scribble a quick note to our fair magistrate, to let him know of our plans."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2008)

A note in his pocket, Bocephus waves merrily to the Constables as he sets off for the city on the back of a wagon loaded with sheepskins bound for the 14th ward gate. Eventually, they will go to the port and take a trip across the lake to the tanneries. You hope that Bocephus doesn't fall asleep and end up in the 16th. 

Well fed and rested the Constables are set for a journey to the mill. 

OOC: How about a marching order and a spot and listen check for all?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

As SoulFetter sets out for the mill with the rest of the team, he carefully attunes his senses to the environment around him.  His eyes are distracted for a moment as he follows Bocephus' progress back to the city, but he keeps his ears open and his bow ready.

[sblock=Spot/Listen Checks]Spot: 1d20-1=11
Listen: 1d20-1=18[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 7, 2008)

*Alarion*

Alarion readies his shield and makes ready to leave as well.  He looks more serious than is his wont before combat.  
[sblock=OOC]
Spot 3, Listen 20

Suggested marching order:

Alarion  Jonas
Raul    Darius
Moru    Thea
Brae   Soulfetter

My thinking is that it will be good to have our ranger up front, but Darius will be close at hand to step up in case of trouble.  Let me know what you all think.  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Unburdened by heavy weapons or armor, Thea's final preparations took only a few moments (and a few terse words in Sylvanoptera) to complete.  She paused as they headed out- just long enough to tuck her tightly-braided hair up under a soft, broad-brimmed hat and to put on her dark-lensed spectacles.  Once they were under way, she kept her attention on the world around them- her senses were not the keenest, but her focus was nearly total.

OOC: [sblock] Listen 1d20+4= 13; Spot 1d20+4= 15; rolls http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1723574/ ; Once they are ready to go she will cast Endure Elements on herself (lasting 24 hours), and once they are actually on the road, she will cast Mage Armor on herself (lasting 5 hours). [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul falls into line and moves off with his fellow Constables. Raul holds his crossbow in his hands in a relaxed way but ready for action. His eyes are aware of his surroundings as he listens to the others discuss the directions.

[sblock=OOC]
2nd row or back row, switching positions with Brae, are both fine. Brae?

Spot 24; Listen 13
Spot/Listen Checks (1d20+8=24, 1d20+5=13) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

Brae falls in toward the back of the line, letting his more combat oriented companions take the lead.


*Spot: 9
Listen: 14*


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

Somebody gonna provide the MARCHING ORDER that Scotley asked for?? hint, hint My bad, Helfdan!

Also, still waiting for Darius, Jonas, and Moru (at least, I think that'll be everybody?)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 11, 2008)

OOC: We'll give Darius, Moru and Jonas until Saturday to check in and then move forward.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

OOC:  Looks like they didn't check in, Dude....  (I guess Darius was busy getting blown away by Ike!)

When you cross the bridge, you have exited Pleasant Ford.  Now on the south side of the river, you follow the river in a generally eastward direction.  After traveling for about an hour, the brush and trees begin to thicken, and the river broadens some.  Soon, the river splits, the main channel proceeding generally east, but the smaller branch you are obliged to follow (unless you want to swim) bends more to the southeast. Shortly after this, the ground becomes noticeably more moist, and your boots begin to sink into it a bit more deeply, making walking more difficult and providing a chorus of "sucking sounds" as you progress.  There is a good deal more moss high in the trees here, and a greater number of annoying insects.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2008)

OOC: I'm here, I'm here!

[sblock=Jonas spot and listen]
Jonas Spot and Listen (1d20+10=20, 1d20+10=14) [/sblock]


Jonas takes rear with Brae, his bow out and Bruno keeping a nose out in the rear.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2008)

Brae is glad for his quarterstaff as he moves through the marsh, using the weapon as a walking stick to help navigate the muddy ground. "Not a place I'd want to build in," he says quietly to Jonas, slapping at a biting fly as it tries to land on him. "Though I can understand its appeal to orcs and such."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 17, 2008)

OOC: Okay gang, Darius may be out for a while longer. I hope Dan will be able to join the adventure in progress. Moru is leaving the group and will not be joining, but I hate to hold the rest of you up any longer. So...

Something at the Pig and Whistle didn't agree with Moru's digestion. He is quite indisposed this morning and unable to join the expedition to the ruined mill. 

The group having made their way to the bog finds the going slower, but not unmanageable. Sticking to the high ground near some trees you progress toward your objective and can just see the hint of some sort of structure ahead through the trees perhaps a quarter mile away. With a whistle and a clatter a brace of javelins (1d20+8=16, 1d20+7=11) descend on the party. The first bounces off Alarion's armor while Soulfetter manages to duck at the last instant allowing the second to pass him and stick in the nearby mud. 

OOC: Initiative and spot checks for all please. As well as actions for the first round of combat. 

[sblock=Spot 0-10]Damn there are a lot of mosquitoes in this swamp, a big one just went past my ear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot 11-15]Where did that come from? Ahead?[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot 16-20]Hey, it looks like somebody hocked a luggie on that javelin. That's just gross. I hope its not poisonous.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot 21-25]Did that come from above us in the trees?[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot 26+]Two figures are moving in the trees above you.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41*

Raul reacts quickly and dropping to one knee in a defensive stance and raising his crossbow, stares at the javelins for a second and frowns. _Where did those come from?  _Raul then raises his eyes and stares up into the trees.


[sblock=OOC and rolls]
Was that a request for a new spot check, or were we supposed to use the old spot check? I had a 24 on that one.  

Init 23
Spot 16
init and spot at Mill (1d20+3=23, 1d20+8=16) 

Raul is using Combat Expertise (-1) for the DR 2/-. So AC is 18+1=19.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

Lou, your spot check in post 545 is for the same thing, so you have the 24, not the 16.  (Unfortunately, it doesn't do you just a great deal of good in this case.)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 17, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP: 50)*

With an ominous creak, SoulFetter draws his mighty bow to his ear and searches in vain for a target.

"Where did they come from?  Up ahead?"

[sblock=Initiative Roll]1d20+3=14[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thea happened to be looking in the wrong direction to spot their assailants- but at least she managed to avoid dodging into a hip-deep patch of swamp.  She moved almost reflexively, trying to use her larger and better armored compatriots as cover- as much as she could, anyway, since she had only the vaguest idea of where the attacks were actually coming from.  Thinking quickly, she began to prepare a defensive spell- just in case.

OOC: Initiative [sblock] 1d20+2=10; roll Roll Lookup  [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 18, 2008)

Alarion looks around for the unseen foes, his sword flashing into his hand.  

[sblock]
Initiative 24[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

*Helfdan*

Where is Alarion (and everyone else for that matter) looking?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 18, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP: 50)*



Mowgli said:


> "Where did they come from?  Up ahead?"




OOC: 

Since this initial reaction was dictated by the Spot check I guess I figured that was where SoulFetter was supposed to look.  If he doesn't spot anyone there he'll look all around, holding his action until he spots an enemy.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2008)

Brae continues to grumble about the mesquitoes.


*Initiative: 6*


----------



## Leif (Sep 18, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> Since this initial reaction was dictated by the Spot check I guess I figured that was where SoulFetter was supposed to look.  If he doesn't spot anyone there he'll look all around, holding his action until he spots an enemy.




Soulfetter sees no one up ahead on the path, and no one peeking out from beind the trees.  Give us a wisdom check, dc 13, Mowgli and anyone else who wishes.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

*Initiative*

Bad Guys 27  (AC 18 or 13 touch)
Alarion 24
Raul 23
Soulfetter 14
Thea 10
Brae 6

Darius ?
Jonas ?

If you aren't happy with your placement in the marching order speak now. We'll give Darius and Jonas a little more time to check in and then npc Darius if needed. 

initiative (1d20+7=27)

Some notes on terrain for this encounter: 

The pale green area to the right side of the map labeled 'muddy undergrowth' is an area of muck covered in marsh grass, vines and low bushes. Movement here will cost three squares, it provides concealment. This undergrowth increases the DC of Tumble and Move Silently checks by 2 because the leaves and branches get in the way.

The clear area in the center of the map labeled 'shallow bog' isn't really clear. It is a shallow bog, it has deep mud or standing water of about 1 foot in depth. It costs 2 squares of movement to move into a square with a shallow bog, and the DC of Tumble checks in such a square increases by 2. 

The light blue area to the left side of the map is a deep bog that has roughly 4 feet of standing water. It costs Medium or larger creatures 4 squares of movement to move into a square with a deep bog, or characters can swim if they wish. Small or smaller creatures must swim to move through a deep bog. Tumbling is impossible in a deep bog. The water in a deep bog provides cover for Medium or larger creatures. Smaller creatures gain improved cover (+8 bonus to AC, +4 bonus on Reflex saves). Medium or larger creatures can crouch as a move action to gain this improved cover. Creatures with this improved cover take a -10 penalty on attacks against creatures that aren’t underwater. 

There are a few large trees in the area these are tall and thick with the foliage of late summer. The leaves are just starting to turn colors with some hints of red and yellow mixed in with the green. These trees take up an entire square or more and provide cover to anyone behind them. They have AC 3, hardness 5, and 600 hp. It takes a DC 15 Climb check to climb them.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 18, 2008)

OOC: Since it is unlikely that Darius or Jonas will exceed a 27 init...

As the Constables start looking for targets another brace of javelin's steaks in. One takes Alarion on the chest (11 damage) and the other sticks in the ground at Brae's feet. 

[sblock=Alarion]Alarion feels a tightness in his chest that is more than just the wound. He can see a pale sticky fluid on the javelin point that must be a poison of some kind. DC 17 Fort save or take 3 con damage. +6 on your spot check.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Brae]The proximity of the attack gives Brae an idea of where the attacker must me and he looks... +2 on your spot check.[/sblock]

OOC: Spot checks and actions please.

[sblock=Spot check 10 or less]Looking out across the swamp you see only marsh grass and mud. Hearing a sudden intake of breath you look to the front of the group and see a javelin sticking out of Alarion's chest. Where could it have come from?[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 11-25]Those javelins definitely came from the trees directly overhead. Is that a man shaped figure moving on that branch? Wait there is another one.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 26+]There about 15' up in the trees overhead! Two creatures with the apelike posture and rubbery green skin of trolls, but they
are merely the size of a large human. Their gaze and posture bespeak an intelligence greater than its troll-like visage would suggest. Their skin is very similar in color to the leaves around them making them hard to see.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Sep 18, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41*

Raul decides to move under the tree to the right for some cover from the flying javelins. Looking up, Raul sees something moving and fires his crossbow at one of the things up there. Raul will reload his light crossbow.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

New Spot check (1d20+8=14) so Raul sees things in trees.

MW Light Crossbow attack is a 25

MW lt cb atk on thing in tree (1d20+8=26) -1 = 25 

Lt CB damage (1d8=5) 

Raul continues using Combat Expertise (-1) for the DR 2/-. So AC is 18+1=19.


[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thea looked around frantically as the second set of javelins came flying in.  After a moment she finally remembered to look _up_.  Then, with a quick gesture and a few sharp words in Sylvanoptera, she launched an arcane attack upon the minds of their foes...


OOC: rolls and actions: [sblock] Spot roll 1d20+4=  14; roll Roll Lookup ; if both targets can be caught in a 30' cone, she will cast Whelming Blast (Will save DC 16 or take 2d6 nonlethal damage)- if they are too far apart to hit both, she will target one of them with a Whelm spell (Will save DC 15 or take 3d6 nonlethal damage); in both cases, any target which is affected (even if it saves successfully) takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and AC for 1 round (from her Unsettling Enchantment feat). [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 19, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre* 

Alarion stands on wide-braced feet as the venom runs through his veins, weakening him.  He can now see the two foes.  He raises his shield, and calls out a challenge in a voice seemingly unaffected by the poison.  *"Afraid of a true knight, are you not!  Cowardly scum!  Fight me an you dare!"*  Inside, he is nowhere as confident as he sounds, but if he can keep his friends from being poisoned...  

[sblock=OOC]Using Test of mettle.  They must pass a DC15 will save, or attack only Alarion, either with ranged or melee attacks, ignoring the others, for 7 rounds.  
Will also use shield block ability.  AC 22 against the first one, 21 against the other one.  
Fort save 10 
Spot 24[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Forest Troll saving throws*

OOC:  You're in luck, Alarion, their Will saves stink! -- oops, spoke too soon!
Frick:  1d20+1=18
Frack: 1d20+1=20

Frick's and Frack's saves against Alarion's Knight's Challenge. (1d20 1=18, 1d20 1=20)

Sorry, dude!  Tough break for the kid!  (Guess you'll have to settle for surviving this fight!)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 19, 2008)

With the appearance of the second round of javelins, SoulFetter finally decides that the enemy is not ahead, and he decided to look up.  Seeing the two shadowy shapes in the trees, he concentrates for a moment on the one closest to his position, then draws back his bow and prepares to attack.

[sblock=Combat Rolls/Actions]Requested Wisdom Check (1d20-1=10)

Spot Check (1d20-1=15)

Using the _Shield Self_ ability granted by his currently bound vestige (Dahlver-Nar).  Designated target must (since it would be unwilling) make a Will save (DC 13) or SoulFetter shares any damage he takes ½ and ½ with it.  This effect will continue as long as the designated target is within 30' of SoulFetter, and regardless of the source of the damage to the Binder (in other words, even if the _other_ critter hits him with a javelin, the designated target will take ½ of the damage and Soulfetter will take the other ½).  The target creature will feel a tingle/hostile effect but will not necessarily know the source of the attack. (Tome of Magic, pg. 19 & pg. 28)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're in luck, Alarion, their Will saves stink!
> Sorry, dude!  Tough break for the kid!




OOC: Of course they still might to decide to pick on Alarion just for fun...


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2008)

[sblock=Thea]You can just catch them both in the 30' cone. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Thea's Whelming Blast*

You did catch both of them in the cone.  One failed its save, but the other one was successful.  Damage roll?


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Of course they still might to decide to pick on Alarion just for fun...



Yeah, that's very true of course, but, the point was that it will be THEIR choice to do so.   (I can't believe these uppity players who want to take away the Freedom of Choice of ouir poor, defenseless monsters!  )  Please pay no attention to the ongoing catty prattle of the dms, but continue to whack the trolls.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 20, 2008)

Leif said:


> You did catch both of them in the cone.  One failed its save, but the other one was successful.  Damage roll?




OOC: 2d6 nonlethal= 8 hp; roll Roll Lookup ; as noted, both targets also suffer a -2 penalty to  attacks and AC for 1 round.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC: We'll give Darius and Jonas until morning to post and then move things along.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

*Round 1*

Bad Guys 27 (AC 18 or 13 touch)
Alarion 24
Raul 23
Soulfetter 14
Darius 13
Thea 10
Jonas 6
Brae 6


Alarion stands on wide-braced feet as the venom runs through his veins, weakening him. He can now see the two foes. He raises his shield, and calls out a challenge in a voice seemingly unaffected by the poison.* "Afraid of a true knight, are you not! Cowardly scum! Fight me an you dare!"* Inside, he is nowhere as confident as he sounds, but if he can keep his friends from being poisoned...

Raul decides to move under the tree to the right for some cover from the flying javelins. Looking up, Raul sees something moving and fires his crossbow at one of the things up there. Despite the intervening leaves and branches, Raul's shot is rewarded with a grunt of pain. Raul reloads his light crossbow. 

With the appearance of the second round of javelins, SoulFetter finally decides that the enemy is not ahead, and he decided to look up. Seeing the two shadowy shapes in the trees, he concentrates for a moment on the one closest to his position, then draws back his bow and prepares to attack.

Darius, realizing the attackers are overhead, pulls his bow and sings and arrow whistling (1d20+10=29) up into the trees. He too is rewarded with a grunt of pain (1d6+4=7) from above.

Thea looked around frantically as the second set of javelins came flying in. After a moment she finally remembered to look _up_. Then, with a quick gesture and a few sharp words in Sylvanoptera, she launched an arcane attack upon the minds of their foes. She too senses that her assault met with some success. 

Jonas lays a brace of arrows on the bow and sends them skyward (1d20+10=19). A yelp (2d6+2=7) suggests he too has found the mark. 

Brae also sends a bolt (1d20+4=12) into the foliage, but with less success. 

Two greenish rubber man sized creatures drop nimbly to the ground. One shelters in the cover of a tree while the other drops right in almost on top of Alarion with an over-sized Great Axe coming down (1d20+10=21) on the knight's head (damage + poison--DC17 Fort save or take 4 Con. (3d6+5=9)). As the axe hits there is a burst of searing light (3d8=7) that singes the knight and makes the troll grin with glee.   

OOC: 
Darius: Spot and initiative (1d20+2=11, 1d20+2=13)
Jonas: Spot and Initiative (1d20+10=17, 1d20+3=6)
Brae: Spot check (1d20+6=15)


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley's eyes only]Dude!  I'm here!  I had to go to training yesterday and half of today.  Sorry, I forgot to tell you.  Hell, I almost forgot to GO!  Anyway, if this post is being made at a wrong time, or otherwise doesn't fit, just let me know, and I'll delete it and just turn it into a doorstop or something.[/sblock] 
At least one of the creatures looks green and troll-like, but is not nearly as large as any troll thatyou've ever heard about.  It peeks around a tree trunk at SoulFetter before flinging another javelin at him, striking him (25) in a non-vital area (4 hp damage).  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1743042/

"I just wanted to get a better look at you!  You're funny looking!" says the troll to the Urgant.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2008)

OOC: Post above is now complete for round one. Actions for round 2?

[sblock=Soulfetter]Roll a DR17 Fort save or take con damage (1d6=3)[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]
Alarion's Bulwark of Defense ability makes all squares he threatens difficult terrain.  This should mean that he gets an AoO against Frick when he drops down in front of him.  I'll roll it, you gentlemen decides if it takes place 

Possible AoO: 15 to hit, 12 damage
Save vs poison: 11 Failed!!  [/sblock]
Alarion staggers as the axe cuts and burns him through a weak spot on his banded armor.  The poison continues to sap his endurance, and the knight from Tovarre is now barely able to stand.  Though his grey eyes are grim, and his handsome countenance pale, he somehow manages to smile through the pain.  *"Is that the best you can do, you craven beast?  Face the Justice of Barcarus!"*  He raises his sword, the sunlight glimmering on its blade, and thrusts viciously, plunging it almost to the quillons into the troll's belly.  He turns it as he withdraws, and sends a quick backhand stroke, but his weariness makes it go wide.  

[sblock=OOC]
Free action to declare Frick as target of shield block
Swift Action to declare Fighting Challenge on Frick (+1 to attack and damage, +1 on will saves for 7 rounds)
Full attack action
First Attack:  31 to hit (critical threat), 13 damage
Confirming Critical: 27 to hit, 13 damage
*If a 27 confirms, 26 damage total from first attack* 
2nd attack: misses (9 to hit)  Heck you can't win them all, a crit's good 
Alarion's Status
AC 22 vs Frick
Constitution down to 7/14 (new max hp down from 65 to 41)
Current HP 14/41...  OUCH!  MEDIC!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=Helfdan OOC]Physician, heal thyself! [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP: 46)*

SoulFetter drops his bow and reaches down to grasp the javelin.  Muscles bulge as he yanks the weapon out of his thigh and hurls it back at the puny . . . whatever it is . . . that dared to attack him.  

"You look pretty _funny_ (as he pulls the javelin free) yourself.  Is that the best you've _got_?" (as he throws the javelin)

The missile stands quivering in the trunk of the tree the cowardly creature ducked behind.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]Fortitude Save (1d20 10=20)

To Hit (1d20 6=15)

I don't suppose the creature winced in pain as the javelin struck?  Like maybe it should have done 8 HP, but took 4 of those itself?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC:  Ahhh, you're right, Mowgli, my bad!  Sorry.  SoulFetter only takes 2 hp damage, and Frick/Frack, (the rogue dude) takes the other two. (SoulFetter will thank you later, Thea.)  (Please note that change on your records for this combat, Scotty.)


----------



## Scotley (Sep 25, 2008)

OOC: Alarion's AoO missed. These guys are AC17 (plus cover for one) until Thea's next action when they will go back up to AC19. Damage adjustment from Soulfetter to the bad guy noted.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Seeing Alarion cut by the heavy axe, Brae moves to aid the knight. "By Meda, watch yourself knight," he says as he closes. The cleric places a strong hand upon Alrarion's shoulder, and channel's the power of Meda into the man's body.


*
AC 21, HP: 50/50

Moves behind Alarion, spontaneously casts Cure Serious Wounds (3d8+6), dropping Monster Summoning III.

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]

I also just noticed I never picked Brae's 6th level feat...I need to get on that.
*


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]







Rhun said:


> *I also just noticed I never picked Brae's 6th level feat...I need to get on that.
> *



Just let us know what feat you select, and you may apply it to Brae whenever you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Sep 25, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for moving Darius along. RL has been pretty adventuresome all by itself lately. 
2 swings with bastard sword (1d20 8=15,  1d20 3=15)[/sblock]

Darius steps up beside Alarion and smoothly switches from his bow to his sword. He swings too hard, though, giving the troll a chance to dodge out of the way.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Post above is now complete for round one. Actions for round 2?




OOC: I'm confused.  Don't the bad guys go first?  And why will SoulFetter thank Thea later?


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*OOC post for Mowgli*



Mowgli said:


> OOC: I'm confused.



This is news? hehehe 







			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> Don't the bad guys go first?



That's Scotley's dept. 







			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> And why will SoulFetter thank Thea later?



 Because she saved him from taking more damage that he would have taken with her spell, and caused his opponent to do damage to himself with the same spell.  Okay, maybe he won't thank her, but I sure would.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 25, 2008)

*OOC for Leif*

[sblock=Leif]Definitely nothing new for me to be confused, but in this case it might be justified . . .

Thea cast Whelming Blast, which does non-lethal damage to the critters.  Her feat gives them a -2 on attack rolls and -1 AC.  It does nothing to shift damage from SoulFetter to them.  That particular nasty little effect is due to the Vestige currently bound to SoulFetter.

Here's the passage from my post on 09/19 at 5:55 AM (Post 568):

_Using the Shield Self ability granted by his currently bound vestige (Dahlver-Nar). Designated target must (since it would be unwilling) make a Will save (DC 13) or SoulFetter shares any damage he takes ½ and ½ with it. This effect will continue as long as the designated target is within 30' of SoulFetter, and regardless of the source of the damage to the Binder (in other words, even if the other critter hits him with a javelin, the designated target will take ½ of the damage and Soulfetter will take the other ½). The target creature will feel a tingle/hostile effect but will not necessarily know the source of the attack. (Tome of Magic, pg. 19 & pg. 28)._

I didn't see a Will Save post anywhere, so I'm guessing SoulFetter's action was missed completely and it's possible Frick (or Frack, whichever the heck he is) will make his save and SoulFetter will take the full 4 points . . .  But maybe not.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Leif]Definitely nothing new for me to be confused, but in this case it might be justified . . .
> 
> Thea cast Whelming Blast, which does non-lethal damage to the critters.  Her feat gives them a -2 on attack rolls and -1 AC.  It does nothing to shift damage from SoulFetter to them.  That particular nasty little effect is due to the Vestige currently bound to SoulFetter.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Mowgli]Ok, my bad, it wasn't Thea's spell that did it, it was your dealy.  Frick/Frack, I think it's Frick, failed his save, so he shares in all damage dealt to you.  Have I got it now?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thea looked carefully from side to side- thankfully it seemed as if there were only two of these things.  She wasn't exactly sure what they were- they weren't orcs, and didn't seem to be real trolls.  They definitely weren't friendly, but that was hardly news to the constables- lots of things were unfriendly when the law came to visit.

After a moment, she turned her attention to one of the beasts.  Once more she wove a few words of magic, attempting to influence its mind for a few crucial seconds.  Even if it didn't work, the spell might help her figure out how tough these things were going to be.

OOC: Casting Daze Monster on one of the critters- not the one facing Alarion, as he would be loathe to take advantage of such tactics.  If it has 6 HD or less, Will save DC 16 or take no actions for one round- if it saves, it takes -2 to attacks and AC for the round.  If it has 7 HD or more, then no effect (including no penalty to AC or attack, since the spell is too weak the feat won't help).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 26, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Mowgli]Ok, my bad, it wasn't Thea's spell that did it, it was your dealy.  Frick/Frack, I think it's Frick, failed his save, so he shares in all damage dealt to you.  Have I got it now?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Excellent - it really does make a difference, since if it was the spell the effect is over.  Since it's the effect of the Shield Self ability, it will continue until the thing decides to move away.  Thanks for clearing it up![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Thea looked carefully from side to side- thankfully it seemed as if there were only two of these things.  She wasn't exactly sure what they were- they weren't orcs, and didn't seem to be real trolls.  They definitely weren't friendly, but that was hardly news to the constables- lots of things were unfriendly when the law came to visit.
> 
> After a moment, she turned her attention to one of the beasts.  Once more she wove a few words of magic, attempting to influence its mind for a few crucial seconds.  Even if it didn't work, the spell might help her figure out how tough these things were going to be.
> 
> OOC: Casting Daze Monster on one of the critters- not the one facing Alarion, as he would be loathe to take advantage of such tactics.  If it has 6 HD or less, Will save DC 16 or take no actions for one round- if it saves, it takes -2 to attacks and AC for the round.  If it has 7 HD or more, then no effect (including no penalty to AC or attack, since the spell is too weak the feat won't help).




So, that's the one flinging javelins at SoulFetter, then, a/k/a Frick (we think) that is thea's target.  His eyes glaze over for a very brief moment, and then he shakes his head violently from side to side, showering all nearby with generous spatters of a foul goo of some sort.  He then cackles at Thea and turns his full attention to her.  save vs Daze, DC 16 (1d20 1=20)  He lashes out at Thea with two claws and she smells his fetid breath as he leans in close trying to bite her. claw,claw,bite,claw damage,claw damage,bite damage (1d20 6=15, 1d20 6=14, 1d20 1=17, 1d4 3=5, 1d4 3=5, 1d4 1=5)  Frick connects all three times, inflicting 15 hp of damage on Thea.


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

Jonas can give us a DC 14 Knowledge (nature) check to recognize these creatures.  Anyone else can with a DC 18 Knowledge (nature) check.  [Or, if the numbers are more favorable for you, you can substitute Knowledge (dungeoneering).]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 27, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: I'm confused.  Don't the bad guys go first?




OOC: They did, my post above and Leif's included their attacks at the start of round 2. Their actions for round 1 and the surprise round were javelin tosses. 



			
				Mowgli said:
			
		

> And why will SoulFetter thank Thea later?




OOC: Ah hell that one's just too easy, I'm gonna just grin and remain silent.


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

OOC



Scotley said:


> OOC: Ah hell that one's just too easy, I'm gonna just grin and remain silent.



.....and maniacal giggling was heard emanating from the stygian depths behind the DM screens for the next several hours.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 27, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP: 48)*

SoulFetter advances on the hapless Frack, drawing his axe as he goes.  He rounds the tree, ignoring the still quivering javelin, and attempts to cut the little 'man' in half.  The blow connects, the massive blade of the axe biting deep.

"You look even funnier with that red stuff gushing out of you - it clashes with your skin tone, though!"

[sblock=Combat Actions/Rolls]Advance to O12.

To Hit (1d20 10=29)
Damage (3d6 5=16)
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

Bad Guys 27 (AC 18 or 13 touch)
Alarion 24
Raul 23
Soulfetter 14
Darius 13
Thea 10
Jonas 6
Brae 6

Alarion staggers as the axe cuts and burns him through a weak spot on his banded armor. The poison continues to sap his endurance, and the knight from Tovarre is now barely able to stand. Though his grey eyes are grim, and his handsome countenance pale, he somehow manages to smile through the pain. "Is that the best you can do, you craven beast? Face the Justice of Barcarus!" He raises his sword, the sunlight glimmering on its blade, and thrusts viciously, plunging it almost to the quillons into the troll's belly. He turns it as he withdraws, and sends a quick backhand stroke, but his weariness makes it go wide.

Raul raises his crossbow and fires into the tree instead of the green troll in front of him. Raul moves forward 5 ft instead of reloading.

SoulFetter drops his bow and reaches down to grasp the javelin. Muscles bulge as he yanks the weapon out of his thigh and hurls it back at the puny . . . whatever it is . . . that dared to attack him.

"You look pretty funny (as he pulls the javelin free) yourself. Is that the best you've got?" (as he throws the javelin)

The missile stands quivering in the trunk of the tree the cowardly creature ducked behind.

Darius steps up beside Alarion and smoothly switches from his bow to his sword. He swings too hard, though, giving the troll a chance to dodge out of the way.

Thea looked carefully from side to side- thankfully it seemed as if there were only two of these things. She wasn't exactly sure what they were- they weren't orcs, and didn't seem to be real trolls. They definitely weren't friendly, but that was hardly news to the constables- lots of things were unfriendly when the law came to visit.

After a moment, she turned her attention to one of the beasts. Once more she wove a few words of magic, attempting to influence its mind for a few crucial seconds. Even if it didn't work, the spell might help her figure out how tough these things were going to be. 

Jonas fires a brace of arrows at Frick scoring one minor hit. 

Seeing Alarion cut by the heavy axe, Brae moves to aid the knight. "By Meda, watch yourself knight," he says as he closes. The cleric places a strong hand upon Alrarion's shoulder, and channel's the power of Meda into the man's body.

So, that's the one flinging javelins at SoulFetter, then, Frack that is Thea's target. His eyes glaze over for a very brief moment, and then he shakes his head violently from side to side apparently too powerful for such simple magic to effect, showering all nearby with generous spatters of a foul goo of some sort. He then cackles at Thea and turns his full attention to her. He lashes out at Thea with two claws and she smells his fetid breath as he leans in close trying to bite her. Frack connects all three times, savaging Thea (15 points total damage). 

[sblock=Raul]Raul has an attack of opportunity coming against Frack as he scampers past on his way to Thea.[/sblock]

Frick swings the huge Axe (1d20+8=17) again, but just misses Darius by a whisker's breadth as he dodges back. 

OOC: Actions for round 3?


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter advances on the hapless Frack, drawing his axe as he goes.  He rounds the tree, ignoring the still quivering javelin, and attempts to cut the little 'man' in half.  The blow connects, the massive blade of the axe biting deep.
> 
> "You look even funnier with that red stuff gushing out of you - it clashes with your skin tone, though!"
> 
> ...




[sblock=Mowgli] Sorry, I see my post confused you. Leif and I were having a little fun and each playing a foe, so he's posting actions for the next round along with you guys. I'll save your attack for round 3. Soulfetter's return toss of the javelin counts for this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41*

Raul raises his MW light crossbow and fires into the tree instead of the green troll in front of him.  Raul moves forward 5 ft instead of reloading.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
attack fails with a 16

MW lt cb atk on troll
 (1d20 7=16)


Raul continues using Combat Expertise (-1) for the DR 2/-. So AC is 18+1=19.

Raul failed in his attempt to identify Frick/Frack

Kn(D) check to identify Frick/Frack (1d20 3=5)

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2008)

OOC: Okay round 2 is now complete in post #597. Hopefully, Jonas will rejoin us soon. Actions for the new round?


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41 Rd 2 AoO*

Raul connects with Frack's back using an open hand attack as Frack moves past (AoO) to attack Thea.

[sblock=OOC]

Attack: 25  Open Hand attack treated as a magical attack
Damage: 4

AoO on Frack (Open Hand)/damage (1d20 7=25,  1d8=4)

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 1, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley and Lou]Scotley, I thought you said that Raul was already one round ahead, so doesn't this most recent action belong in the NEXT round?  Maybe I was confused and thinking of SoulFetter? eek![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 1, 2008)

*OOC: Can everyone make sure to post their current condition somewhere in their posts? Kinda hard for Brae to know who needs healing and such if I don't know who is hurt!

On a side note, since I didn't see anyone roll it, Brae's Cure Serious Wounds on Alarion is good for 17 points of healing*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 2, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP 48)*

SoulFetter's action remains as in post 596, with the exception that Frack was kind enough to do the advancing, so he doesn't have to close.  He will take a 5' step to K13.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Thea; HP 11/26; AC 16*

Thea gritted her teeth, and only her extraordinary willpower allowed her to stifle a howl of pain as the creature's attacks landed.  She took a quick step backwards, and called out another spell- hopefully it would work against whatever these things were...

OOC: 5-foot step to I 11 to avoid AoO; cast Blinding Color Surge on Frack (Will save DC 15 or he is blind for 1 round; whether he saves or not, Thea is invisible for 5 rounds); Knowledge (dungeoneering at DC 18) 1d20+4= 17; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 2, 2008)

*Alarion:  Hp 31/41, constitution 7/14*

The young knight feels the ebb of blood stop as Braevil heals him.  Though he still feels weakened, he knows the monster must be put down quickly.  He again scores Frick's flank with a clever slash, but the wily troll parries the second  with its axe-haft.  

[sblock=OOC]First attack:  Attack 26, damage 6
Second attack misses (14)
AC 22 vs. Frick[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Scotley and Lou]Scotley, I thought you said that Raul was already one round ahead, so doesn't this most recent action belong in the NEXT round?[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif and Lou]D'oh I hope not, that was supposed to be Soulfetter not Raul. I'll check and correct if I screwed up.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 2, 2008)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Can everyone make sure to post their current condition somewhere in their posts? Kinda hard for Brae to know who needs healing and such if I don't know who is hurt!*




*OOC: I'll post the Forest Trolls' conditions if you'll heal them too! *


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley and Lou]Sorry, Bro, nevermind![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Turning his attention from Alarion to Thea, the cleric moves to heal her. "You constables are constantly getting yourselves hurt," he grumbles as he calls for Meda's blessing.


*
AC 21, HP: 50/50

Moves to Thea, spontaneously casts Cure Moderate Wounds (2d8+6), dropping Animalistic Power, and healing Thea 19 points of damage (That was a good roll!)

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## xedr (Oct 2, 2008)

Darius (HP:58/58 Con:14/14) presses his assault on the Frick'n troll more carefully this time, and his bastard sword cleaves deeply into the troll's thigh, doing 15hp of damage. As the troll clutches at the wound, Darius's next attack goes well over the troll's head. 

[sblock=ooc]
2 more swings with bastard sword (1d20 9=26,  1d20 4=13)
damage (1d10 8=15)
knowledge check (1d20 2=4)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*OOC amusement!*



xedr said:


> Darius presses his assault on *the Frick'n troll*




hehehehe


----------



## Leif (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, now, one's Frick and the other's Frack.  Which is which?


----------



## Lou (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41 Rd 3*

Raul moves 5 ft to a flanking postion with Soulfetter on Frack before attacking with a flurry of blows aimed at Frack's kidneys. The first swing misses, but the second swing lands firmly just above the kidney. 


[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Flurry of Blows, flanking assumed: One hit, even if no flanking. (22)

FOB v Frack (1d20+7=13, 1d20+7=24) 

Damage: 7

dmg on Frack (1d8=7) 

Raul continues using Combat Expertise (-1) for the DR 2/-. So AC is 18+1=19.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Jonas Kewiczak, Urban Ranger*

Jonas's short sword flicks out, biting into the back of Frick's knee for 6 hp of damage.

a round of attacks at Frick the forest troll (1d20+8=17, 1d20+3=12, 1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=6)


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

Frick, bleeding a light green ichor from several wounds, swings his large, well-made, ornate greataxe at Raul in a sweeping blow, connecting painfully with the Monk (17 hp damage and Raul needs to make a DC 17 saving throw vs. the poison on the blade of the greataxe). Frack is totally in a daze,"Wow, where'd all those lights come from? Frick? Are you there? How'd you make all those preeeety colors?"


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 6, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 31/41, constitution 7/14*

*"Let us smite this knave now, my friends!"*
Knowing the beast must go down fast, Alarion swings mightily.  Frick sees it coming, and tries to parry...  but cannot avoid a vicious slice at his neck, nor the lightning-swift back-swing, that slice into its hide!
[sblock=OOC]
First Attack: 18 , Damage 15, part of the original roll 
Second attack: 20 to hit, 12 hit points damage
AC vs Frick: 22[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 6, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 20/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul grits his teeth as the poison enters his body, causing him to weaken.

[sblock=Leif]
With Raul's DR 2/-, that's 17-2=15 HP damage.  Please correct if you already took the DR into account.

Saving Throw (F DC 17): 14 fail

Fort Save DC17 (1d20 6=14)

How many CON points lost?  2 per Leif

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=Raul]No, I didn't take Raul's DR into account -- I figure you can handle that, can't you?   The poison causes Raul to lose 2 points of con.[/sblock]

Alarion:  The 18 may be good enough.  Let me check.  Yes!  You have another damage roll to make.  Frick is AC 18.  Don't assume that is good enough to hit Frack, though.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 6, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]
Above post was edited.  It is thus a total of 27 hp damage on Frick.  Thanks, boss! [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> Jonas's short sword flicks out, biting into the back of Frick's knee for 6 hp of damage.
> 
> a round of attacks at Frick the forest troll (1d20+8=17, 1d20+3=12, 1d6+1=6, 1d6+1=6)




OOC: Back in the saddle and caught up guys. Thanks for the rolls Leif. Did anyone ever roll for the Knowledge check?


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

*Mid-Combat Round Knowledge Check and More Combat*

OOC:  On second thought, Fenris, Jonas would have this knowledge without question:  These creatures you are fighting are Forest Trolls.  Not quite as tall as the "ordinary" variety, and, perhaps, just a tad less fearsome (it's a bloody small tad, isn't it?) but, otherwise, they're pretty much like the trolls you've known and loved for years.


IC:  Frick looks none to chipper after Alarion went to work on him.  So he wants to return the favor, and leaps, slobbering uncontrollably, on the Knight of Tovarre with murder in his eyes.  He attacks with two claws and bites at the knight with the most foul-smelling, disgusting mouth that Alarion has ever had the displeasure to be this close to.  Unfortunately for the poor, benighted creature, his anger and desire are not enough to defeat the knight's armor, and Alarion escapes unscathed. Forest Troll's full attack on Alarion (1d20 3=11, 1d20 3=11, 1d20 1=9, 1d4 3=5, 1d4 3=4, 1d4 1=3)

Darius, Raul and Soulfetter also inflict ample damage upon the hapless Frack.  He is also dazed from Thea's spell, but she knew that this effect would quickly wear off, even while the other effects of the spell persisted.  Luckily, Darius is standing there, right in front of Frack as a very inviting target.  And you all notice that the wounds of both Forest Trolls already appear to be slowly closing over of their own accord.  Next Round's Actions?

[sblock=Okay?]Everybody happy now?  Did I get everyone in the right place?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=OOC - Leif]Hey, Boss!  Didn't see an acknowledgement of SoulFetter's 16 points for last round on Frack (or of Raul's 7).  Just wanted to make sure you got it.[/sblock]

Ruthless in his attack on the hapless Frack, SoulFetter again chops away with the huge axe, this time biting deep into the warty creature's side.

[sblock=Combat Rolls]To Hit (1d20 10=26)
Damage (3d6 5=15)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Sorry, no disrespect intended.  I guess the acknowledgment got lost somewhere in the shuffle of work today.  I definitely got the damage subtracted, however, never fear.  Again, sorry about that.  I tried to edit the post accordingly.  Let me know how I did, ok?[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 7, 2008)

OOC: [sblock] Unfortunately, the Blinding part of Blinding Color Surge only lasts for one round- though Thea can remain invisible for up to 5 rounds.  Boy, I hope somebody has some fire...  [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Dude, you're so sweet!  All that wasn't really necessary, though - I was just checking![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=pathfinderq1]One round of Blindness. Yeah, I got that, finally, after about the sixth time I read through the spell.  Oh, well, several of you have at least managed to beat him up some during this round.  Got an action for us in the Round that's starting, 2, 3, or whatever Round it is? [/sblock]

[sblock=Mowgli]Sweet?  Me?  Nah, not really.  You don't know what Scotley and I are softening you up for at the mill....  And, also, it's not unreasonable to expect some in-game acknowledgment of your character's actions!  Don't let us or any other DMs push you around like that and don't take it lying down.[/sblock]

Last combat post has been adjusted noticeably.  But not inordinately so.

NEW MAP NOW ATTACHED!!


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 7, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 31/41 (65), constitution 7/14*

Alarion sweats profusely, as in his weakened state, fighting this long has somewhat winded him.  Nevertheless he continues his focused assault on Frick, slicing twice more into its flesh.  

[sblock=OOC]
Full Attack once more
Attack 1: 18 to hit, 8 damage
Attack 2: 25 to hit, 11 damage
That's 19 more hp on Frick
AC 22 vs. Frick
Fighting Challenge:  3 rounds remaining [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 7, 2008)

As Darius (AC18, HP58/58, Con14/14) fully engages Frick, Darius steps to H8 to allow Jonas to flank Frick from behind. As Frick turns, the troll barely avoids a mighty swing from Darius. However Darius merely reverses the grip on his sword and skewers the troll, doing 18 points of damage as he twists the blade, trying to find a critical organ. Jonas can see the tip of Darius' blade extending from Frick's back for a moment before Darius frees his blade.  
[sblock=OOC]
Two swings with bastard sword. (1d20 10=17,  1d20 5=23)
Damage, including 2handed power attack. (1d10 10=18)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

*OOC: I'm confused as to what round we are on...

Is the round just ending the one in which Brae healed Thea (if so, Brae should be in J11 now), or should I have posted a new action for him?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

Your attack now, Rhun.  Brae healed Alarion, healed Thea, and now it's time to slay some Forest Troll,  right?  J11?  Ok, I'll make it so it's been fixed.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

Having healed Thea, Brae steps away from the nearest forest troll (Frack). "Time to end this," says the cleric, as he begins channeling power through his link with Meda. Raising a hand, he smiles slightly, and sends of brilliant beam of fiery light lancing into his foe.


* 5' step to J10; cast Searing Light
Ranged TOUCH attack: 14
Damage: 18 (WOO-HOO, maximum!)

Note: I'm not sure it actually counts as fire damage, but I'd rule that way. 
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

OOC:  _Searing Light_ ruling for Brae --  the damage type is not specified by the spell description.  It is my ruling, however, that the damage inflicted by the spell will not ordinarily be regenerated by a creature like a forest troll.  But this spell by itself will not be sufficient to keep the monster from regenerating all of the OTHER damage he has taken.

The spell description does specify that it is more potent against creatures of the undead type.  Why it should be silent about regeneration is beyond me.

So that's everybody but Lou, isn't it?  Anyone else?


----------



## Lou (Oct 9, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 20/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul attacks the green troll again with his open hand flurry, taking advantage of the flanking provided by his fellow constables. Raul's hand slides off the slimy troll ineffectively with the first swing, but connects almost perfectly upside the troll's head with the second.


[sblock=rolls and OOC]
Oops! I got confused on which round we were on.

Flurry of Blows: 17 (15 if no flanking); 27 (natural 20) but no critiical hit

flanking FOB (1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=27) 

possible crit (1d20+7=10) 

Damage: 8

dmg on FT (1d8=8) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

*Frick and Frack Attack!*

Frick hefts his enormous, brightly shining Greataxe over his head and brings it down intending to split Alarion in twain.  Luckily, the crafty knight is able to wait until the last possible moment and then sidestep to his right, so all the blade impacts is the soggy earth of the bog.  Meanwhile, Frack is unleashing his fury against SoulFetter, seemingly paying little heed to either Raul or Thea.  (Raul will be able to make a sneak attack against him next round, but Thea won't from her present position.  *Note:  movement through the outer squares of green [trees] is possible, but costs double; movement through any interior squares is not possible.)*  Frack's claws split the air with frightful speed, but both fail to penetrate the Urgant's defenses.  (All attacks: Frick swings at Alarion; Frack swings at SoulFetter (1d20 8=12,  1d29 6=11, 1d20 6=16, 1d20 1=17))  However, Frack uses his claws to pull SoulFetter close to him and he then bites him on the nose for 3 hp of damage. bite damage to soulfetter (1d4 1=3)  And as Frack bites you, SoulFetter, you notice a metallic gleam coming from inside his mouth.

Worst of all, the wounds on both Forest Trolls are closing before your eyes.  (But you are making significant headway, really, I'm just adding an element of tension to the fight!  )

Constables?  Your actions, please.   Yes, Rhun, new round. (FYI - that's generally what I mean when I make a call for new actions.)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*So...new round?*


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 9, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 31/41 (65), constitution 7/14*

Alarion's fatigue is beginning to show, as he again is unable to get past Frick's defenses with his bloodied sword.  
[sblock=OOC]
Miss
Miss again!!
AC 22
Rolles a 2 and a 1!!  ARRRGHHH!  
Fighting Challenge: 2 rounds remaining [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

Distracted by the gleam of metal in Frack's mouth and the stinging pain in his nose, SoulFetter allows his mighty axe to swing wide - he misses his foe entirely.

[sblock=Leif]Don't forget ½ of that 3 pts goes to SoulFetter and ½ to Frack (I guess that would be 2 for me and one for him) - and that goes for _any_ damage SoulFetter takes, regardless of the source.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Roger that.  Just be sure that you get your half deducted, ok?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 9, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Righty-O!  If you keep posting the full damage from whatever attacks SoulFetter takes, I'll deduct half from SoulFetter and assume you're taking the other half from Frack.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2008)

*Braevil Talisker*

Dismayed that the forest troll had survived his magical blast, Brae transfers his staff back to his good hand, steps around (Frack) into a more favorable position, and slams the weapon down upon the giant. "Take that, brute!"


*
AC 21, HP: 50/50

Move from J10 to L11 (I'm assuming Brae can step under the tree's branches?
Attack: 18, or 20 w/flanking
Damage: 7


[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 9, 2008)

Rhun, for your question about movement, see post #635  (I even put it in *BOLD* for you!)

....more later.....


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2008)

Even with her wounds healed, and the protective veil of invisibility, Thea didn't want to spend too much time close to either of the trolls.  She moved adroitly behind the more solid wall of her largest compatriot.  Then, feeling much more secure, she put her prodigious brain to work on the problem of dealing with these creatures permanently...

OOC: Invisible, round 1 of 5; 5 foot step to I 13; rummage in her Haversack to get her remaining flask of alchemists fire, and one of her flasks of acid.  If one of the trolls drops, she will move to apply those substances, as needed.


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC:  So Brae and Thea have acted in the current round, but no one else has yet.  Scotley's back, but no matter:  you're all MINE now!!! mwahahahahaha!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  So Brae and Thea have acted in the current round, but no one else has yet.  Scotley's back, but no matter:  you're all MINE now!!! mwahahahahaha!




OOC: Swing and a miss for SoulFetter (Post 638).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 10, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Leif/Scott]Headed off to internet deadland for the weekend.  Here's SoulFetter's next attack roll on Frack (one swing with honkin' big greataxe).

This should be the round _after_ he gets bit on the nose.

To Hit (1d20 10=24)
Damage (3d6 5=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 10, 2008)

OOC: So would Jonas know of any special defenses these forest trolls may have or weaknesses?


Jonas sends a brage of arrows towards the closest troll.

[sblock]
Jonas attacks (1d20+8=20, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+8=23, 1d6+2=8, 1d20+3=4, 1d6+2=6) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 10, 2008)

Jonas knows that this particularly nasty variety of troll likes very much to use poison, perhaps in overcompensation for the fact that they are not nearly as large as regular trolls.  But, then, you've also seen firsthand how these particular specimens are using poison, haven't you, so that's not a major revelation, is it?  (OOC:  I don't know of anything else, offhand, but if Scotley knows of something he is invited to let Jonas know.  Also, I'll make sure to check this evening, and anything juicy and wonderful that I find will be added to this post at that time.)

--Sorry, Jonas, no juice for you, don'tcha just hate that?


----------



## Scotley (Oct 10, 2008)

[sblock=Jonas]Like other trolls, forest trolls have an unnatural metabolism that allows them to heal very very fast. They are also very good at hiding in the woods as you have seen. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 11, 2008)

Darius (still untouched at HP58/58, AC18) is startled that Frick is still standing. Getting pissed that the troll won't die, Darius nearly beheads the troll with two hard blows, doing 30 hp of damage (!) (If this doesn't finish the troll, I'm gonna have to rethink my approach.)

[sblock=ooc]Two more swings, with damage rolls. (1d20 10=23,  1d10 10=19,  1d20 5=20,  1d10 10=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2008)

Awaiting attacks from Alarion and Raul, that I know of....


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 11, 2008)

[sblock=DM]

Alarion attacked, and missed   See #637[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 11, 2008)

Helfdan said:


> [sblock=DM]
> Alarion attacked, and missed   See #637[/sblock]



Ok, sorry 'bout that, just waiting for Raul then (maybe, unless I'm wrong about that, too).


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 20/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul continues his attack on the nose-biting green troll with an open hand flurry, taking advantage of the flanking provided by his fellow constables. Raul's hand hits the troll's back a glancing blow once and again slides off the slimy troll ineffectively with the second swing.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
First blow hits but second misses.

FOB atk (1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=9) 

1 HP damage

dmg (1d8=1) 

Still using CE for -1 to hit, +1 to AC and DR 2/-.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

*Frick and Frack the Trollsy Twins*

Frick is struck by two arrows from Jonas, which cause him to take a step backwards.  This is just the opening that Darius has been waiting for, and he boldly strides forward, bastard sword flashing brilliantly.  He makes a swipe from the Forest Troll's right shoulder to his left hip that opens his green belly like an overripe melon, and follows that up with a thrust straight through the Troll's throat that leaves its head dangling by a gory thread of skin.  Frick is down, and his XL greataxe falls silent. (Obviously.)

Frack looks stunned when a small wound spontaneously opens on his left side, thanks to SoulFetter's damage sharing ability.  Brae also strikes Frack a moderate blow, and Raul manages to get a sneak attack that connects, although his unsure footing prevents the blow from doing significant damage.  Frack, not deigning to pay attention to the sneaky Raul, renews his efforts to put SoulFetter down, and this time he connects with all three attacks:  his claws do 7 and 4 hp of damage, and his bite does another 4, so 15 hp damage altogether for SoulFetter.  

Next Round at your convenience, please.

to hit rolls: Frack's attacks against SoulFetter again (1d20 6=21, 1d20 6=25, 1d20 1=18)
damage: 1d4 3=4, 1d4 3=7, 1d4 1=4  (OOC:  Frack didn't use a weapon in this fight, and he didn't want to risk poisoning his own claws, so you get a pass on that.)


----------



## Lou (Oct 12, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 20/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Seeing the troll continue to attack Soulfetter, Raul continues his attack with yet another open hand flurry, taking advantage of his flanking position. Raul misjudges his position and nearly falls in the muck as he misses with both swings.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

FOB atk on FT (1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=12) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 12, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 31/41 (65), constitution 7/14*

Too fatigued to shout a warcry, Alarion nods at Darius as Frick falls, before turning to charge at Frack as the troll tears into Soulfetter.  His bloodied blade shines in the sun as it swings in a great arc and connects with the rubbery flesh of the troll's neck.  
[sblock=OOC]
Charge attack, with PA -2.  
To hit: 29;damage 14
Free action to declare shield block on Frack:  AC 20 after charging[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2008)

With one troll down, the others turn to finish off the standing troll. Jonas, wary of the downed troll surprising them, turns to the troll on the ground. He knew of their amazing metabolism and regenerative powers. He hadn't time to get a fire going, but he knew how to slow this one down. Drawing his sword he quickly cut off the head and tossed it to the side,before turning to the arms and legs, cutting each of them off as well.


----------



## xedr (Oct 12, 2008)

Darius (AC18, HP58/58) rushes after the tottering Alarion, muttering under his breath about thick-headed paladins. Despite granting Frack an attack of opportunity, Darius nevertheless manages to leave a nasty-looking wound on the troll's shoulder (13 hp of damage). [sblock=ooc] Swinging again (1d20 10=19,  1d10 10=13,  1d20 5=7,  1d10 10=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

The doughtiest Warrior-Constables, Alarion and Darius quickly shift their attention to Frack, and make short work of taking the remaining troll down.  Jonas is seeing that Frick does not return to combat. 


(OOC:  This quick post is being made now so that any of the remaining constables can alter their planned actions for this round, since all the foes are down and accounted for.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Having seen the two trolls heal from what ought to have been deadly wounds, Thea had no interest in testing the boundaries of such unnatural regrowth.  As Jonas dismembered one of the beasts, Thea flickered back into view nearby, with a tightly-stoppered flask in each hand.  Moving carefully, she popped one of the containers open, and dribbled some oozing chemical concoction across the still-fresh wounds.

OOC: After Jonas does his CdG on Frick, Thea will use her flask of acid to seal the deal.  She has a flask of alchemists fire ready for Frack, after the others chop him up a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2008)

Brae shakes his head and gives his fellow constables a disapproving frown as he looks over their wounds. "I don't know about you constables. No appreciation for qaulity work." Pulling a wand from his belt, he looks about at his companions. "Who is first?"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 12, 2008)

Jonas gives a Thea a wink as she pours the acid over the Troll. Jonas heads back to rub Bruno's head. He had stayed put where he had been told too. Jonas didn't want him risking getting posioned.


----------



## Leif (Oct 12, 2008)

Bruno lives for Jonas's praise, as always, and Bruno nuzzles Jonas's hand as his big ol' tail whomps back and forth rhythimically.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 13, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 31/41 (65), constitution 7/14*

Alarion turns about, sword at the ready, both seeking other foes and looking at his friends.  His handsome face is pale, and he is breathing heavily, but his expression is all business.  "Are you all well, my friends?" 
On hearing Brae's words, however, he cannot help but give a tired smile.  "My apologies if I keep you busy, Father Talisker.  But I believe the one reason master Ironshirt hired me was so that I would stand between the rest of you and harm..."  He looks sideways at Raoul.  "Although I am not always successful, given the courageous nature of our comrades."


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2008)

*Alarion's Con Loss*

OOC:  Don't forget, Alarion, and anyone else who lost constitution in this fight:  "He loses 1 hit point per hit die for every point by which his constitution modifier drops." DMG p. 290.  (So that works out to be about one hp per hit die for every two points of con lost (depending on whether your con is odd or even), or about another 18 hp in Alarion's case.)  But, "A hit point score can't be reduced by constitution damage or drain to less than 1 hit point per hit die."  This may adversely affect the health of some of our constables right now.

OOC:  And there is some question about whether the hp loss resulting from con loss can be healed until the con damage is healed.  Personally, I don't see how it could be.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  And there is some question about whether the hp loss resulting from con loss can be healed until the con damage is healed.  Personally, I don't see how it could be.




*OOC: It can't be until his CON is restored; his MAX hit points have to be recalculated based on his current CON. (Which is why he shows Alarion current MAX hit points as 41, I belive.)*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

Seeing how Thea Flame-Broil Fricassees and makes Ceviche of Forest Troll it is no wonder the Constables prefer to eat at the Polished Stave rather than her house. Regardless of how unappetizing the results may be, the Trolls will not recover from this culinary treatment. Careful looking about reveals no additional foes hiding in the foliage. 

OOC: See the out of character thread for experience points.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Seeing that Alarion appears to be in the worst shape of any of the constables due to the effects of the poison weapons, Brae moves to the knight's side. "Though I cannot mend all of your hurts, this should help some." Brae prays to Meda to restore the knight's vitality, and then once his spell is completed, proceeds to use one of his wands as necessary to heal the group's battle wounds.


*
AC 21, HP: 50/50

Cast lesser restoration on Alarion, restoring 4 consitution points.

Brae will then use 1 charge of his wand of lesser vigor on each Alarion, Raul and Soulfetter (total of 3 charges), healing each one of 11 points of damage.


[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Oct 13, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Having heard the sloshing behind him, Raul moves left 5 ft at the end of his turn, allowing space for Alarion or whoever is coming up to finish off the troll.

After the trolls are dispatched:



Helfdan said:


> Alarion turns about, sword at the ready, both seeking other foes and looking at his friends. His handsome face is pale, and he is breathing heavily, but his expression is all business. "Are you all well, my friends?"
> On hearing Brae's words, however, he cannot help but give a tired smile. "My apologies if I keep you busy, Father Talisker. But I believe the one reason master Ironshirt hired me was so that I would stand between the rest of you and harm..." He looks sideways at Raoul. "Although I am not always successful, given the courageous nature of our comrades."




Raul grins up at his friend, "Someone has to soften them up for you and Darius. Right, Soulfetter?" Raul turns laughing towards the even taller Constable.

"Many thanks for the prayers of Meda and the healing." Raul says to Brae.

OOC: Healed 11 HP from Brae.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 13, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 53/53 (65), constitution 11/14*

"Thank you once more, good Brae, for Holy Meda's blessing."  Alarion's wounds heal, and he recovers most of his former vitality.  He cleanses his blade of the greenish-black troll blood before resheathing it, then nods sagely at Raoul's words.  "Your open-hand attacks tenderized our foes most effectively, my good friend.  Alas, it was the lady Amalthea's cooking that did not do them justice."  He offers a courtly bow to Thea, mostly to hide a huge grin.  

He then turns serious.  "The brigands ahead must have heard this skirmish.  We should move onwards quickly."


----------



## Leif (Oct 13, 2008)

Just as Alarion says this, an arrow comes streaking from the direction of Harcourt's Mill, proper (just about 150 yards away from where the constables are now), and strikes him in the leg for 2 hp of damage. Longbow shot at Alarion from orc archer watching the constables from the Mill. (1d20+8=23, 1d8=2)

And Raul notes some rude "steps" affixed to a tree here.  Presumably, this is where the Forest Trolls were when they began flinging javelins?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP 50/50)*

"A Constable's work is never done, it seems.  I thank you for your prayers, Brae.

We need to return to this spot and search the bodies, but for now if no one objects I think I'll see if this axe is as useful to me as it was to its late owner."

The Urgant moves toward the mill, stooping quickly and taking up the axe so recently wielded by Frick.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2008)

Brae sighs and moves after Soulfetter, taking care to rush from tree to tree, using cover to avoid getting shot.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]The axe feels good in your hands. This isn't something made by an orc or a troll. It is obviously of fine craftsmanship and magical to boot. 

OOC: You can add +2 on to hit and damage rolls though further exploration may reveal an additional power as well. It is a size large great axe.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 13, 2008)

[sblock=Scotley/Leif]Thank you, kind sirs!  SoulFetter will keep his senses tuned to the axe as he uses it in an effort to determine other 'powers' (though he doesn't really have any special senses, of course).[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 14, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 51/53 (65), constitution 11/14*

Alarion raises his shield, readies a javelin of his own, and moves forward behind Soulfetter, seeking the closest target.


----------



## Lou (Oct 14, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*



Leif said:


> Just as Alarion says this, an arrow comes streaking from the direction of Harcourt's Mill, proper (just about 150 yards away from where the constables are now), and strikes him in the leg for 2 hp of damage. Longbow shot at Alarion from orc archer watching the constables from the Mill. (1d20+8=23, 1d8=2)
> 
> And Raul notes some rude "steps" affixed to a tree here. Presumably, this is where the Forest Trolls were when they began flinging javelins?




Raul stops to carefully study the the location of the steps in relation to the burned bodies, so he can climb the trees and look around up top later, before moving on after the others. Since all movement is hampered by the muck, Raul will reload his crossbow as he moves, looking for the bowman.

OOC: Raul's base move is 50, he should have no trouble catching up to Soulfetter.


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> Raul stops to carefully study the the location of the steps in relation to the burned bodies, so he can climb the trees and look around up top later, before moving on after the others. Since all movement is hampered by the muck, Raul will reload his crossbow as he moves, looking for the bowman.



OOC:  So noted.  Raul's glance up the tree does reveal  some sort of cloth object near a fork in the trunk of the tree that seems to have formed a natural kind of lookout spot. |  Moving on and reloading, Raul does not immediately see a bowman, but he judges that the arrow came from a fair height in the direction of the mill, and he sees a large window there that has an excellent view of the constables' chosen course to the mill.

[sblock= OOC for Scotley]You're up anytime now, dude!  Please?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 14, 2008)

Lou said:


> OOC: Raul's base move is 50, he should have no trouble catching up to Soulfetter.




[sblock=Raul]He should be able to catch up, but SoulFetter's move is 40 so he's actually a bit faster than anyone but Raul.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: A note on movement. Keep in mind that you remain in an area of shallow bog so movement costs double. If you take cover to either side the dense undergrowth on the right and deeper water to the left will force you to move even slower.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC: Here's a map of the mill complex. Note that the Constables are way at the south end of the map. I started with the area of trees where you just fought the trolls. You can tell me where your characters have moved and I'll place them. Spot checks and initiative for everyone please. Note the information on terrain from this post http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/222793-constables-14th-ward-part-2-a-19.html#post4471315. I'll get some more details of the mill up a little later today based on the results of your spot checks.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 14, 2008)

[sblock=Spot check for Jonas and Init]
Jonas Spot check in the marsh (1d20+10=24) 

Jonas Init (1d20+3=10) 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 14, 2008)

Darius (AC:17 HP:58/58) can normally run at 120 ft/round. So, running through the bog at 60 ft/round will allow him to take cover south of the barn after 6 and a half rounds of running. Even as Darius starts running, he's too busy marveling at the marksmanship of the unseen archer to notice much (spot (1d20 2=5)).


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 14, 2008)

Spot 6


----------



## Leif (Oct 14, 2008)

OOC:  I hadn't looked at the map before I rolled that arrow shot.  Lucky sunuvagun, ain't he?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thea spun quickly to see where the arrow had come from- though the range was long, she was able to make out at least a few likely spots.  But between the distance and the trees she couldn't be sure- and the only way to see better would be to get closer.  Still, it seemed like the other constables were ready to continue their assault, so she decided to back them up.  She began to move closer, using the trees for cover as best she could, and watching out to make sure they didn't get surprised by a flank attack.

OOC: [sblock] Spot 14, initiative 18; rolls Roll Lookup ; Thea will move forward as best she can, using whatever degree of cover she can without going into deep bog or water- most of her attention is on watching the area around them, so she'll sacrifice some ground speed for observation time. [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 15, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter advances at a run, slogging through the shallow bog as quickly as he's able.  He does his best to keep a weather eye out for more enemies or archers.

[sblock=Dice Rolls]Initiative: 1d20 3=23
Spot: 1d20-1=13

Moving to T117 (Move of 160 at a full run translates to 80 in the bog).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

Brae pauses to peer keenly about at his surroundings; after taking several long seconds, the cleric begins moving, jogging behind a nearby tree. He then begins a prayer to Meda, asking for her blessing and the power of flight. 


*Initiative: 1
Spot Check: 20

Move to T136 for cover, cast Flight.

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Oct 15, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Seeing the remarkable accuracy of the bowman, Raul will quicken his pace to a full run until he reaches a more reasonable range for his crossbow. At that point, Raul starts looking for the bowman to return fire. _If I can't hit him, at least the bolts may slow him down._

[sblock=OOC and rolls]
_Init 10_
_Spot 25_
Roll Lookup 

With a range increment of 90, Raul wants to be less than 450 ft from the window when he fires. 

Move 50, run at 200, gives me 100 in the muck? Are you allowing running in this crap?

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

OOC:  Sure!  You already noted the reduction in speed due to the muck.



OOC:  Sorry Lou, bad day for me.  But I'm ok now, I swear!  Put down that hypo!!


----------



## Scotley (Oct 18, 2008)

*Sorry gang got rather busy this week.*

Initiative order

Alarion 23
Soulfetter 23
Thea 18
Raul 10
Jonas 10
Archer 9
Darius 5
Brae 1

OOC: Note that one cannot run in difficult terrain see the reference here. I selected reasonable positions for the Constables based on my best guess since many of you didn't specify or selected a spot that would have been unavailable at your current speed. 

[sblock=Spot check 25+]The archer appears to be an orc with a heavy crossbow. He is in a window on the upper floor of the barn. As you pad forward slipping and sliding on the muck you can't help but envy the little bugs that dart about easily on bog to your left with their many legs somehow keeping them on the surface. [/sblock]

[sblock=Spot Check 20-24]You catch just a flash of movement from the upper floor of the barn far ahead of you. Perhaps that is where the lucky marksman lurks.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 10-19]You look to the buildings in the distance but it hard to see where the shot might have come from the obvious locations are the barn or the tree just past the bog to your left.[/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check <10]As you start forward looking for the enemy one of your scurrying companions splashes muck in your eye and you see nothing.[/sblock]

Actions for round 2? Please roll initiative now if you haven't already or post it again if I somehow missed it.

As you examine the mill sight you can see that it is a complex of several buildings beside a mill trace and pond. The area seems to have sunk or flooded and never fully drained. The mill wheel turns lazily indicating there is still some flow of water though you do not hear the sound of the great grinding stones only a splash of water. It appears that someone had tried to construct a windmill, but it has started tilting badly before being finished. It leans to the right about 15 degrees from straight up and down. A wooded path has been built just above the bog from the house to the leaning windmill. 

The stone buildings of the site seem to be in relatively good shape while the wooden ones including the mill itself are looking pretty shabby. Indeed one small building has collapsed. 

There is no activity in the area other than the marksman. Presumably the orcs if they are here, prefer to remain indoors on a sunny afternoon.

OOC: Initiative (1d20+3=9)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 18, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

As SoulFetter moves he drops his axe back in his belt and unlimbers his massive longbow.

"Anybody see that blasted archer yet?  Time to give him something to think about!"

[sblock=For Scotley/Leif]He will stop at T126, which should give him partial cover from the tree and just a full 3 range increments out from the barn - the closest likely place for the archer to be hiding.  As soon as someone tells him where the archer is he'll loose a shot. To Hit (1d20=15) roll wasn't great, but should be good enough to hit either the barn or the tree close to the archer and make them duck their heads. Who knows - it may even hit the bowman him/herself . . .[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Oct 18, 2008)

Darius (AC20 HP58/58) rolls a 5 for initiative. Darius pauses as he realizes that running is impossible in this muck. He eyeballs the distance to the barn and attempts to estimate how long it would take to reach it (DM hint please?). Assuming that the approach to the barn is on the order of 30 rounds, Darius looks for alternative ways to close the distance. Seeing that the undergrowth provides some cover, Darius starts working his way in that direction. "We're gonna get turned into pincushions if we approach over open ground! Take cover gang!"


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 18, 2008)

Alarion continues to forge ahead through the muck as best he can in his armor.  He keeps his javelin ready in case a foe shows itself.  
Initiative 23


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2008)

"Movement, upper floor of the barn!" shouts Brae to his companions as the cleric begins to rise from the boggy ground. He slowly angles upward into the sky, flying toward Harcort's Mill. Even as he goes, he begins another prayer to Meda, asking her to protect him from the weapons of his foes.



*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 50/50

Move 10' up, 20' ahead to S132; cast Shield of Faith for +3 to AC
Note: Using double moves (no running possible with fly spell), I estimate Brae can reach the barn in about 8 rounds, give or take.

Flight, round 2 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 1 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 19, 2008)

Jonas too had spotted the movement and would lay down some cover for his companions as they crossed the bog. Jonas and Buno head forward a bit (15', half of 30) then Jonas takes careful aim at the barn door and lets an arrow fly.

[sblock]
I am assuming 4 range increments for a -6 to the roll. If that is too much, please add some plusses to the to hit rol.

Jonas fires back (1d20+6=21, 1d6+2=6) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC:  So I guess it's official now:  Jonas CAN hit the broad side of a barn!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 20, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  So I guess it's official now:  Jonas CAN hit the broad side of a barn!




OOC:

He had better be hitting something more than that, even at that distance.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: See post 693 for action this round.


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC:  Question for Mowgli:  Man, how long are those big, honkin' arrows for that ballista that SF calls a longbow?  Criminy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC:  Don't know for sure - maybe 4 feet?  Big around as my thumb?  Big.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2008)

*OOC: Reminds me of the arrows that Lurtz shoots Boromir with in the LOTR: FotR. Those were pretty hefty arrows.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 20, 2008)

OOC:  Let's see, SF is about 8 feet tall, right.  If so, that's about 133% of usual height.  So that would make his 'arrows' about four feet long and about 3/4 inch in diameter, roughly.  Sound about right?  Sheesh, we gotta get SF an audition to be the Greatest Pornstar in Lauralie Summerhome!   His stage name can be "Woody Oakley!" hehe


----------



## Lou (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul moves forward at his maximum speed for two rounds.

OOC: At that point, Raul will stop to fire his crossbow, reload, and then move on for two more rounds. This will continue until something new develops.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2008)

OOC: Still waiting on Thea to post. Will get something up tonight either way.


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Soul Fetter's Arrows*

You know, Scotty, we've really got to start making SoulFetter pay a suitable amount for those huge arrows he uses.  Maybe 5 gp/dozen?

  (I figure I better grin while I can, because this is sure to start a s***-storm of epic proportions!)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Unable to spot the mysterious archer, Thea grumbled for a few moments before she reluctantly began to follow her fellow constables through the muck towards the distant mill.

OOC: Move forward with the others for now, as cautiously as seems possible without getting more than knee-deep in the swamp.  Will update actions once we get closer- nothing she has works at 150 yards distance...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> You know, Scotty, we've really got to start making SoulFetter pay a suitable amount for those huge arrows he uses.  Maybe 5 gp/dozen?
> 
> (I figure I better grin while I can, because this is sure to start a s***-storm of epic proportions!)




OOC: According to the srd we can only get away with charging him double the going rate or 2 gp a score.

Weapons :: d20srd.org

Of course I am open to the possibility that the local fletchers are biased against giants...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 22, 2008)

Alarion 23
Soulfetter 23
Thea 18
Raul 10
Jonas 10
Archer 9
Darius 5
Brae 1

Alarion continues to forge ahead through the muck as best he can in his armor. He keeps his javelin ready in case a foe shows itself.

As SoulFetter moves he drops his axe back in his belt and unlimbers his massive longbow.

"Anybody see that blasted archer yet? Time to give him something to think about!"

Despite his bravado, distance and cover seem to have robbed him of a hit.

Unable to spot the mysterious archer, Thea grumbled for a few moments before she reluctantly began to follow her fellow constables through the muck towards the distant mill.

Raul moves forward at his maximum speed slipping and skidding, but managing to stay on his feet.

Jonas too had spotted the movement and would lay down some cover for his companions as they crossed the bog. Jonas and Buno head forward a bit (15', half of 30) then Jonas takes careful aim at the barn door and lets an arrow fly. His shot sails cleanly through the distant upstairs window and garners a yelp of pain and surprise from the target that is audible even at this distance. [sblock]I figured 380' so four seems right to me. Not that the marksman is firing out of a 2'x2' window and so has he has cover. Bruno wags his tail in excitement as he trots along in the muck. [/sblock]

The marksman does not return fire. 

Darius (AC20 HP58/58) rolls a 5 for initiative. Darius pauses as he realizes that running is impossible in this muck. He eyeballs the distance to the barn and attempts to estimate how long it would take to reach it (DM hint please?). Assuming that the approach to the barn is on the order of 30 rounds, Darius looks for alternative ways to close the distance. Seeing that the undergrowth provides some cover, Darius starts working his way in that direction. "We're gonna get turned into pincushions if we approach over open ground! Take cover gang!"

"Movement, upper floor of the barn!" shouts Brae to his companions as the cleric begins to rise from the boggy ground. He slowly angles upward into the sky, flying toward Harcort's Mill. Even as he goes, he begins another prayer to Meda, asking her to protect him from the weapons of his foes.

OOC: It will take more than 20 rounds for most of you to cover the distance of ~375'. You can hustle, which will get you up to your normal speed and cut the time in half, but you'll take a penalty to AC of -2 and need to roll a Balance check DC:10 each round of such movement or risk a fall. Soulfetter, Raul and Brae can make better time, while Alarion is gonna need most of the afternoon in all that armor. 

Actions for the next round?


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: According to the srd we can only get away with charging him double the going rate or 2 gp a score.
> 
> Weapons :: d20srd.org
> 
> Of course I am open to the possibility that the local fletchers are biased against giants...



OOC:  Double suits me fine.  See, Mowgli, it wasn't that bad, was it?  (Yeah, you're right, I must be slipping....)

OOC:  GOOD SHOT, Jonas!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  GOOD SHOT, Jonas!




OOC: Thanks, not bad the broad side of a barn 


Jonas and Bruno move ahead another few sloshy steps and Jonas fires another arrow, managing to actually miss the broad side of the barn this time.

[sblock]
Jonas fires R2 (1d20+6=8, 1d6+2=3) [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 22, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP 50/50)*

SoulFetter moves forward 20' and lets fly another javelin . . . er, arrow.  He slips in the muck while drawing his bow, and this time the arrow flies _way_ off to the right.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Brae glides gracefully through the air, angling upward some, and evening out as he reaches about three man-heights above the ground. He keeps his eyes open, searching the area ahead for any signs of danger to himself or his companions.



*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 50/50

Double move: Move 10' up, 60' ahead to T120 (Altitude is now 20') 

Flight, round 3 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 2 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Brae*

OOC:  You realize, don't you, that 3 man-heights will put you very near to the upper floor of the mill, and so, presumably, the concealed archer therein.  But, then again, maybe that was your plan, to have Brae draw fire to protect your fellow constables?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You realize, don't you, that 3 man-heights will put you very near to the upper floor of the mill, and so, presumably, the concealed archer therein.  But, then again, maybe that was your plan, to have Brae draw fire to protect your fellow constables?





*OOC: The plan, actually, was to fly through the window and into the upper floor to deal with the archer. But Brae expected the archer would fire at him, which is why he cast Shield of Faith. Hopefully, Jonas and Soulfetter can also give the orc archer something to think about other than a flying cleric!*


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

OOC:  Thanks for filling me in on the plan!  Alas, I don't share Scotley's talent for ESP, so any bones you can throw my way will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xedr (Oct 22, 2008)

"Nice Shot, Jonas!" Darius moves towards and into the muddy undergrowth. He doesn't try to move quietly, but he does move from cover to cover as he approaches the "compound"  
[sblock=ooc] Dan's going on a 2 week cruise, which is probably 3 rounds of game time. I will probably be able to keep up, but if I don't check in, Darius plans to move to U125, then W121, then X118, then Y115, then Z112, then straight up the Z column until he reaches Z37. I count 30 rounds, which is (I believe) 3 long minutes. If a target presents itself, Darius will pause to loose 3 arrows (all three shots at 1d20+8, 1d6+4(x3crit), -1 at 30ft, -3 at 70ft, -5 at 140ft, -7 at 210ft,...). Darius has 17 arrows left. Darius's AC against non-greasy boy orcs is AC20 (+1 against one designated opponent), HP58/58. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Oct 23, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

As Raul is able to keep his balance in this muck, he will hustle forward at top speed.

[sblock=OOC]
Raul is +10 on Balance.   Should I roll for 1s?

Yes, Xedr is leaving me for two weeks of sun and fun....  So we should finish this adventure and level up before he returns. 
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thea cursed once again, albeit quietly.  This muck was making things far too slow- at this rate it would practically be nightfall by the time they got to the mill...  But while she didn't want to risk running in such treacherous conditions, she had other advantages- a few words in Sylvanoptera allowed her to pick up the pace without increasing her risk of stumbling.

OOC: Casting Expeditious Retreat- for 5 minutes, her base speed increases to 60 feet (120 for a full move, without running or hustling).  Even without Balance, she'll be able to cover ground fairly well, and for now she will concentrate on moving towards the barn as quickly as possible (that may change if she becomes a target).


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 23, 2008)

*Alarion: Hp 51/53 (65), constitution 11/14*

"Morwyn grant me patience..."  The young knight prays desperately as he does his best to move forth.  He hopes to get there in time to help his fellow constables.  

[sblock=OOC]
Alarion will take two move actions each round, moving by the quickest possible route.  He will NOT hustle, however, as he knows a fall here would be dastardly.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

Lou said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Raul is +10 on Balance.   Should I roll for 1s?
> 
> Yes, Xedr is leaving me for two weeks of sun and fun....  So we should finish this adventure and level up before he returns.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Raul]Yes, you'll need to roll. I'll give you a bye this round. Please indicate the coordinates of you proposed move I'll make my best guess this round. We'll try to go faster this week than I did last. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2008)

Alarion 23
Soulfetter 23
Thea 18
Raul 10
Jonas 10
Archer 9
Darius 5
Brae 1


The Constables struggle forward through the muck as best they can and are gratified to see that the archer has not reappeared. 

OOC: Spot checks please. Moves for the next round?

[sblock=Spot check 25+]There are an awful lot of beetles skating on the surface of the bog to the left just ahead. It is almost like they are massing. [/sblock]

[sblock=Spot check 0-24]There is no sign of movement at the window or indeed anywhere in around the buildings. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 26, 2008)

Alarion forges forward, concentrating on staying on his feet, shield and javelin at the ready.  

[sblock=OOC]
Spot 9
Double move forward[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2008)

Jonas and Bruno keep trudging forward, but bear left to investigate somthing strange up ahead.


[sblock]
Jonas Spot (1d20+10=25) 

Hmmm, Beetles massing. My guess, decomposing body.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 26, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter continues moving toward the Mill (another 20'), intent on the barn window and the need to provide covering fire for his friends and fellow constables.

[sblock=Spot Check]1d20-1=13[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thea continued to make her way forward with the others- every time she tried to focus her attention on the buildings up ahead she seemed to run into a troublesome spot of swamp, so she couldn't spot any sign of the archer or other problems.

OOC: Spot is +4, so a roll seems moot- but I'll make one just in case...  rolled a 9 total, no spectacular result (good or bad); roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2008)

Brae continues gliding through the air toward the mill. He is glad to see Raul running along below him.


*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 50/50

Spot: 13
Double move: S104 (Altitude is 20') 

Flight, round 4 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 3 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Oct 29, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul continues his hustle at top speed towards T84, left of the tree.

OOC: Balance Check just don't want a one (1d20=13) Worthless Spot Check 1d20+3=12


----------



## Scotley (Oct 30, 2008)

Alarion 23
Soulfetter 23
Thea 18
Sentran the Violet 15
Raul 10
Jonas 10
Archer 9
Swarm 8
Darius 5
Brae 1

The Constables continue forward as fast as the terrain allows. Once again there are no shots from the mill. 

[sblock=Brae and Raul]There is however, a flicker of movement behind the window.[/sblock]

[sblock=Soulfetter and Thea]A swarm of beetle-sized insects armed with long, spiked suckers skitters across the brackish water toward you. The individual beetles are perhaps seven inches long and weigh maybe a half pound each. There are hundreds of them and they move with great ease and speed across the swamp such that they are nearly on you almost before you knew what was happening.[/sblock]

[sblock=Alrion, Jonas, Darius]Ahead, you notice that a swarm of beetles gathers and glides very rapidly across the swamp toward Thea and Soulfetter, indeed the bugs, are almost upon them in an instant. These things are larger than you realized being perhaps seven inches long.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

"Raul!" calls Brae, trying to keep up with the quick monk as the man runs gracefully across the swampy ground. "Ware the archer in the barn window!"


*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 50/50

Spot: 13
Double move: R88 (Altitude is 20') 

Flight, round 5 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 4 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Oct 30, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul continues on his way towards the barn (towards O54) at top speed. _I need to get that archer out of commission, thinks Raul._ Hearing Brae's warning he looks towards the window but sees nothing.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

balance check 15 > 1 bal check for 1 (1d20=15) 

[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thea was quite nearly caught off guard by the sudden approach of the swarming beetle-like creatures.  She knew almost none of her spells worked on that sort of thing, and mundane weapons weren't much use either- so it was time to get away from them.  Taking advantage of the mobility provided by her spell, she moved back towards some of her other compatriots.

OOC: Move back towards Jonas and Alarion, using her higher move through Expeditious Retreat.  Maybe we ought to invest in an extra-large flyswatter or something- or a replacement for Moru; the lack of area damage spells is hurting us...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 31, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"Oh, crap." 

With no way to retreat and unable to see any other options, SoulFetter mentally rolls up his sleeves and resigns himself to the pain that is surely coming his way.  He continues his steady slogging through the muck toward the mill, and prepares to slap and smack some beetles.  He keeps an eye peeled for the archer's return.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 31, 2008)

"By Morwyn and Meda!  What devilry is this!"  Alarion stops, drops his javelin, and takes a torch from his pack.  He quickly lights it by striking a piece of flint 'gainst his shield, and prepares to meet the oncoming beasties.  "My friends, if one of you has some oil flasks, I believe this is the time to use them!"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Maybe we ought to invest in an extra-large flyswatter or something- or a replacement for Moru; the lack of area damage spells is hurting us...




OOC: Your perceptive and wise DM's have long since noted this and are already on the job...


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

OOC:  Scotley, SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  Dang it, that was supposed to be a surprise.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

OOC: D'oh, my and my big...keyboard.


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

No biggie.  We can just delay the introduction for another level now.  Whatcha think? hehehe


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 31, 2008)

> No biggie. We can just delay the introduction for another level now. Whatcha think? hehehe




*coughs menacingly*


----------



## Leif (Oct 31, 2008)

Speak of the devil....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> _eeep...really sorry, thought I was replying to Path of Enlightenment. Forgive the intrusion_




OOC: No need to be shy. I'm sending you an email now.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 31, 2008)

From the distance, a howl is heard, and when the wary heads turn, a fastly approaching figure is spotted. Even from afar, it is evident that the _thing_ that is coming is huge, certainly bigger than a horse. In the matter of seconds, it moves fast through the swampy terrain, and it can now be seen that it is some strange and alien beast: it appears to be a gargantuan bloodhound, with big and red eyes. But then, a quick look reveals that the back of the creature is centripede-like, with dozens of little legs frenetically moving. The creature proceeds in irregular and big leaps, almost as if gravity holds no sway over her.

After the initial howl, the creature has ran in silence, but now that she is closer, a mix of angry shouts, demoniac hisses and general vituperation can be heard. Hanging from the left side of the beast there is a humanoid-like creature wrapped in multicolored robes, which desperately tries not to fall off. At the same time, the figure tries to fend off the attacks of a small ball of fury, a cat settled firmly on the bloodhound/centripede back. Meanwhile, fifty or so feet behind them, a white bird frenetically flaps its wing, trying to reach them.

With a great leap, the creature-that-shouldn't-exist bring herself at 100 feets from the last constables, then gathers its strength, howls again, and jumps towards them, lifting effortlessly in the air. In them middle of the jump, however, instead of preparing for an attack... simply dissolves in the air.

The man doesn't disappear and continues the fall, landing with a loud splash in the muck. The cat lands a few feets away from him, and angered by the sudden contact with filthy water, scurries towards the enemy. Fortunately for the human, the white bird finally catches up and engages the cat, keeping it at bay.

The man who hurriedly gets up is all splashed with mud, but evidently he wasn't that clean even beforehand: his violet robes, appropriate for a very extravagant scholar, are covered with stains of soup, and on his shoulder there's a set of female underwear. A rope with attached socks is wrapped around one of his legs, and his feathered aristocratic hat is a mangled disaster. On his back, there's a huge tower shield, like the ones used by the heavy infantryman; why would someone who clearly is not a warrior bring such a weighty toy around, is not known. He raises his head, and gets a wild look around: not much of his face can be seen, but he's got dark, long and twirly hair and short beard. His green eyes flash with a strange expression and he adresses with a mad glare the group of two men and a woman, few meters from him.
--EXPERIMENTAL SPELL, HUH?      *HUH*?        Ahahahaha!!!---


----------



## Lou (Oct 31, 2008)

*Welcome Nightbreeze*

OOC: Now that you're here, you probably need to roll initiative.... We need to know when to react to your grand entrance.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Oct 31, 2008)

ooc: I thought I was going to be the last one in initiative, but if you don't use that rule, it's 15. Hmm...forgot to mention the shield. will edit now. Yeah, it was fun


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

OOC:  15 Initiative it is, then!  React as appropriate (or as inappropriate if you must).  But I see that Scotley has already edited the init. post below to plug Sentran in between Thea (18) and Raul (10).  So, anyone know what else we're waiting for?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 4, 2008)

ooc: don't know how you usually proceed. givent he fact that he has just arrived, and neither he or I have a good idea of what's going on, he is not going to be very useful this round.


Sentran has a look around around to see where the wretched tracker extraplanar creature has brought him. During most of his voyage, he wasn't really able to pay much attention, trying not to fall of, get impaled on something, or touched by the disgusting _thing _that attacked him. Meanwhile, he distractingly casts prestigitation, to clean at least a part of his clothes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 19; HP: 50/50)*

OOC:

As per post 734 SoulFetter continues his progress toward the Mill.  If the bug swarm gets in range he'll smack them with his fists but I'm not familiar with the rules for fighting swarms - do I roll TH/Damage as normal?  Let me know when I'm supposed to do so and I'll take care of it.


----------



## Lou (Nov 4, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

OOC: Raul will continue his run towards the barn despite the howl and the yell. It doesn't sound like an attack.... yet! Raul will hope the new person is friendly and lost....


----------



## Leif (Nov 4, 2008)

Sentran:

Ignatious Ironshirt did tell you that you were going out to join your fellow Apha Squad members in their current "assignment", and he said he used the term "assignment" loosely, since he didn't even know precisely "Where in the Dammitalltohell they bloody are!"   But he seemed confident that they would bring you up to speed in short order.  He also told you to look to Alarion or Darius to be the best ones to guard "a frail thing like you," and he said that Thea and Braevil would probably be the members with whom you had the most in common, since they're also spellcasters.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 5, 2008)

"Constable Sentran?"  Thea's first response was quite nearly a squawk of surprise- but as usual, she brought her voice under control very quickly.  "If you are quite through with taking the easy way here, and done frolicking with your pets, we could use your assistance with that swarm of bugs."  She was enough of a mage to wonder just what was going on with his precipitous arrival- but for the moment her survival instinct trumped her curiousity.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2008)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> As per post 734 SoulFetter continues his progress toward the Mill.  If the bug swarm gets in range he'll smack them with his fists but I'm not familiar with the rules for fighting swarms - do I roll TH/Damage as normal?  Let me know when I'm supposed to do so and I'll take care of it.




OOC: Sorry, regular attacks will do little good. Having faced a swarm previously, Soulfetter would know a little about them if not about this particular one:

Swarm :: d20srd.org


----------



## Leif (Nov 5, 2008)

[sblock=Swarm]You guys might not remember this far back, and at least one of you wasn't even here then, but the very first combat encounter of this campaign was with a swarm of assorted vermin in a dirty alley of Lauralie Summerhome.  So there is ample precedent for our Constables serving as exterminators.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Nov 6, 2008)

As the swarm begins to form in front of Thea and Soulfetter, Darius moves in their direction to engage the swarm while reaching for his torches. Discovering that he's discarded all of his torches for sunrods, Darius swears never to rely on new technology again. Darius is hastily wrapping dry swamp grass around a couple of sunrods to create makeshift torches when the centripedal apparition crosses overhead and evaporates, leaving behind a muddy wizard. Having dropped his 'torches' to draw a bead on the new arrival, Darius's angry challenge is barely stopped by Thea's startled identification of Sentran. Again putting away his bow, he kneels to light his makeshift torches and, once they're lit, he moves to engage the swarm. (Darius should be able to engage next round.)


----------



## Leif (Nov 6, 2008)

[sblock=Attacking the Swarm]To answer Mowgli's question about attacking the swarm, yes, just roll to hit and damage as usual.  Now where did Scotley scamper off to, anyway?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 8, 2008)

Alarion 23
Soulfetter 23
Thea 18
Sentran the Violet 15
Raul 10
Jonas 10
Archer 9
Swarm 8
Darius 5
Brae 1

"By Morwyn and Meda! What devilry is this!" Alarion stops, drops his javelin, and takes a torch from his pack. He quickly lights it by striking a piece of flint 'gainst his shield, and prepares to meet the oncoming beasties. "My friends, if one of you has some oil flasks, I believe this is the time to use them!"

"Oh, crap."

With no way to retreat and unable to see any other options, SoulFetter mentally rolls up his sleeves and resigns himself to the pain that is surely coming his way. He continues his steady slogging through the muck toward the mill, and prepares to slap and smack some beetles. He keeps an eye peeled for the archer's return. The hulking Urgant skirts the edge of the swarm and after a tentative swing or two quickly discovers that his mundane attacks are useless against the great mass of bugs. 

Thea was quite nearly caught off guard by the sudden approach of the swarming beetle-like creatures. She knew almost none of her spells worked on that sort of thing, and mundane weapons weren't much use either- so it was time to get away from them. Taking advantage of the mobility provided by her spell, she moved back towards some of her other compatriots.

Sentran the Violet makes his startling entrance and begins to clean himself up with a minor spell. 

Raul continues on his way towards the barn (towards O54) at top speed. I need to get that archer out of commission, thinks Raul. Hearing Brae's warning he looks towards the window but sees nothing.

Jonas spends a moment calming Bruno who is more than a little disturbed by Sentran's method of transportation. 

The swarm advances on the largest group of Constables. 

As the swarm begins to form in front of Thea and Soulfetter, Darius moves in their direction to engage the swarm while reaching for his torches. Discovering that he's discarded all of his torches for sunrods, Darius swears never to rely on new technology again. Darius is hastily wrapping dry swamp grass around a couple of sunrods to create makeshift torches when the centripedal apparition crosses overhead and evaporates, leaving behind a muddy wizard. Having dropped his 'torches' to draw a bead on the new arrival, Darius's angry challenge is barely stopped by Thea's startled identification of Sentran. Again putting away his bow, he kneels to light his makeshift torches and, once they're lit, he moves to engage the swarm.

"Raul!" calls Brae, trying to keep up with the quick monk as the man runs gracefully across the swampy ground. Ware the archer in the barn window!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 8, 2008)

Sentran cackles, saying "A warm of beetles", waving his hands and detonating a roaring fireball that scorches the swarm and a tree. Warm beetles... he chuckles again. Lalalala...By the way, you would be well advised to know that although I am one of the best diviners in the city, I am hardly a "blaster"
-he mouths the world with distaste. So don't expect more fireballs from me. Today, that is.



ooc: kn(nature) 18
fireball: 18dmg, relex 18 halves.


----------



## xedr (Nov 11, 2008)

"Woohoo Sentran!" Darius decides he likes the newcomer already as the fireball blasts into the swarm, crisping most of them(?). Darius quickly closes the distance and starts slapping at the rest of the singed bugs with his improvised torches, adding 2hp of fire damage. (1d20+10=23, 1d3=2)


----------



## Leif (Nov 11, 2008)

Darius is hard pressed to find anything moving that he can smack with his "torch."  And some of the critters he does hit crumble into powdery ash as soon as he touches them.

The archer still ominously fails to pincushion you for yet another round.  (CLUNK!!  Ok, that's one shoe dropping....)

[sblock=Darius]"Woohoo"?? I mean, REALLY!  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 11, 2008)

"Indeed, well done Constable Sentran," Thea called out, pausing in her escape now that the swarm had been dealt with.  "I see you have decided to join us in our orc-hunting- you are just in time.  We have left quite a bit of swamp for you to trudge through, and some orcs up ahead, as well."  She paused, and took another despairing look around the wet and muddy terrain, then addressed the group as a whole.  "Well, shall we continue?  We wouldn't want to leave that archer fellow all alone- and I'm sure there are other miscreants about..."  Even as she finished speaking, she started towards the barn once again, now eschewing the paltry cover in favor of speed.

OOC: Continue towards barn after soliloquy; base move still 60 with Expeditious Retreat (120 double move), in as straight a line as the terrain will allow.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 12, 2008)

Alarion swings his torch at the swarm, and suddenly crouches down behind his shield as Sentran's fireball flies over his head and explodes behind the swarm, burning many a bug to a crisp.  He backs away as he grins at the newcomer.  *"Indeed, you are most welcome, master Sentran!"*  He then continues slogging steadily through the marshy ground.  

[sblock=OOC]
Torch attack: 17 to hit, 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 12, 2008)

There are orcs ahead commanded by someone called Archer Fellow? Sentran raises his brow, while resuming the cleaning of his upper clothes. Then he shrugs, and after a look at girl follows, muttering under his breath "I am sure I've seen that child somewhere...mmh, one, two, three, four..."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2008)

Brae continues his flight path toward the barn window, ignoring the cries of his fellow companions behind him. He dearly hoped that they could take care of whatever was going on back there themselves, so he and Raul could deal with the orc archers before they could do anymore damage.

*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 50/50

Double move: Q72 (Altitude is 20') 

Flight, round 6 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 5 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Nov 12, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 31/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul ignores the sounds behind him, relying on his fellow constables to call for specific help if they need it, and continues on his way towards the barn (towards O54) at top speed. _Look it's a flying cleric. Cool. _

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Double move of 50' + 50' 

balance check 9 > 1 no 1s bal check (1d20=9) 

Recall that it is a Balance check 10, Raul is +10 on Balance

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 12, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: Per the map, SoulFetter is also well north of the swarm . . .

IC: SoulFetter also continues on his way toward the mill, keeping an arrow knocked and an eye peeled for the return of the archer.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2008)

Four shafts fly from the window of the barn, one takes Brae in the chest (11 damage) while another hits Raul in the leg (8 damage). Each is missed once as well. 

Spot check 25+ Raul and Brae at +10 [sblock]Three of the arrows (including two that hit) seem to have pink feathers and little notes written on them in charcoal.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC: ready for a new round? 

Spot check: 14 - Evidently, Darius' attention  is focused elsewhere. 

Darius satisfies himself that the swarm is nothing but ash, then discards his makeshift torches. Darius starts slogging again towards the mill, angling back towards the line of brush where he can find some cover.


----------



## Leif (Nov 18, 2008)

*SoulFetter was waiting for the archer's next move*

Since SoulFetter secifically stated in his last post (just before the archer's attack, #765) that he was waiting for the archer's return, he can roll another spot check immediately at +14 to see if he can glimpse enough of the archer to loose one arrow at him.  Anything more than that will be Scotley's call, but I'm using "DM override" to give him a chance for one clean shot.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2008)

OOC: Yes, please actions for the new round. Feel free to take shots at the archer behind the barn window, but take into account range and I'll address his cover.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 18, 2008)

Sentran, perplexed by all these strange people's strange behaviour, continues towards the barn, but after seeing the arrows fly, makes sure that one of the big brutes is right in front of him...


----------



## Lou (Nov 18, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 23/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul grits his teeth and pulls the arrow from his leg. _It's just an arrow, keep going._ Just as he is about to throw it to the ground, he notices that the arrow has pink feathers, so Raul slows down to examine the arrow carefully. _What's this on the arrow?_ "Is that writing?" Raul asks no one in particular.

[sblock=OOC and rolls]

Spot 26 Spot DC 25 (1d20+8+10=26) 

Raul slows to a normal move this round to inspect the arrow.

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

The instant he sees the arrows fly from the barn window, SoulFetter looses a mighty shaft of his own - this time missing both the narrow _and_ the broad sides of said building, as well as the hidden archer.

Frustrated, the Urgant growls softly to himself as he continues his slog through the bog.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Spot Check (1d20-1+14=23)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Hey, man, I tried!  I'd better not push it too much right now, though.  This is "The Scotley Show," and you _know_ how he gets!   Hell, I may already be eating crow and kissing ass for weeks![/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Appreciate the effort - it's the damned IC Curse again . . . Oh, well.  It gives me a cause for my (mostly) good natured grumbling.  Long as we don't die because of it . . .[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 19, 2008)

[sblock=Raul]The arrow has been crudely lettered in common with charcoal, 'how do you like my shaft big boy?' [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2008)

Brae grunts against the pain of the arrow, but continues on target toward the barn, hoping his divine defenses will shield him against any further wounds. As he yanks the arrow wound from his body, he wrinkles his brow as he considers the pink feathers and the note attached to the arrow...


*Can Brae read the note?


Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 39/50

Double move: P60 (Altitude is 20') 
Spot: 21

Flight, round 7 of 60
Shielf of Faith round 6 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Lou (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 23/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

As Raul reads the crude message on the shaft of the arrow, he yells to Brae, "Pink fletching? Brae, when did the local Orc Velvet Mafia get organized?"

Raul starts running again at full (double) speed. _I wonder how they'll react to Thea as a constable. Criticize her uniform?_


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 19, 2008)

Alarion continues making the way toward the distant barn, tryng to provide cover for Thea and Sentran.


----------



## Leif (Nov 19, 2008)

*Brae's Arrow*



Rhun said:


> Can Brae read the note?



[sblock=Brae]Yes, it's crudely scrawled common.  It says, "It's Your turn to be on Bottom tonight, Gorgeous!"



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Brae grunts against the pain of the arrow, but continues on target toward the barn



Brae also gets the feeling that if he gets hit again, the note might well say 'I love it when you grunt like that, now squeal like a pig for me!'[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thea continued to slog forward towards the mill complex.  With her enhanced speed, she had to devote most of her attention to watching her footing- she had little time to look for the elusive archer.

OOC: Continuing to move forward at best speed possible without needing a balance check; base speed 60, so 120 feet as a normal double move.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

As Brae closes in on the barn he gets his first good look at the archer. A tall slim orc with fine features and a wry smile. The orc is dressed in black studded leather armor and wielding a particularity fine looking longbow for an orc. He wears a diamond stud earing in one ear. He has two pink-fletched arrows knocked and Brae is shocked to see the orc purse his lips as if giving a kiss as he shoots (1d20+10=16) both at the same time. As the arrows leave the string they burst into flame. Meda is clearly watching over the priest as the arrows go wide. Another smaller previously unseen orc pops up just as the archer fires and slams the barn window shut.

OOC: Actions for the new round?


----------



## Lou (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC:  I should have asked sooner.  Is each square on the map 10'?  So Brae will make the barn this round, while Raul will be just short?


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC:  We've been using 5-foot squares for the whole campaign.  Why would we switch now?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 21, 2008)

Leif said:


> We've been using 5-foot squares for the whole campaign.  Why would we switch now?




Same reason we do everything else--just to f#(k with their heads! 

But in this case they are indeed 5' squares.


----------



## Leif (Nov 21, 2008)

OOC:  I had a smart-ass comment, but when I posted it, it made no sense whatsoever.  I tried and tried to figure out where I was going with it, but, alas, I lost it.  SO SUCK IT UP AND JUST PLAY SOME D&D!!


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 21, 2008)

Alarion continues his agonizingly slow marshwalk.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 22, 2008)

The wizard continues to walk, but gets distracted and starts counting the nearby trees alound "One, two, three, four..."


----------



## xedr (Nov 23, 2008)

Darius again approaches the line of low growth on his right and starts seeking a protected path that will enable the party to approach the mill in relative safety. spot (1d20+2=13)


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2008)

Brae flies right up to the closed window, giving it a hard kick with his heavy boot in an attempt to bash the shutters open. At least with the cleric floating ourside the barn window, the archers would have something else to think about then taking shots at his companions.


*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 39/50

Move to N54 (Altitude is 20') (I'm assuming N54M54 is the location of the window) 
STR check: 11

Flight, round 8 of 60
Shield of Faith round 7 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 25, 2008)

Thea looked back for just a moment, checking the progress of the other constables.  Then, grumbling at the muddy terrain, she kept moving forward towards the buildings...


----------



## Leif (Nov 25, 2008)

[sblock=Thea]It sure seems like they are taking their sweet, bloody time, doesn't it?   And why in the hell is Sentran counting trees?[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2008)

Brae finds the door relatively sturdy and succeeds only in banging it with his kick. 

The others continue to struggle forward in the tiresome muck. 

No more arrows are forthcoming...for now at least.


----------



## xedr (Dec 1, 2008)

Darius considers reentering the muddy undergrowth and moving under cover in the direction of the mill. But when he pictures trying to explain to Iggy about how the healers got way the hell out in front of the muscle, he decides his top priority is getting to the mill before Raul and Brae get swarmed. Darius redoubles his efforts to close the distance to the mill, moving parallel to the undergrowth at 20'/turn.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 1, 2008)

Mie-mie-mie...hmmm mumbles the wizard while continuing the advance.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 1, 2008)

Alarion continues moving forward grimly, shield at the ready.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2008)

"Disarm and surrender yourselves!" shouts Brae, again kicking at the closed shutters. "We shall ensure you receive a fair trial for your crimes." The cleric takes advantage of the momentary lull to brandish one of his wands for a bit of healing.


*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 46/50

Brae will draw his wand of cure light wounds, and touch himself with it, healing 7 points.

Flight, round 9 of 60
Shield of Faith round 8 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

Brae hears a voice from behind the shutters say, "Crimes?  Crimes?  You hear that Marco?  The little copper thinks you've committed some crime.  Because I _know_ he's not talkin' to me!"


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 3, 2008)

Sentran hears from distance the flying figure speaking about crimes and asks in a surprised voice: Trial? We are not supposed to kill them on the spot?


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

*OOC for Sentran*

Ooops, sorry.  Guess we kinda skipped over that part with you.  As Constables of Lauralie Summerhome, you are technically Officers of the Court and expected to deal with ALLEGED perpetrators through the legal system.  However, in actuality, working for Magistrate Ignatious Ironshirt, you've been instructed that it's ok if you want to occasionally "lighten the load for the court system" by "accidentally" skewering the odd perp here and there.  wink, wink, nudge, nudge.

But that stuff only applies in the city of Lauralie Summerhome, specifically the 14th Ward of Lauralie Summerhome.  You are wayyyyy out in the wilderness now.  So you're pretty much on your own.


----------



## Leif (Dec 3, 2008)

F@*#$#&^ Double Post!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thea continued to tramp forward through the muck.  She was getting close enough now to start surveying the mill complex a bit more closely, and she chuckled a bit at Brae's ultimatum.  Whatever happened here, she doubted that it would end with them carting a wagonful of orc captives all the way back into the city- and Magistrate Ironshirt wouldn't appreciate having to host such a ragtag bunch, either...


OOC: Again, double move forward


----------



## Leif (Dec 5, 2008)

*Ooc*

[sblock=Pathfinderq1]Why, whatever can you mean?  Iggy is the very soul of compassion regarding all of the noble citizens of Lauralie Summerhome who are of the orc kind![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2008)

OOC: Post coming tomorrow. I was waiting for Raul to act as he is close to the barn. I'll give him until morning to check in.


----------



## Lou (Dec 6, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 23/35 (41) 10/12 CON*

Raul moves to the door ahead on the right tries to sneak into the building.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc leif]
I, that's a shame. I would have loved to hear a horrified law officer explain me that stupid mortal law procedures exist for a reason . Sentran will probably develop into a 
"fireball-if irritated, screw stupid procedures" kind of enforcer. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 7, 2008)

OOC (Nightbreeze):  I have no official opinion regarding any alleged "reasons" behind any legal prodedures.  They may have taught me those reasons in law school, but I've slept since then, and the memory has faded.  But, Sentran IS the "law officer" in this case.  As I said before, however, out here in the wilderness, very far from your 14th Ward of Lauralie Summerhome, you are certainly not bound by any such notions, nor are you even expected to heed them.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 7, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the delay. I'm guessing slogging through the mud is getting old, so I moved the stragglers a little closer than perhaps they should be. 

Having healed himself, Brae examines the window and finds the barn still reasonably solid and the thick wooden 'window' is barred from the inside. He figures he could bash through in a round or three. 

The bulk of the group continues its slow progress through the muck. 

Raul tries the main door and as he pulls the handle a scythe blade flashes (1d20+20=40) up from the muck at knee level. The blade catches him at just the wrong spot and very nearly takes off both legs. Raul drops into the muck with blood spurting from severed arteries in both legs. (damage (8d4+32=50)).

OOC: crit check (1d20+20=34)


----------



## Lou (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ederaul Mamier is dead (HP -27)*

Raul inhales sharply as the blade slices through more than air.  The scythe is too fast to avoid as it cuts deeply through Raul's legs.  It seems like minutes pass before he hits the ground, but it takes only an instant.  Raul sees his mother's face warning him to be careful as the blood stains the ground outside the door.  By the time Raul's head hits the muck, he is dead.


----------



## xedr (Dec 8, 2008)

Having somewhat closed the distance to the barn, Darius catches a glimpse of a scythe slicing through Raul. "Barcarus forfend!" he exclaims, raising his voice to shout at the others "Officer down! Beware of hidden traps!" Darius nocks an arrow, preparing to drill the first hostile face that shows itself. He doesn't slow his advance, but he does cast a suspicious eye on the tree that he is approaching. spot (1d20+2=5)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 8, 2008)

Brae immediately descend to lend his aid to Raul, taking care to keep from touching anything that might trigger the trap, including the ground itself. Unfortunately, the cleric quickly realizes that his fellow constable is far beyond his ability to save, and can only offer up a prayer to Meda for his companion's soul.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 8, 2008)

*"MOrwyn's Mercy!  Raul!"*  Alarion's face darkens in fury as he continues forcing his way through the marshy terrain.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

"RRRAAAAAAUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!"

Upon seeing his friend and fellow constable fall lifeless to the ground, a look of complete fury settles on the Urgant's face.  Flesh ripples and bone seems to crack as the huge barbarian grows even bigger.  He slings his bow and pulls his enormous axe, rushing toward the barn at full speed.

[sblock=Actions]Mountain Rage (STR: 26, CON: 21, AC: 14, HP: 60) for the next 8 rounds.

Probably not the best tactical decision, but it seemed fitting . . .

He'll hit the southern wall of the barn full force, trying to break through the wall (STR Chk: 1d20+7=24).

Not sure how much difference it will make, but remember SoulFetter's now nine and a half feet, 750 pounds (plus gear) of solid muscle and bone - even his head is mostly bone, apparantly. That's a lot of momentum even if he is slowed by the mud . . .

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

In his raging fury the massive form of Soulfetter easily bashes through the side of the barn in a spray of boards and sawdust. With the windows and doors tightly sealed the interior is dark, but Soulfetter hears some panicked movement on the floor above him. A ladder near the door ascends to the loft, which is only half the size of the barn. 

OOC: I don't know if he would have been able to get in so easily by the rules, but sometimes you just have to go with it. Map coming shortly...


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC:  Wow!  Too cool!  Mowgli, is this the first time that SoulFetter has ever "Hulked out" like that?  I sure don't remember a previous time.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

As Soulfetter's eyes adjust he sees that the loft covers half the barn (light gray on the map) above his head. To his is a large pile of rotting sodden hay. On his left is a broken down cart and a tin feed bin. On the opposite wall are several seemingly empty stalls. There is a ladder up to the loft. He sees no signs of life on this level. 

Outside it soon becomes clear that Raul is indeed quite dead. Threats are visible currently. Most of the group continues to trudge toward the mill. 

[sblock=Thea]You have the movement to either back up Soulfetter or go to Raul's side or something else. I put you on the map by Soulfetter, but let me know if you'd rather be elsewhere.[/sblock]

OOC: I went ahead and put the loft on the barn map off to the right for future use.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2008)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=OOC]Scott: How big/heavy does the feedbin look?  Is it something a 26 strength could 'loft into the loft?'  For that matter, how high is the loft? At 9½ feet, SoulFetter can likely reach 15' or more with his bare hands, and his axe might extend that to between 18 and 20'.

Leif: He's done it once (maybe twice) before, but I don't think I was quite as descriptive.  I like the gritty 'hulkish' feel of this better than the more magical smooth transition, I think.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 8, 2008)

*Ooc*

Mowgli:  I guess that you weren't, because they evidently didn't make nearly the impression on me as this time.  Bravo, Sir!  Author!  Author!  It's just a shame that poor Raul had to bite the big one in order for you to feel your muse properly.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=Soulfetter]The feed bin is a big tin tub. Not all that heavy, but awkward. Parts of the broken down cart might be better. The loft is only 12' up. Smashing up through the floor with an axe or grabbing the edge shouldn't a problem. [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 8, 2008)

OOC Thea to GMs: [sblock] Not quite sure what order we're moving in.  If Brae has already gone to aid Raul (as posted above), Thea will move to back up Soulfetter.  If that hasn't happened yet, she will move to Raul's side- though without serious magic she can't do much.  Any idea of checking the door or interior for further traps is too little too late- and Thea does not want to get in Soulfetter's way right now... [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2008)

[sblock=Thea]Yeah, initiative order sort of got tossed because half the group is still trudging through the swamp. Just post when you want and we'll sort it out.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 8, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 14; HP: 60; Rage Rnd 02)*



Scotley said:


> [sblock=Soulfetter]The feed bin is a big tin tub. Not all that heavy, but awkward. Parts of the broken down cart might be better. The loft is only 12' up. Smashing up through the floor with an axe or grabbing the edge shouldn't a problem. [/sblock]




[sblock=Scotley]Exactly what I had in mind. [/sblock]

"RRRAAAAAAUUUUUUULLLLLLLL!" (OOC: Sounds a lot like a roar, so I'll go with it.)

_I'll hit them, or drive them to the edge, or bring the floor down from under their feet!_

Grasping his axe underhanded in both hands, SoulFetter makes his best guess as to location of the bad guys above (Listen for Footfalls (1d20-1=14)) and swings the huge half moon with all his might at the floor above.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Erring (if he misses) on the side away from the edge in order to drive the bad guys away from the window/into the barn.

To Hit (1d20+14=24)
Damage (3d6+9=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 9, 2008)

Soulfetter smashes away a section of roof/floor above his head with a roar and a mighty blow of his axe. His guess as to the foes location was just a little off. He sees a single very frightened looking orc standing just to the east holding a spike covered bucket filled with burning oil attached to a chain that is connected to the very top of the barn. No doubt his intention was to release the bucket such that it would swing and hit anyone who climbed the ladder in the face. He looks more than a little silly standing next to a huge hole in the floor holding his now useless trap. With a squeal he releases the bucket and reaches for a spear at his feet. The bucket swings out over the opening and back toward the orc who bends over just in time reaching for the spear and manages by sheer luck not to get bashed with his own trap. 

Outside the stragglers are finally getting close to the barn.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 10, 2008)

Sentran's jaw drops and he mutter "Oh dear". Then he continues approaching with slight jumps every two or three steps.

[sblock=ooc, leif]sorry, I was speaking from Sentran's point of view, not mine. seems like you took me seriously. he will obviously obey orders, even though he will grumble and piss people off.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Hearing Soulfetter's roars, Brae leaves Raul's body where it fell, and flies to the aid of his fellow constables. The cleric soars gracefully around the barn's corner, through the hole made by the raging Urgant, and parrallels the ladder, shooting up toward the barn loft.


*Initiative: 1
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 46/50

Flight, round 11 of 60
Shield of Faith round 10 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Sentran's jaw drops and he mutter "Oh dear". Then he continues approaching with slight jumps every two or three steps.
> [sblock=ooc, leif]sorry, I was speaking from Sentran's point of view, not mine. seems like you took me seriously. he will obviously obey orders, even though he will grumble and piss people off.[/sblock]



OOC for Nightbreeze:  No worries!  I didn't take anything seriously, and I was just messing with you, anyway.  But feel free to disobey any "orders" that you don't like, regardless of anything else.


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 10, 2008)

ALarion trudges onward, meaning to enter the barn as soon as he reaches it.  He readies his sword as he goes.


----------



## xedr (Dec 10, 2008)

Darius continues to approach, cheering inwardly as Soulfetter goes into a rampage. Darius is tentatively planning to pass between the woodshed and the barn to cover the north approach to the barn. It's gonna take about 4 rounds for him to get there. He keeps his eyes open for any other activity in the compound.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2008)

*Revised Maps*

OOC: I put the outside folks on the interior map as well to keep track of distances. Hope it isn't too confusing.


----------



## Leif (Dec 10, 2008)

OOC:  It was pretty confusing until I remembered that Brae is flying!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  It was pretty confusing until I remembered that Brae is flying!




OOC: See Brae run. Run Brae, run. See Brae fly. Fly Brae, fly!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thea waited just outside the doorway, ready to move in behind Soulfetter once the way was cleared.  She took the time to draw a useful wand from the sheath at her belt, but no targets were visible yet...

OOC: Draw wand of magic missile, ready action to zap any orcs that become visible.  CL 1, so only 1 missile; 1d4+1 damage if a target presents itself...


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2008)

pathfinderq1 said:


> Thea waited just outside the doorway, ready to move in behind Soulfetter once the way was cleared.  She took the time to draw a useful wand from the sheath at her belt, but no targets were visible yet...
> 
> OOC: Draw wand of magic missile, ready action to zap any orcs that become visible.  CL 1, so only 1 missile; 1d4+1 damage if a target presents itself...




OOC: With the hole Soulfetter bashed in the ceiling/floor, an orc is visible in the loft above--at least he will be if Thea moves into the barn. He's right next to the hole.


----------



## Leif (Dec 11, 2008)

rhun said:


> ooc: See brae run. Run brae, run. See brae fly. Fly brae, fly!



lmao!!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Scotley said:


> OOC: With the hole Soulfetter bashed in the ceiling/floor, an orc is visible in the loft above--at least he will be if Thea moves into the barn. He's right next to the hole.




OOC: Thea is going to stay behind Soulfetter- both because of his impressive temper, and because his size makes for a fine shield.  If she can move in far enough to see the orc without getting in the big guy's way, she will take the shot- otherwise she will wait until Soulfetter moves in farther (or pulls down more of the floor).


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 12, 2008)

Alarion presses onward, ready to follow Soulfetter into the barn and assist as needed.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 12, 2008)

*SoulFetter (AC: 14; HP: 60; Mtn Rage Rnd 03)*

Driven by his rage, SoulFetter locks on his target - the hapless orc in the loft - and again swings his mighty axe two handed.

[sblock=Rolls]To Hit (1d20+14=28)
Damage (3d6+9=16)

(It looked like everyone else was waiting for SoulFetter, so I went ahead and rolled.  Feel free to put his action in wherever works and describe the results - I'm not sure of the mechanics for his actions).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 12, 2008)

Mowgli:  Ya done good, son!  That's the way that it looked to me, too.  (Just don't forget to say a prayer for that poor orc!)


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2008)

The axe blow is enough to bring down the orc. He falls to ground level with an unpleasant crunch of bone. No other foes are to be seen in the barn.


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2008)

OOC:  There's nothing like the sudden, brutal death of a party member to get folks reeeeally fired up, I guess.  Still it seems like an awful lot of trouble to go to just to take out one measly orc.  But whatever floats the Constables' Boat!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, I knew going in that it wasn't the best tactical decision, but it seemed like what SoulFetter would do.  And since the broad side of the barn was all he was hitting with his arrows (can he pull them back out, btw?) it seemed appropriate for him to hit it with his body as well. It was fun![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=Mowgli]Sure, well, let's be mean and say that all of them are usable except one -- it was driven so far into the side of the barn that you cracked the shaft pulling it out.  Can you live with that?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I suppose if you must be petty about it I'll just have to live with the loss of an arrow . . .

Sounds good to me![/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Dec 16, 2008)

[sblock=OOC: Mowgli]What a trooper!  You must be angling for some brownie points, eh? [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 20, 2008)

With the death of the orc, a silence falls over the old mill. No more orcs present themselves. This orc is armed with a short bow, not the long bow that shot pink fetched arrows. Of him there is no sign. Brae is sure he saw more than one foe in the barn before the door slammed. Meanwhile, outside the barn, Raul's body is still laying in the muck. 

OOC: What next good Constables?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 20, 2008)

Brae looks about for another exit from the barn.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2008)

Rhun said:


> Brae looks about for another exit from the barn.




OOC: Flying about the outside?


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2008)

Alarion joins Soulfetter in the barn.  "We must look for the other varlet...  mayhap there is a trap-door or hidden compartment hereabouts."  He begins to search the barn systematically.  

[sblock=OOC]
Taking 20 on search for a total of 22[/sblock]


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 22, 2008)

Sentran moodily stalks around, keeping close to the door. He expects to find nothing interesting here, so his attention drifts away.


----------



## Leif (Dec 22, 2008)

Alarion finds no other exit from the barn other than the way he came in.  He does, however, immediately see a ladder that leads up to the loft and he hears some muted cursing emanating from up there.  Brae is on the ladder now, I believe?  Brae, when you gain sufficient height to look across the loft, you see the villanous orc reaching into his quiver for another arrow.  He hears you climbing up and gives you a menacing look as he draws his bow.  The orc is also wearing a finely crafted swordbelt from which depends a short sword in a scabbard. 

[Initiative everyone!]

[sblock=Scotley]The last map you posted does not show Alarion that I can find.  Maybe he had not yet gotten close enough to be on the edge of the map at that time?[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2008)

Initiative 24 
Alarion begins climbing the ladder as quickly as possible.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thea stood watch near the door, making sure no one tried to sneak out past them- or tried to sneak in behind them.  Who could tell how many orcs were hiding in the other buildings around the complex?  Again and again, her glance kept returning to where Raul still lay- she had never lost a comrade in battle like this, and it was a terrible feeling indeed.

OOC: Initiative 1d20+2= 9; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Dec 23, 2008)

*OOC to Leif: Brae is flying, so he wouldn't make any noise climbing a ladder. Also, I believe Brae was already high enough to see Soulfetter slay the first orc, and then Scotley posted that the other orc was nowhere to be seen...so now I am confused?*


----------



## Leif (Dec 23, 2008)

OOC for Brae:  Ok, you're right of course.  I forgot the flying thing.  However, he does not see any sign of the other orc, even with his added altitude.  Makes you wonder, eh?

OOC:  Scotley, can we get an altitude noatation added to all future maps where we have a flying character to aid my memory about such things?  Or did I just miss that, too?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 24, 2008)

Sentran the Violet hears the muffled curses and the sudden movement of his colleagues. Grimacing, he moves in position behind the people climbing the ladder. He won't be the first attacker, and he has to use carefully the few offensive spells remaining.

initiative 17


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Scotley, can we get an altitude noatation added to all future maps where we have a flying character to aid my memory about such things?  Or did I just miss that, too?




OOC: I did it at least part of the time. I'll have to double check the most recent map. I'll do my best to keep it in going forward.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 28, 2008)

OOC: Okay, there was a little confusion about the orcs and for that I apologize. Only Soulfetter was inside the barn and from his vantage no other Orcs could be seen. Once Brae found another window above the stables he could get in and see the remaining orc, though while armed with a bow this does not appear to be the archer of the pink fletched missive missiles as he too only carries a short bow, which he is now getting ready to fire. This Archer would be discovered long before Alarion could complete his search. I'll try to get everyone on the map and back in the action as soon as everyone checks in. We are still waiting for initiative for most of the group.

Initiative order:

Alarion 24
Sentran the Violet 17
Orc Archer 15
Thea 9

Still waiting for initiative from Jonas, Brae, Darius, Soulfetter and well I guess Raul's roll would be moot.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2008)

Brae takes a moment to glance about at his surroundings. Noticing the nearby orc archer, the flying priest swoops in at the enemy, his hardwood quarterstaff slashing savagely through the air. Unfortunately, Braevil isn't used to fighting in the air, and the staff swooshes over the orc's head.


*Initiative: 8
AC: 24 (w/shield of faith), Hit Points 46/50

Move, attack Orc Archer
Attack: 10
Damage: N/A

Flight, round 12 of 60
Shield of Faith round 11 of 60

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Dec 29, 2008)

Initiative rolled so far:

Alarion 24
Sentran the Violet 17
SoulFetter 15
Orc Archer 15
Jonas 13
Thea 9
Brae 8
Raul xx


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 29, 2008)

Initiative (1d20+3=15)


----------



## xedr (Dec 30, 2008)

Darius (Initiative 1d20+2=5) is not rushing into the barn. As he passes Raul, he shakes his head. "Man I am not looking forward to dragging your carc-ass back to town, but we'll get you resurrected" Darius finds a position outside the barn where he can watch the compound for any activity. Darius is primarily interested in preventing anybody from entering or leaving the barn unseen. Of course, if his companions call for help, he will rush to the rescue. In the meantime, he nocks an arrow on his bowstring and prepares to drill any hostile targets that present themselves.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Initiative rolled so far:
> Jonas  13




1d20+3=13


----------



## Scotley (Jan 3, 2009)

Alarion 24
Sentran the Violet 17
Orc Archer 15
SoulFetter 15
Jonas 13
Thea 9
Brae 8
Raul xx 

Alarion begins making his way up the wooden ladder, which groans under the combined weight of knight, armor and gear, but seems to be holding for now. 

Sentran the Violet hears the muffled curses and the sudden movement of his colleagues. Grimacing, he moves in position behind the people climbing the ladder. He won't be the first attacker, and he has to use carefully the few offensive spells remaining.

The archer looses an arrow (1d20+7=18) which clangs off the climbing knight.  

OOC: Soulfetter and anyone else who hasn't posted for the round are up...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 3, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

Not wishing to risk injury to his friend by bringing the weakened loft down from under them, SoulFetter moves out from under the edge and to the other side of the barn and stands panting in rage.  He quickly pulls out a throwing axe and launches it at the bowman remaining in the loft.  However, his shot goes badly astray and the axe now hangs quivering in the wall beside his friend Alarion's head . . .

"Sorry, Alarion!"

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit roll was an 11, -4 to safely throw into melee making it a 7 . . . clearly a miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 3, 2009)

[sblock=SoulFetter]Are you sure you want to end your rage before the encounter ends?  If you do so, you'll have a -2 to Str and a -2 to Dex for the rest of the encounter.  At least that's what I _think_ that I read....  Yeah, that's right, but it's going to happen at the end of the rage anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thea stood near the door, her wand of missiles ready just in case.  She had no wish to charge forward into unknown odds, but she wanted to be able to help if she was needed.  As Alarion rushed up the ladder, she could hear the wood groan under the added stress, and she kept a word of power at the tip of her tongue, just in case.

OOC: Ready action to zap any orc that she can see (if that happens) with her wand of Magic Missile.  Also has Feather Fall ready to cast if Alarion starts to fall (free action if needed, even if not on her turn).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=SoulFetter]Are you sure you want to end your rage before the encounter ends?  If you do so, you'll have a -2 to Str and a -2 to Dex for the rest of the encounter.  At least that's what I _think_ that I read....  Yeah, that's right, but it's going to happen at the end of the rage anyway.[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]Not at all - I assumed that new initiative equals new encounter.  I know it's the same enemy, but I guess the way I pictured it if it was the same encounter we'd have the same initiative roll.  Either way is good - if it's the same encounter he'll stay in his rage, if it's a new encounter his rage is over but he won't be fatigued. Just let me know how you want it to play out and I'll modify the previous post (or not, if it's a new encounter).[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]That's a tough call, I guess.  I mean, you're still fighting the dude(s) in the barn, but not necessarily the same one.  Still, in my mind, it's the same encounter, so better milk that rage a bit more, huh? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

[sblock=Mowgli]Besides, I'd hate to see you let your rage lapse before you have a chance to take out your frustrations on something that actually _bleeds_, not just the side of the barn.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 4, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: Per discussion  with Leif, actions for this round have been altered - see *Post 863* for new description . . . and sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Leif (Jan 4, 2009)

OOC: No, 'tis I who am sorry for prompting the cause of the confusion.


----------



## Leif (Jan 7, 2009)

*Alarion's Ascent Into The Loft*

Alarion makes his way to the ladder and begins to climb.  The aged wooen ladder protests audibly from the weight of the armored knight, but it holds.  As Aarion's head rises above the floor of the loft, he sees the archer near the forward edge of the barn, and also sees Brae swoop up to the window and attack.  Brae is unaccustomed to judging distances when he moves in three dimensions, however, so he fails to connect.  

[OOC:  Alarion has initiative over the archer, so he's up.  Yeah, I may be giving you a freebie since there was some movement and ladder-climbing involved, but are you really going to complain? ]  

Sentran has also moved into position, but from the floor of the barn, the best vantage that he can gain still gives the archer 30% cover.  

[Who's following Alarion, if anyone?]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 9, 2009)

*Alarion: Hp 51/53 (65), constitution 11/14*

Alarion closes in on the archer, his sword flashing.  "You will pay for your murderous ways, varlet!"  

[sblock=OOC]
No complaints here 
Will use knight's challenge
Shield block declared on him, AC22
1st Attack 14, damage 12
2nd Attack 20, damage 13[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

[sblock=Scotley]Feel free to take over with Alarion and the orc any time.  This calls for crunchiness, and that's your forte, not mine.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC: Can Jonas target the archer with the same 30% cover?


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

OOC, IMM:  Why, certainly, Grasshopper!

[OOC, IMM=  Out Of Character, In Master Mode ]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2009)

Jonas backs up and fires a quick volley at the archer.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20+8=18, 1d6+2=3, 1d20+8=28, 1d6+2=7, 1d20+3=10, 1d6+2=6 

Second arrow crit check
1d20+8=15 

So if that hits, the second arrow does 21 points.

Cover check:

1d100=55, 1d100=97, 1d100=36 

Nope no cover for the archer.

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

*X3 crit*

OOC:  Actually, Fenris, the X3  for crit damage on an arrow does not mean that you multiply one result by 3, it means that you  ROLL the damage die three times and then add modifiers ONCE.

OOC:  What's that? Am I lecturing someone about 3.5 rules?  Oh, how the worm has turned!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Actually, Fenris, the X3  for crit damage on an arrow does not mean that you multiply one result by 3, it means that you  ROLL the damage die three times and then add modifiers ONCE.
> 
> OOC:  What's that? Am I lecturing someone about 3.5 rules?  Oh, how the worm has turned!




OOC: Close Leif:


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Critical Hits
> When you make an attack roll and get a natural 20 (the d20 shows 20), you hit regardless of your target’s Armor Class, and you have scored a threat. The hit might be a critical hit (or "crit"). To find out if it’s a critical hit, you immediately make a critical roll—another attack roll with all the same modifiers as the attack roll you just made. If the critical roll also results in a hit against the target’s AC, your original hit is a critical hit. (The critical roll just needs to hit to give you a crit. It doesn’t need to come up 20 again.) If the critical roll is a miss, then your hit is just a regular hit.
> 
> A critical hit means that you roll your damage more than once, *with all your usual bonuses,* and add the rolls together. Unless otherwise specified, the threat range for a critical hit on an attack roll is 20, and the multiplier is ×2.
> ...




Emphasis mine. Now sneak attack damage is only added once, but strength, weapon enchantment etc, those are added to every die.

And yes, you do roll each additional die, but many people just multiply it out as a house rule for ease of play.

But assuming it is germane: 2d6+4=12 
So 19 point of damage if the crit confirmed.


----------



## Leif (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reality check!  I knew it seemed too good to be true!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2009)

Jonas' excellent shooting brings the orc archer's career to an abrupt end. No other foes present themselves.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 10, 2009)

OOC: Not to tell you how to play, but a quick return to the city would allow Lou to get back in the action and allow for some personnel changes...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Brae looks at Alarion, then down to the arrow placed expertly in the orc's chest, and then back at Alarion. "I would have had him, you know," the cleric says with a smile, thumping his staff on the ground. "This whole flying thing is a bit new to me, though. Spoils my aim. You understand."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

OOC:  Is Brae still flying, or does this mean that he has now landed?


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 10, 2009)

Alarion smiles at Brae.  "He was a slippery knave.  We should now search this place and make sure no other foes are hiding from us.  We can then report to the Sheriff, then return to the city."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Is Brae still flying, or does this mean that he has now landed?




*OOC: The option is still there for a few minutes...but if we search this building, it will wear off prior to going any further.*


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion smiles at Brae.  "He was a slippery knave.  We should now search this place and make sure no other foes are hiding from us.  We can then report to the Sheriff, then return to the city."




"What about the other buildings then?" asks Brae. He was the new constable, to be sure, but it seemed to him that they should clear the mill before retiring from the place. "Or do you suggest we report our findings and resupply before returning?"


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 10, 2009)

"Nay, friend.  I meant we search the whole place, unless our comrades say otherwise..."


----------



## Leif (Jan 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: The option is still there for a few minutes...but if we search this building, it will wear off prior to going any further.*



OOC:  I got the "option" part.  I was just asking if Brae was on the ground at the moment, since the last thing you told us had him airborne.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 10, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter stands breathing deeply - in through the nose, out through the mouth.  Once he catches his breath and regains his smaller stature, he climbs the ladder and retrieves his throwing axe from the wall.

"We've made a start here . . . we should finish what we came for so they don't have a chance to reset those defenses we've already made our way through.  If we return now, it's three more trips through that muck, and I don't even want to do it the once more it will take for us to get home."


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 10, 2009)

Sentran sees the last enemy dead, and relaxes. He starts wandering around, looking at the things inside the barn, but apparently nothing inspires him or catches his attention. The latter infact drifts again, and he only vaguely hears the muffled voices of his companions in the background. With much concentration he starts following an ant who happens to be on its way to who knows where.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 10, 2009)

With the last of the visible enemies taken care of, Thea relaxed- for just a moment.  Then she put her wand of missiles back into its belt case and stepped back out the door...

"If one of you gentlemen would help me, I think we ought move Raul- his body...  I don't like the thought of just leaving him lying there in the muck."  As she finished speaking, her voice gave a slight hitch that could have been a well-quenched sob- but as she moved out her steps were steady, and her eyes were focused.  While the lethal trap _probably_ hadn't reset this fast, there might be other hidden dangers.

OOC: Moving back outside, to Raul's body.  Taking care where she is walking, and using her Trapfinding class ability and Search +12 as she gets close, to make sure the area is safe- just in case.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

"I shall help Thea," says Brae to Alarion, "while you finish your search of this building." With that, the cleric flies down from the loft to help carry Raul's body inside and out of the muck.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

A careful search of the barn reveals that the feed bin lifts up to reveal a shaft leading down into the gloom. A wooden ladder is affixed to the side of the shaft.


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

By the way, the trap that did in Raul is still in it's "tripped" position.  Evidently it must be manually re-set.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 11, 2009)

Alarion helps the others carry Raul inside, and bows his head as he says a brief prayer.  He then takes a torch from his pack, lights it, and approaches the escape hole.  He is about to drop it inside, but pauses and looks to the others.  "We need some light down there.  Any objections, my friends?"


----------



## Scotley (Jan 11, 2009)

The shaft is surprisingly deep. You can just glimpse the floor at the far edge of the torchlight perhaps 40' below. The air is cool and smells of mold.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 11, 2009)

With help from Brae and Alarion, Thea set about the task of recovering Raul's remains.  Once they were back inside, she rummaged around in her satchel, digging out a rather surprising amount of cloth (mostly in the form of several different cloaks)- then she began wrapping the body so that the could transport it back to town.  As she worked, she kept glancing from time to time over at the group looking down into the tunnel- just in case they needed her help.

OOC: Sacrificing the cloaks from her various spare outfits in the Haversack to make crude shroud- if nothing else, we want to keep all the parts together.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2009)

*OOC: If Brae's fly spell still has some time left, he will quickly scout out the bottom of the shaft...he'll fly down to take a look around, and then fly back up to report his findings. DM's ruling on whether the spell is still in effect, of course.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 11, 2009)

Brae steps up to the edge of the vertical shaft, clears his throat, and steps out into the air above the middle of the shaft, while several of the other constables try vainly to restrain him.  He then just smiles and begins to "sink" downward at a respectable clip.  On the way down, Brae sees some rocks in the shaft's walls, a few severed worms, and numerous grub-like crawly things.

[sblock=OOC:  Scotley]Hand-Off dude!  Meetcha in the End Zone![/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jan 13, 2009)

Seeing no action in the rest of the compound, Darius moves to inspect the cart to see if it can be used to transport Raul back to town. (In other words, is it in decent repair? Does it require a horse or is it small enough to be hauled by a couple of men?)


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

*OOC:  Darius*

Yes, the cart will work to transport Raul's "remains."  And the very small cart, while big enough to hold Raul, isn't much bigger than he is.  It looks to tiny to have been pulled by a full-sized horse.  Maybe a pony?  (For some wee little cart folk, you surmise, maybe gnomes?)


----------



## Leif (Jan 13, 2009)

*Braevil Talisker*

Brae descends into the shaft.  It get very dark when you get about 15 feet deep.  The shaft goes on down to a depth of about 25 feet.  All along one side are wooden rungs driven into the side of the shaft, that appear spaced for someone roughly man-sized.  At the bottom there is a tunnel that goes just a foot or two before it opens into the side of a longer tunnel, running perpendicular to the smaller branch that leads to the shaft.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2009)

Brae takes care not to touch the bottom of the tunnel, nor any of the walls, fearful of traps. The cleric picks up Alarion's torch and uses it to quickly peek into the longer tunnel, looking both directions. The cleric does this quickly, just long enough to ensure there is not an ambush waiting for his companions.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 14, 2009)

Sentran stops studying the ant, glancing down the shaft to ensure that the intrepid explorer is still alive, then suddenly starts staring at Thea, studying carefully her face with a frown.


----------



## Leif (Jan 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae takes care not to touch the bottom of the tunnel, nor any of the walls, fearful of traps. The cleric picks up Alarion's torch and uses it to quickly peek into the longer tunnel, looking both directions. The cleric does this quickly, just long enough to ensure there is not an ambush waiting for his companions.



Brae notes that the tunnel is quite damp and dreary, with water seeping slowly from the walls.  An odor of mildew and dung, while by no means overpowering, is detectable.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 14, 2009)

Seeing no immediate threat, Brae drops the torch to the ground to provide some light for the climb down. He moves back to the bottom of the shaft, and shouts up to his companions. "CLEAR!!!"

Then he turns back to the opening to the longer tunnel, and readies his quarterstaff and buckler in case any threat should materialize.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 15, 2009)

With Raul's body squared away, Thea joined most of the others at the edge of the shaft.  "If we're going to go down there, I guess I had better go next," she said quietly.  "I think I'm probably the lightest, and I can try to check those rungs on the way down."  She looked around the group, to see if anyone had any better plan...


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 15, 2009)

"I disagree, milady.  You should not go first into danger, that is what I am here for.  And I suspect the rungs are stout, an the orcs use them."  Without further words, the knight sheathes his sword, straps the shield on his back, and begins the climb down.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 15, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> "I disagree, milady.  You should not go first into danger, that is what I am here for.  And I suspect the rungs are stout, an the orcs use them."  Without further words, the knight sheathes his sword, straps the shield on his back, and begins the climb down.




"Yeah, all the orcs around here wear one hundred pounds of steel armor too." teases Jonas with a wink to Thea.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2009)

Seeing Alarion climbing down, Brae moves out from under the shaft. If a rung did break, he certainly didn't want the knight and all of his armor crashing down on top of him.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 15, 2009)

Sentran chuckles at the dialogue between the armored knight and Jonas, then continues staring at Thea with a perplexed expression.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thea gave a brief exasperated sigh as Alarion started down the ladder.  "Be careful, then.  If they trapped the doors, they might have trapped the ladder as well."  Then she moved to the edge of the drop and watched him move into the pit, ready to help if there was trouble...

OOC: Thea will keep an eye on Alarion, just in case- if it looks like he is going to fall (either through a deliberate trap or simply overloading the ladder), she will cast Feather Fall on him.  If she has noticed Sentran's observation, she hasn't shown it yet...


----------



## Leif (Jan 16, 2009)

*Alarion and Brae*

Alarion descends cautiously into the depths.  The ladder creaks ominously a few times, but holds.  (They sure don't make 'em like they yoosta!)   Brae has moved, for safety's sake away from the ladder a bit.  They both step into a long passageway that extends both north and south farther than they can see.  The passageway is of earthen construction, almost seven and a half feet tall, the walls are rough and earthen.  (SoulFetter's going to have fun in here!  Shades of crawling in the sewers of Lauralie Summerhome!)   It is ten feet wide right where you come in, but where it extends to the south of you, it is only 5 feet wide.  There is also a five-foot-wide branch extending to the east (just north of you) that extends out of sight, as well.  And the ten-foot-wide passage extends to the north farther than you can see.  There is no sound to be detected here, especially over the clanking and creaking of Alarion's descent.


----------



## Leif (Jan 17, 2009)

[sblock=Brae]Brae figures he's got maybe one more minute left before his _fly_ spell elapses.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 18, 2009)

Alarion draws his sword, takes up his torch, and uses it to signal the others that all is clear.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 18, 2009)

As soon as Alarion reached the bottom of the ladder, Thea gave a sigh of relief.  Then, without wasting another moment, she moved to the edge and started downwards as well...


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

OOC:  Coordinates for Alarion and Thea, please?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 19, 2009)

OOC: Once Thea makes it to the bottom of the ladder, she will move directly across to the far wall of the wider passage (Y 25)- she will then get out a copper piece, and cast Light on it, since I'm not sure what else we've got for light sources.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

*Thea and Alarion*

Alarion and Thea find themselves in a tunnel that, due to the proximity of the lake, is damp, dank, and just generally uncomfortable for them.  No sounds are detected presently, except for the noise (soft) made by the descending party members, assuming that they are not going to just desert you two down here. 

New Map


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 19, 2009)

Sentran shrugs and follows the constables...err...the other constables. He still is not perfectly certain of his decision to join the corpse...but mad certainty certainly is not something certain.


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

OOC:  I assume that you are referring to the 'Constable Corps', and not a dead body?
  (Gotta watch those pesky french words!)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2009)

Brae takes position near Alarion, shield and staff at the ready. While he still flies, it is only a few inches off of the ground as he expects his spell to end any moment now. "So, are any of you constables capable of finding traps as we move down this tunnel?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter looks around for something to which he can attach a rope.

OOC: How wide is this shaft? Can he brace feet/back against opposite sides and shimmy down?


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter looks around for something to which he can attach a rope.
> OOC: How wide is this shaft? Can he brace feet/back against opposite sides and shimmy down?



OOC:  he can attach a rope to any of the rungs that are attached to the wall of the shaft, and it appears that they would have a reasonable probability of
supporting his weight from a rope.  The shaft looks to be, he estimates, about 6 feet wide.  Yes, he can brace against the sides and shimmy down.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

OOC: I was concerned about the ladder rungs - they creaked with Alarion and his armor, and SF's got a good 310 lbs. on him.  All in all, I think he'll trust the sides of the shaft rather than the rungs.

IC: "Friends, you may wish to avoid standing directly under the shaft as I descend."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae takes position near Alarion, shield and staff at the ready. While he still flies, it is only a few inches off of the ground as he expects his spell to end any moment now. "So, are any of you constables capable of finding traps as we move down this tunnel?"




"I can try," Thea responded.  "I just hope my luck is a bit better than Raul's was in such matters.  Now if you will excuse me just a moment..."  With that, she moved back to the base of the shaft, looking up at Soulfetter as he tried to wedge himself between the walls for his descent.  "Just be careful- but if you think you are going to fall, give a yell.  I think my magic can catch you..."

OOC: Again, prepping a casting of Feather Fall, just in case- while goliaths have Powerful Build, I think they still qualify as Medium size.  Just in case, she will stand just outside the shaft, peeking in just far enough to have line of sight.  Also, Thea does have Trapfinding and a reasonable Search skill- I think she is the only one in the group right now who does.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Jan 20, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Why, don't we fit the description of "Dead men walking" ?  
well, yes, I meant to say "corps".[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2009)

OOC:  [sblock=Nightbreeze]Ha!  You're very agile with the english language for a non-native speaker![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 21, 2009)

Soulfetter manages to get down safely, though he does create some pretty good furrows in the soft earthen walls of the shaft. He finds the tunnel rather confining, but it does seem to open up further down. 

OOC: Once safely down which way will you proceed? I presume that Thea will be leading the way and checking for traps? What's your search bonus?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 22, 2009)

OOC: Thea's current Search is +12- I don't think the Goggles of Minute Seeing can be used for something like this, unless we want to take absolutely forever.  Her Search priority chain is Floor, Ceiling, Walls, in that order- if it matters.


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes, the Goggles of Minute Seeing are not advisable for this application.  Guess you'll just have to "make do" with a measely +12.   Where, specifically (coordinates, please) does she search the ceiling, floors, wall, etc.  And are you sure that she wants to walk on an unsearched floor to search the ceiling, which is what you said....


----------



## Leif (Jan 22, 2009)

Incidentally, the envions of the earthen tunnel are very untidy -- the floor is randomly strewn with old corn husks, boards, and pieces of cloth (some fairly large), which all contributes to making Thea's search more difficult.  

OOC:  To clarify -- there will be no penalty imposed, but it will take some significant time to complete the search.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Once Soulfetter made his way down, and it seemed likely that the other constables would follow, Thea set about the time-consuming but very necessary business of checking their new environment for dangerous items or traps...

OOC: Start with the first two squares of the southern passage (Z 26, then Z 27), then start working on the northern passage (Z 24, Y 24, Y 23, Z 23, Z 22, AA 22, Y 22- and so on, working north )- as noted, check floor first, then ceiling, then walls; if she finds anything unpleasant, she will stop to discuss things with the others since she is far better at finding things than she is at disabling them...


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 23, 2009)

Alarion stays as close as he can to Thea to protect her in case of trouble, but tries not to get in her way as she works.


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

Thea finds something suspicious in Y22, looks like some kind of trap for sure.  The floor seems to be just a well-camouflaged covering over a pit.  It's really not all that convincing, considering the earthern construction of the passageway.  (OOC: Thus, I didn't actually roll for this, just confirmed that you were looking in the right place.  )


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

FYI:  Previous post edited and new map added, Friday morning.


----------



## Lou (Jan 23, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Leif said:


> FYI: Previous post edited and new map added, Friday morning.




OOC:  Having looked at the map I have to ask, Is Raul's body really down in the tunnels?


----------



## Leif (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh!  My bad!  Ooops! hehehe  

*blush* *blush* *blush*  

There, whew!  Map (post #935) should be fixed and accurate now.  (Unless I screwed up again.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thea took her time, working carefully to check the area for traps- and with good reason, apparently.  She brushed away some of the trash, just outside the danger area of the pit.  "Don't step there," she cautioned the others.  "Now we need to decide which passage to take- once we pick one I'll search there.  Does anyone have any votes for which way?"


----------



## xedr (Jan 24, 2009)

Having gotten Raul's body on the cart for transport back to town, Darius turns to find the last of his companions disappearing down a trap door! "Whoops, gotta go - I'll see you later Raul" Darius takes one last peek outside the barn for any activity, and seeing none, he climbs down the rope just in time to hear Thea's question. "The small passages probably just go to the other buildings in this complex, which means the varmints coulda circled back on us. But my money says they high-tailed it back to where they came from for reinforcements, which means we should take the big passage running north - and do it quickly before they rejoin their comrades. They've only got a four or five minute headstart on us." Darius is eager to lead the chase, but decides to stay near Sentran for the moment.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 25, 2009)

"Perhaps Jonas can tell where they went, an they left any spoor."


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2009)

The dank stink of  orc spoor weighs heavily upon the enclosed and stifling air inside the tunnel.  Sorting through the specific spoor you seek from the spoor smorgasboard that assaults your senses will definitely require the expertise of a ranger.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 26, 2009)

Jonas has just managed to climb down the ladder with Bruno slung across his shoulders as he slowly lowers himself down. He sets Bruno down, who starts to go crazy sniffing and smelling all over that tunnel. Jonas nods to Alarion and begins casting a practiced eye over the terrain walkig ahead of the party to see unspoiled tracks.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2009)

Jonas, there are, without question, orcs in the area.  Differentiating the one you seek from the rest is a bit more problematic, but an orc definitely passed this way (heading north) within the last hour.  Bruno growls softly but intensely as he snuffles along.

[map now here!]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 28, 2009)

Brae stands ready to follow after his companions as soon as they determine which way to go. He nervously taps his fingers against the smooth hardwood of his quarterstaff as he waits.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2009)

OOC: Um, I swear there was an sblock with more info for Jonas that I don't see now. I am crazy?


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2009)

*Missing sblock*



Fenris said:


> OOC: Um, I swear there was an sblock with more info for Jonas that I don't see now. I am crazy?



OOC: Yeah, there was, but I took it out, because there was really nothing that private in it, and I thought that everyone could stand to know about it.  Sorry man, but it's gone now.  (That was my post immediately before this one [944].)


----------



## Fenris (Jan 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: Yeah, there was, but I took it out, because there was really nothing that private in it, and I thought that everyone could stand to know about it.  Sorry man, but it's gone now.  (That was my post immediately before this one [944].)




OOC: Yeah but the information is now missing, like the fact that Bruno found something not an orc that he hasn't found before.......

Jonas pauses in his searching. "The most recent tracks lead north" he says as he continues northwards looking for more tracks hopefully more revealing.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 29, 2009)

Alarion follows Jonas, shield ready to protect the ranger from any awaiting ambuscaders.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 29, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion follows Jonas, shield ready to protect the ranger from any awaiting *ambuscaders*.




OOC: But who will protect Jonas from Alarion's Thesaurus of Doom!


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: But who will protect Jonas from Alarion's Thesaurus of Doom!



OOC:  hehehehe, touche, Helfdan!


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2009)

Thea just has time to say something about 'traps', before the floor vanishes at Jonas' feet. 

OOC: Reflex save DC20 please!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Thea just has time to say something about 'traps', before the floor vanishes at Jonas' feet.
> 
> OOC: Reflex save DC20 please!




1d20+9=15 

Nope, too busy looking for traps


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2009)

Fenris plummets down a deep shaft to land on sharpened wooden stakes some 30' down as the other look on helplessly. (22 damage)


----------



## Leif (Jan 31, 2009)

Scotley said:
			
		

> Fenris plummets down a deep shaft to land on sharpened wooden stakes some 30' down as the other look on helplessly. (22 damage)




OOC:  OUCH!!!  Dannnng.

And he meant JONAS, not Fenris.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 4, 2009)

With a squawk of dismay, Thea lunged towards the lip of the pit, peering downwards in hope that Jonas was still alive and visible within.  "Quick! who has got some rope?"


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 4, 2009)

Alarion returns his sword to its scabbard, lets the shield hang from its sling, and quickly rumages through his pack until he produces a coil of silk rope.  He wraps one end around his forearm, drops in the rest, and braces himself for the ranger's weight.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2009)

Bruno hangs his head over the pit, and whines and whimpers for his master to return. Jonas grabs the rope from Alarion and slowly and painfully begins to climb the rope to the top of the pit. As he reaches the top, he is greeted by a wet tongue, as he collapses with a groan on the floor, he offers a weak "Thanks" to Alarion.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

Brae shakes his head in dismay as he looks over Jonas' wounds. "You constables. Always busting yourselves up. How did you ever get anything done before I came along?" With those words of admonition, the cleric of Meda removes a wand from one of the sheaths at his waist, and applies it to Jonas' wounds.

*2 charges from Wand of Lesser Restoration. This will cure 22 points of damage over the next 22 rounds.

AC: 21, Hit Points 46/50

[sblock=SPELLS PREPPED]
-- Spells Per Day
---- Level 0 (DC14): 5
---- Level 1 (DC15): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 2 (DC16): 4 + 1 domain
---- Level 3 (DC17): 3 + 1 domain

-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, sound burst + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, searing light + (d) fly
[/sblock]
*


----------



## Leif (Feb 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae shakes his head in dismay as he looks over Jonas' wounds. "You constables. Always busting yourselves up. How did you ever get anything done before I came along?"



OOC:  Don't you just hate a smart-@** priest?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae shakes his head in dismay as he looks over Jonas' wounds. "You constables. Always busting yourselves up. How did you ever get anything done before I came along?" With those words of admonition, the cleric of Meda removes a wand from one of the sheaths at his waist, and applies it to Jonas' wounds.




Jonas gives Brae a smile in thanks and in response to his question Jonas replies "With this" as he pulls out his own wand of Cure Light Wounds and gives Brae a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2009)

Brae winks back and gives Jonas a stern look. "That's no replacement for a proper healer, lad. Remember that."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae winks back and gives Jonas a stern look. "That's no replacement for a proper healer, lad. Remember that."





"Brae, you're better than any stick" laughs Jonas as he gets up and dusts himself off.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2009)

The passage continues onward, no doubt laden with other interesting diversions...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 6, 2009)

*SoulFetter (Giant Tunnel Rat at Large)*

OOC: Aaaannnddd, he's back! (Sorry - crazy couple of weeks).

IC:

SoulFetter, slow to get his bearings in these cramped tunnels, takes up a position as rear guard.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 6, 2009)

Brae smiles back at Jonas, and sheaths his wand. He gathers up his buckler and quarterstaff, and uses the weapon to point down the corridor. "After you, my fellow constables. Trapped corridors are well beyond my area of expertise." The cleric scratches at his beard and ponders, muttering to himself. "With the proper magics prepared, though...damnations, I should have thought ahead! Hmm, well, pehaps next time."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 6, 2009)

Alarion laughs.  "Well, I am glad I was not the only one so admonished by our good priest!"  He then prepares to back up whichever constable is best suited to check the corridor for traps.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 9, 2009)

"Well then, gentlemen...  What is the plan?," Thea asked, looking at each of her fellow constables in turn.  "We can pursue quickly, and hope to catch them- but risk more pitfalls.  Or we can move forward cautiously, checking our steps- but risk that our quarry will escape or have time to ready for another ambush.  What say you?"


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 9, 2009)

"I believe, milday, that they have already had time to set another ambush.  As I want none of you to suffer Raul's fate, I propose we proceed carefully, to minimize attrition from these vile traps they like to set."


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

OOC:  Our "Doc" makes good points here!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2009)

Jonas takes a moment to have a breather and asks Thea to help look for the mechanism for this trap as he re-examines the tracks in this area to see if the diverted to a wall first or somehow avoided the trigger area in hopes that they will be better able to spot a trap up ahead by the behavior of their prey.


----------



## Leif (Feb 9, 2009)

Survival skill check, please, Jonas? (Or whatever skill "Urban Rangers" substitute for Survival to track....)


----------



## xedr (Feb 10, 2009)

Darius suggests "You know, we don't have to resolve this situation in one trip. We could do a quick survey to get a general feel for how the place is laid out, then come back when they ain't expecting us. Maybe even get Raul resurrected and bring reinforcements? But let's figure out where the traps are...". Darius moves to the front of the party and starts moving slowly forward, testing the floor with the tip of his bastard sword. 

OOC: I haven't reviewed the map, but I think there's a right branching tunnel here. If so, Darius moves in this direction, with his glowstick held high in his left hand. He won't go very far unless the others follow.


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

OOC:  Xedr makes a very good point.  Perhaps you should withdraw for the present, re-evaluate, re-supply, and replenish your numbers and then come back?  And, Fenris, when next you want to track something, just give us a wisdom check, k?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 10, 2009)

Leif said:


> Survival skill check, please, Jonas? (Or whatever skill "Urban Rangers" substitute for Survival to track....)




1d20+2=17


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2009)

The trap is on the left side of the passageway, and all of the tracks that Jonas finds seem to be sticking as far to the right as they can, with only a few even straying near the center.  (Generally these are the much smaller set of two sets left at roughly the same time, with the larger individual hogging the safe side of the passage.)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thea nodded in agreement with Darius.  "What say you, gentlemen?  It seems unlikely they will abandon a lair like this- so we know where they are.  And we've already admitted that our necessary caution around these pitfalls will let them prepare an unwelcome surprise.  Do we continue pursuit or should we return to the comfort of the city, in hopes of restoring Raul to our company?"

OOC: Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alarion sighs.  "By Morwyn, Meda, and Barcarus!  It rasps the soul to turn tail and flee from these base villains!  And I would hate to have to tramp through that marsh once more.  I also wonder what they would set up to receive us, given the fact that we o'ercame their trolls...  But if I am out-voted, I shall abide by the will of the majority."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 11, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion sighs.  "By Morwyn, Meda, and Barcarus!  It rasps the soul to turn tail and flee from these base villains!  And I would hate to have to tramp through that marsh once more.  I also wonder what they would set up to receive us, given the fact that we o'ercame their trolls...  But if I am out-voted, I shall abide by the will of the majority."




Jonas, still sore and hurt, pauses in his examination of the tracks.
"Alarion, if you were to face a castle, fortified and held by armed men. And you left to retrieve siege equipment. And then took the castle, is that turning tail and fleeing? If  you lack proper equipment, and go and get it to complete the task is that not merely marshalling your force to best use? Or would you waste your strength battering against a gate you cannot break? There is no honor in that my friend. Let us return, rested and prepared. Perhaps with some small skiffs to cross the swamp next time. Besides we must tend to our own fallen comrade. There is no honor in dragging his body through this muck and mire. His remains deserve more respect than that would you not agree?"


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 11, 2009)

Alarion’s honest countenance cannot hide his disappointment, but his smile when replying to the ranger is equally sincere.  “Methinks you all underestimate our chances against these varlets.  We do have justice and righteousness on our side.  And I would like to think we have shown nothing but respect for our good friend Raul.  But as I said, I shall acquiesce to the will of the majority in this.”  

[sblock=OOC]Alarion is an impulsive dude, guys…  but he seems to be learning some patience from both his fellow constables and from his sojourns to the temples of Morwyn     And I didn’t miss the fact that at least one of our DMs thinks it’s a good idea for us to regroup…  But Alarion is Alarion.  He’ll go along with a tactical retreat, but he will never like it   [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 11, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"I'm as loathe to retreat as Alarion, but in this case it might be for the best.  My battle rage from earlier has sapped my endurance, and it's possible I could summon a vestige more helpful in this situation. And it would be nice to have Raul back with us . . . once he's alive again I'll not feel bad at all teasing him about his encounter with the blades, but as it stands his absence casts a pall on my spirit."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2009)

"Then let us withdraw," says Brae. "No doubt these blighters will think they ran us off, and will be here when we return."


----------



## Leif (Feb 11, 2009)

OOC:  Ok, I think that's everybody, isn't it?  A course of action has been chosen.

The constables proceed to withdraw from the tunnel in a cautious, safe, and orderly manner.  (Not by choice for most of them as to the orderly part, but that Alarion, boy, he's a real stickler for that sort of thing!)  Once you are all on the surface, you begin the journey back to Lauralie Summerhome.  After about the same length of time as your journey out here took, you see the city walls peek above the horizon.  (OOC:  Ready to go home, or is there more?)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2009)

As they came within sight of the city walls, Thea paused for a moment.  "I think perhaps that we ought to try heading to the temple first, to redeem Raul's health plan.  While I am sure that we'll hear a lecture from our esteemed magistrate either way- I would much rather hear it after Raul has been returned to us.  I don't even want to think about what we would hear if we trooped in with someone still dead..."


----------



## xedr (Feb 12, 2009)

OOC: So I guess the consensus is that we shouldn't burn the mill to the ground before departing?  

Darius concurs with a visit to the temple first before reporting to Iggy.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 12, 2009)

xedr said:


> OOC: So I guess the consensus is that we shouldn't burn the mill to the ground before departing?
> 
> Darius concurs with a visit to the temple first before reporting to Iggy.




OOC: I really, really wanted to do that too- fire is a very persuasive tool.  But Thea is supposed to be responsible and level-headed, and we are constables, so I didn't suggest it.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: I really, really wanted to do that too- fire is a very persuasive tool.  But Thea is supposed to be responsible and level-headed, and we are constables, so I didn't suggest it.





OOC: That is why you blame it on the cow


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 12, 2009)

Alarion laughs as he walks, leading Bayard by the reins.  "My lady, I agree with your suggestion.  But without meaning any disrespect for master Ignatious, I care less for his reaction than for Raul's, should he learn we went in to file a report before having him raised..."  He grins broadly.  "Particularly given the fact that we are officially on leave, and took this task upon ourselves!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 12, 2009)

OOC:  It occurs to most, if not all, of you that you might be well-advised to enter the city through the gate in the 9th Ward, so as to be closer to Raul's temple.  If you are spotted anywhere near the 14th Ward, goodness knows how many street urchins could carry the news of your arrival to Iggy's ears before you finish your errand....

[OOC:  Looks like we're just about to need a good forking!]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2009)

Brae agrees with the others. "Yes, let us get Raul taken care of, and then we can make our reports to the Magister."


----------



## Leif (Feb 13, 2009)

OOC:  Iggy likes Brae.  He likes anybody that calls him "The Magister!"


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 15, 2009)

Alarion nods at Brae's words, and leads the way towards the temple.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

OOC:  Which way will you enter Lauralie Summerhome, praytell?


----------



## Fenris (Feb 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Which way will you enter Lauralie Summerhome, praytell?



OOC: The aforementioned 9th ward gate.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

OOC:  Just checking...

You circle around Lauralie Summerhome going clockwise from the road that leads into the 14th Ward, passing a few farms, a few inns, and the odd shop or two, and you finaly arrive at the 9th Ward gate at the northeast corner of the city.  You are asked to pay a 3cp fee for gate and street upkeep when you enter, but a quick flash of your bronze badges puts a speedy end to that, and you are waved quickly through, as the gate workers apologize and salute.  You make your way through the Ward, passing numerous Temples, Prayer Houses, and Churches, and a smaller number of monasteries and abbeys.  After awhile you arrive at the straight and narrow Salvation Boulevard.  Making your way to the west down it, you arrive at the main Temple of Meda, Raul's temple.  When you enter, there is a "cloakroom" to one side where you are directed by a sign to leave your weapons and shields.  (Small weapons for personal defense are ok, but larger, melee-type weapons are frowned upon.)  You inform the Attending Prelate that your deceased companion is (was) a monk who worshipped at the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment, a branch of the Temple of Meda in the 14th Ward.  (You came to the 'Home Office' as it seemed more likely that you would find a Priest of Meda of sufficient skill to accomplish the Poweful Deed necessary to restore Raul.)  You are directed by an attendant to the room where you may divest yourselves of your warlike equipment, and he tells you that a priest will await you in the nave of the temple.

OOC:  Do not post to this thread -- see next post, and Fork to Part 3.


----------



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

Pre-Emptive Fork!  Please don't post to this thread!

New Thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/250615-constables-14th-ward-part-3-a.html

(Yes, I screwed up getting us forked!)


----------

